# New Start and a New Me (Hopefully)



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi All,

I have been considering starting a journal on here for some time and given the time of year I thought it was time to bite the bullet, so here I go!

My background is that I trained on and off for several years (more on than off tbh) but life always seemed to get in the way somehow. I then entered into a 10 year relationship which for all its downsides (most of which I am still paying through the nose for :cursing: ) gave me the most precious thing in my life; my daughter. At that point I did not train at all for several years and as a result got fat and out of shape. I got fed up with myself and hit rock bottom with the sudden death of my father (Frank, of course). I was on anti depressants for a while but it was at my lowest point that I decided to change; I joined a gym and started to train again - in fact I can still remember the DOMs that first week :lol:

That was the best part of 6 years ago and I have trained regularly ever since, the only real time off being due to the odd injury.

My daughter is now 12 and I see her whenever I can. As a result my time to train varies (I have custody of her every other weekend plus at least 1 night midweek) and there can be times where I simply "do not get a full week in."

Aside from that I have no excuses and I am hoping the extra burden of being exposed to the members of UK Muscle will help spur me on further.

I will post up stats, diet etc as soon as I can but my free time is limited at the moment. I am very busy work-wise currently but that should pass once I have got the next couple of weeks out of the way.

I should mention that my training is probably not what the purists would recommend; I rarely use dumbells and tend to rely upon machines, cables etc. I may attempt to change this later this year if possible. Last year was a poor one training-wise due to a bad back injury and moving into a house that I had to renovate over a period of months (still ongoing -scheduled to finish in March............................2014 

My current goal is mainly to reduce bodyfat so that I can see the impressive 6 pack I have so expensively hidden away for longer than I care to remember.

Any questions feel free to ask.

Banter and p1ss taking more than welcome


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

In. Good luck with the 6 pack, holidays get in the way me obtaining mine but no more!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks mate; it has usually been poor food choices often inspired by laziness that has stopped me I'm afraid. It also didn't help that I literally only had to cross the road to reach a Chinese takeaway, an Indian takeway, a Kebab/Pizza takeaway and a Fish & Chip shop where I used to live. However, I have moved house recently and all of these are out of reach (a drive thru KFC is within a mile or 2 though!). Failing that I would often rustle something up in the microwave. I have seen the error of this and am trying hard to change my habits.

Basically, it was too easy after a hard day at the office (snigger) to get in and resort to a fast food option. This was compounded by the fact I rarely have breakfast (I am trying to change this) and thus would be starving by lunchtime and then over eat and/or eat the wrong stuff.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Good luck mate, I am doing the same thing. good lucjk


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Best of luck buddy


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Thanks mate; it has usually been poor food choices often inspired by laziness that has stopped me I'm afraid. It also didn't help that I literally only had to cross the road to reach a Chinese takeaway, an Indian takeway, a Kebab/Pizza takeaway and a Fish & Chip shop where I used to live. However, I have moved house recently and all of these are out of reach (a drive thru KFC is within a mile or 2 though!). Failing that I would often rustle something up in the microwave. I have seen the error of this and am trying hard to change my habits.
> 
> Basically, it was too easy after a hard day at the office (snigger) to get in and resort to a fast food option. This was compounded by the fact I rarely have breakfast (I am trying to change this) and thus would be starving by lunchtime and then over eat and/or eat the wrong stuff.


Eating right is the hardest thing for me, I have to throw all the junk out, biscuits, crisps, everything. I try and have chilled meat in the fridge at all times that is easy to cook e.g mince and chicken breasts which I buy in bulk from the butcher. If theres no junk in the house I can't eat it! I never get time for breakfast (early shifts) so I just have a shake with oats/powdered oats and eat other small meals while I work. It does take a bit of planning in advance but I'm getting the hang of it!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> Good luck mate, I am doing the same thing. good lucjk


Thanks mate, if this means you have a journal I will take a look.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fullhouse said:


> Best of luck buddy


Thanks mate, appreciated.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Eating right is the hardest thing for me, I have to throw all the junk out, biscuits, crisps, everything. I try and have chilled meat in the fridge at all times that is easy to cook e.g mince and chicken breasts which I buy in bulk from the butcher. If theres no junk in the house I can't eat it! I never get time for breakfast (early shifts) so I just have a shake with oats/powdered oats and eat other small meals while I work. It does take a bit of planning in advance but I'm getting the hang of it!


Yeah, sounds like you have got the hang of it nicely. I had been skipping breakfast entirely but have stopped that. My main problem is I never feel hungry when I wake up so I have had no desire to eat at all before, say, 10-11am sometimes later. What is handy is that there is an Aldi near work which I now visit regularly and buy cottage cheese, chicken, turkey etc in bulk to suit and I make sure I always have meat in the fridge (as opposed to frozen) too.

Not sure what but something has clicked with me recently and I am making much more effort diet wise. Still experimenting to see what works best for me but definitely heading in the right direction


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Good luck with this  x x


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

Good luck pal, you look pretty good (no ****,lol) in your avi already.

My main flaw is my diet thas what needs to change this year.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Good luck with this  x x


Thanks hun, much appreciated :beer:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Thanks hun, much appreciated :beer:


are we toasting with protein shakes? x x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

ticmike said:


> Good luck pal, you look pretty good (no ****,lol) in your avi already.
> 
> My main flaw is my diet thas what needs to change this year.


Cheers mate; you did read I have a daughter? :lol:

Jokes aside, I appreciate you popping in. Diet is definitely the key and an area I have struggled with sometimes. Hope 2012 is a good year for you mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> are we toasting with protein shakes? x x


Bit frothy for my liking if they are :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Bit frothy for my liking if they are :lol:


im going to refrain from filthy-ing up your journal so early  x x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> im going to refrain from filthy-ing up your journal so early  x x


Filth welcomed in here. Seeing as we are now past page 1 please proceed


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Just popped out to Aldi and got cooked chicken, turkey and cottage cheese to keep me going. Now I only like there cheese and chives flavour, can't stand the plain and would only eat the pineapple one in a dire emergency. It seems I am not the only one as some bast4ard obviously got there before me and of the 3 boxes (about 64 tubs) on the shelf there was just 1 cheese and chives left :cursing: I reckon that was only there as it was tucked away right at the back.

Still, got enough to last me until I get home and (apples and bananas too) I even managed to resist buying my favourite chocolate dessert....................

Until the last minute


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, been to gym tonight and trained chest. I should mention that I am currently hampered by forearm problems so I am only doing "push" exercises rather than "pull." I have also mentioned that I rarely use dumbells and this will continue for now until I am 100%. Training session was rather instinctive and went like dis: -

Incline Press (Nautilus) 1 x 80kg (15 easy reps)

5 x 120kg (12,12,11,9,9 reps)

Seated Flat Press 4 x 75kg (15 reps)

Cable Flyes 4 x 12.5kg (12 reps)

Cable Flyes 3 x 12.5kg (10 reps)

The last 3 sets of flyes were at a higher finishing point than first 4 sets.

Had a terrific chest pump at this point and left it there. Not a bad session and little pain in forearms so happy with that.

Bit pushed for time tonight so will update further re diet, stats etc as soon as I can


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, time to add in a bit more about my diet. Yesterday was as follows: -

9.15am tub of cottage cheese and an oat flapjack

11.45am Foot long subway (Chicken Tikka) all the salad (except olives and pickles :thumbdown: )

2.30pm chicken, lettuce and mayo sandwich, 200g chicken and an apple

4.30pm tub of cottage cheese and oat flapjack

6.30pm Chicken & Prawn Paella (not home made :blush: )

7.30pm Train

8.30pm 2 scoops promax in milk & a banana

10pm 2 x chicken breasts and some rice

As of now I could not tell you how many calories, grams of fat, protein or carbs are in there. This has been one of my problems - I have definitely been guilty of not taking enough care with the dietary side of things and this is what I am determined to change. I also now the above days intake is far from perfect but it is what I eat and could be worse imo.

Yes I do want a (visible) 6 pack and it is my goal to do that. If I can achieve that and get my arms to 20 inches this year I will be delighted. I have a place in the Canaries that I go to when I can (usually 3 or 4 times a year) and I am conscious that the last time I went over I was in relatively sh1t condition. As I am a regular I know quite a few people over there and it would be nice to go over next time (probably April) and be much happier with how I look without my T-shirt on.

I am not deluded and I know I need to work hard to get there and to this effect I WILL strive to get my diet as good as I can and I WILL commit to regular cardio training this year (eventually :lol: ) I am a realist and know this will not be achieved overnight but it is not impossible either.

If I get the chance I will get the tape measure out later and post up some current measurements

I may also jump on the scales I bought on Sunday (they were 1/2 price in Sainsburys :tongue: ) and apparently they show water/bodyfat percentage etc. I am prepared for the worst :crying:

I may post the results up or alternatively I may :death: :lol:

Pictures however may have to wait a week or two; I am as white as a glass of milk at the moment and need a few sunbed sessions first.

Oh and I also need a long soak in a bath of Veet


----------



## JAY TB (Jan 22, 2012)

Good luck SON OF FRANK, you look in bloody good nick already to me.

I agree with Greedy Ben, holidays wipe out all my good work.

I go to Spain alot, I have a place there, and its the wine and the tapas - lots of them, that undoes me.

Would love to know stats on, if you eat well for 10 weeks and have a blow out for 1 week, how much that sets you back, or when that crap food finds its way to your gut.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

didnt notice this SOF, im in


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Great thread mate, best of luck with it.

Definitely achievable to get leaner and get the abs in god nick for the summer hols. Know what you mean mate, is nice to take teh t-shirt off and know you look good, and not feel conscious of the layer of fat hiding the abs. They are there man, just slowly strip away the excess.

Mate, i've found that if i just tell myself i don't eat sh*t anymore i am more likely to stick to it. Try to organise your day's food in advance so you are not tempted (out of tiredness/lazyness) to go for the fast food option.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

JAY TB said:


> Good luck SON OF FRANK, you look in bloody good nick already to me.
> 
> I agree with Greedy Ben, holidays wipe out all my good work.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, its more the alcohol when I go over there; am far from a regular drinker but always go out every night over there and also eat out nearly all the time so diet also suffers usually. Having said that, I see it that I work hard (usually), don't smoke, not a regular drinker and don't have any expensive hobbies so going over there is my luxury I suppose.

Yes I always look worse on the way back than I did when I landed but that's to be expected on a holiday no? :lol:

It's more about looking better when I land than I currently do really and to be honest the t-shirt in the picture on my avi was worn for a reason


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> didnt notice this SOF, im in


You're slipping aren't you mate?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

irishdude said:


> Great thread mate, best of luck with it.
> 
> Definitely achievable to get leaner and get the abs in god nick for the summer hols. Know what you mean mate, is nice to take teh t-shirt off and know you look good, and not feel conscious of the layer of fat hiding the abs. They are there man, just slowly strip away the excess.
> 
> Mate, i've found that if i just tell myself i don't eat sh*t anymore i am more likely to stick to it. Try to organise your day's food in advance so you are not tempted (out of tiredness/lazyness) to go for the fast food option.


Thanks mate and you're spot on with the organisation bit; I intend to change slowly over time and by adding in cardio and tweaking the diet is the starting point for me. After that it's the good old "eat, monitor and adjust......"


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

LOL mate it's always the way. Much cheaper booze over here and it's just natural that you go a bit OTT when you get here for the two weeks. Definitely worth keeping the head down and getting yourself in good shape. And mate if you're single and up for a few weeks of whoring about it is even more important that you are proud of the way you look and have the confidence high.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

irishdude said:


> LOL mate it's always the way. Much cheaper booze over here and it's just natural that you go a bit OTT when you get here for the two weeks. Definitely worth keeping the head down and getting yourself in good shape. And mate if you're single and up for a few weeks of whoring about it is even more important that you are proud of the way you look and have the confidence high.


Sorry mate didn't realise your location initially, whereabouts in Spain are you? My place is in Fuerteventura which is actually fairly quiet tbh - I went there for a holiday a few years ago (some winter sun) and just loved the peace and tranquility of the island (the stunning beaches helped too  ). So I guess my motives are a bit different but it's nice to feel good without your t-shirt on whatever the reason :thumb:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Based down south mate, working in Gibraltar and living in Spain. Been here nearly 6 years now and still enjoying it. Never actually been in Fuerteventura mate, but am sure you find it great to chill out and get a break from the UK every so often.

We've been having great weather recently - about 20 degrees today and sunny. Can't complain too much, especially thinking how it must be at home in Ireland. Would find it very hard to move back at this stage.

And second that...places where girls walk around topless rule! :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

irishdude said:


> Based down south mate, working in Gibraltar and living in Spain. Been here nearly 6 years now and still enjoying it. Never actually been in Fuerteventura mate, but am sure you find it great to chill out and get a break from the UK every so often.
> 
> We've been having great weather recently - about 20 degrees today and sunny. Can't complain too much, especially thinking how it must be at home in Ireland. Would find it very hard to move back at this stage.
> 
> And second that...places where girls walk around topless rule! :thumb:


Nice mate. Yeah the UK weather is one of the things that I hate tbh; it's not been too bad a winter this year so far but the last 2 were horrendous imo. They seemed to last about 7 months and loads of snow, frost and icy winds :thumbdown: Hate it :cursing: Just seems to put it in perspective when you go abroad in the winter and its 20 degrees in January like you say - a glimpse of what like could/should be like eh?

You stay there mate - if I didn't have a daughter I honestly think I would make the move myself and hope to one day :beer:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

LOL mate I know I can't complain too much but after a while unless it's warm enough to go to the beach (25 plus) you begin to complain that it's not warm enough. First year out, i was down by the pool/going to the beach early in the year when it hit the early twenties...now wouldn't even think of it. I think our next stop will be Dubai....have gotten to the point that i just don't like cold full stop. The gf is worse (spanish)....bear in mind that it's 20 today, the girl is walking around like she's living in Iceland! :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good luck SOF :thumb:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Not as hard as people think mate t o move over. Qualifications + language do help in finding a job but once you have a good attitude i think it's easy enough to get on in most places. If you have a base there already you are more than half way. Totally understand you staying there for your daughter mate - i do think it's the right thing to do.

Back to your diet, i personally don't take any carbs after 8ish preferring to limit them to my meals during the day. Seeing as you trying to lower the bf, not sure it's a great idea having rice at 10pm. I have morning sessions, but since you work out in the eves, it would probably be best to get some simple carbs into you just after your workout (8.30), eat a high protein meal with limited carbs asap and finish with cottage cheese/quark with nuts just before bed.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob68 said:


> Good luck SOF :thumb:


Thanks mate, appreciate it :thumbup1:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

irishdude said:


> Not as hard as people think mate t o move over. Qualifications + language do help in finding a job but once you have a good attitude i think it's easy enough to get on in most places. If you have a base there already you are more than half way. Totally understand you staying there for your daughter mate - i do think it's the right thing to do.
> 
> Back to your diet, i personally don't take any carbs after 8ish preferring to limit them to my meals during the day. Seeing as you trying to lower the bf, not sure it's a great idea having rice at 10pm. I have morning sessions, but since you work out in the eves, it would probably be best to get some simple carbs into you just after your workout (8.30), eat a high protein meal with limited carbs asap and finish with cottage cheese/quark with nuts just before bed.


Totally agree with you on the carbs mate. It is not my intention to regularly consume them late but I was fooking starving and tbh the alternatives in the fridge/cupboard were not great. I had been for cottage cheese earlier in the day but some bast4ard had nicked all of the only flavour I really like and there was only 1 tub left. I went again today and there was none at all :cursing:

Basically I need to get more organised with my shopping so I am not scratching around at 10pm for suitable foods :no:

Really appreciate your input mate btw any further suggestions welcome


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Right, I have just been on my new scales and weighed in at exactly 20 stones (127KG)

I have put on about 8/9 pounds since I last jumped on the scales a few months ago. Not sure what to make of that but I suspect it is probably as result of some seriously accurate imitations of a certain curly-tailed animal over Christmas and New Year :lol:

Took some measurements too and they are: -

Chest (relaxed) 52"

R Arm 19.4"

L Arm 19.2"

Waist 40.5" :cursing:

R Quad 26.5"

L Quad 25.5"

R Calf 20"

L Calf 19"

Not overly happy I must say; arms are slightly down, chest ok, waist too big and quads as they have been for 3/4 years (I ruptured my kneecap and have been unable to do any leg work since)

On the bright side (if there is one) I have established a starting point and intend to use this as a benchmark to measure future progress.

On the dark side I am indeed a fat tw4t and need to get my 4rse in gear to change that.

Still, at least it's January and I have 3 or 4 months to hide in sweatshirts, baggies etc 

Off to gym in 10 mins to hit shoulders :gun_bandana:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd take a 7inch waist increase to get a 4in increase on my puny arms :lol:

I wouldn't take 7ins from any where else though for whatever reason before anyone else chirps in!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Subbed. If your a sarcastic cvnt in here like you are in the Im straight thread Im staying lol


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> I'd take a 7inch waist increase to get a 4in increase on my puny arms :lol:
> 
> I wouldn't take 7ins from any where else though for whatever reason before anyone else chirps in!


Thanks mate - am relatively happy with arms and chest but from the nipples down it goes a bit t1ts up :lol: (Is than an oxymoron :confused1: )

I wouldn't take 7 inches of my chopper either mate; would be gutted with just 2.5


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

ANGLIK said:


> Subbed. If your a sarcastic cvnt in here like you are in the Im straight thread Im staying lol


Hi mate, not seen you in there recently? Toby1 had his account deleted yesterday and it lost about 5000 posts in one go 

I am hoping this pans out to be both a semi-serious record of my progress and also a banter fest with some filth added for good measure. Life is too short to be serious for too long imo.

And I have to correct you sir; it's not sarcasm it's called sledgehammer wit


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh, so got to the gym last night and intended to do shoulders. However, the lad I sometimes train with had just started on triceps so I jumped in with him.

Close Grip Bench Press 3 x 80kg (12 reps)

3 x 60kg (15 reps)

Cable Pushdowns 4 x 90kg (12 reps)

Rope extensions 4 x 45kg (12 reps)

That was it, all done. Added bonus of securing a brand new Iphone 4S for £200 thrown in (getting it today) :thumb:

Diet was similar to day before except pre-training meal was poached salmon with brocolli, carrot and cauliflower.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice CGBP, working on mine but wrists are weak/form not good. Can do 80kg on the smith but thats cheating:lol:

I've just youtubed them and I've been doing them too close


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Good lifts on the tris mate.

How's the weather over there today?....jajaja


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Nice CGBP, working on mine but wrists are weak/form not good. Can do 80kg on the smith but thats cheating:lol:
> 
> I've just youtubed them and I've been doing them too close


Cheers mate, triceps are one of my better bodyparts strength-wise. I actually was on the smith but had 2 plates a side on it. Didn't go any heavier as I had done chest the night before. Usually good for 100kgs for 10 reps I think :thumbup1:

Yes I think "close" is slightly open to interpretation and I usually have a reasonable space between my hands. Good exercise though CGBP.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

irishdude said:


> Good lifts on the tris mate.
> 
> How's the weather over there today?....jajaja


Thanks mate.

It's actually been a heady 9 degrees here in sunny North Wales today. Who needs sunbeds :tongue:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Cheers mate, triceps are one of my better bodyparts strength-wise. I actually was on the smith but had 2 plates a side on it. Didn't go any heavier as I had done chest the night before. Usually good for 100kgs for 10 reps I think :thumbup1:
> 
> Yes I think "close" is slightly open to interpretation and I usually have a reasonable space between my hands. Good exercise though CGBP.


I've have a fists width in between...

I'm going to try mine after bench and flyes tomorrow because I'm stupid like that :blink:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> I've have a fists width in between...
> 
> I'm going to try mine after bench and flyes tomorrow because I'm stupid like that :blink:


Ah, I never grip that close tbh mate, hands about a foot apart for me (12 inches I mean, not a size 9 :lol: )

Yeah I would never normally do tris the day after chest as I did on Tuesday but sometimes I think it's good to mix things up :thumbup1:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Totally agree mate. We'd all go crazy following the same routine week in week, good to mix things up a bit every so often and shock the body. I know all about this...I actually did some cardio this morning :wacko:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ah yes cardio I remember that........................vaguely 

I have been a serial cardio dodger for too long now although I have been giving it some serious thought - since 2007 :lol:

I had a short spell where I had a go at short sprints but I had to give up as I had difficulty carrying the food back from the takeaway at higher speeds and it all went t1ts up when a tandoori mixed grill hit the pavement one day - never again I vowed :lol:

Basically I ruptured my left kneecap four years ago and it has never been 100% since; I don't walk with a limp or anything bad like that but just that it has tended to flare up if I over do it. The good news is that overdoing it originally would only take a couple of miles bike ride but I dusted my bike off before christmas and rode for several miles without any problem the next day. :thumb:

Problem at the moment is the weather and the dark nights which make it difficult for me to do much bike-wise at the moment. I do have alternatives but they ideally need to be not gym based. I loathe doing cardio at the gym but for now I am going to do some walking. My new gaff is about half a mile from the beach so I have no excuses for not doing something regularly.

So much easier to do outdoor cardio in January when it 20-25 degrees outside :cursing:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I hate cv but manage a gentle uphill jog on the treadmill after weights (can look a bit special on leg day)

don't find it too bad and seems to work over a period of time. I almost get used to it too after about 6 weeks :lol:

Running outside is nicer but can be harder, also if it's seperate from training easier to blow out of!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, bit of a funny day today in many ways; very busy in work and didn't get chance to eat as much as I would have liked although food I did eat was decent nutrition-wise.

Got told by a client I looked like some guy out of "fat fighters" whatever that is? :confused1: Apparently he's a trainer, which was a relief as I thought she was saying I was a fat cvnt :cursing:

Made up for lack of food by cooking 500g of chicken adding a cheap curry sauce and demolishing it over 2 sittings with rice both times :gun_bandana:

Been to gym tonight and did shoulders: -

6 x seated front press 110kg x 15 reps

4 x db side raises 1 x 15kg x 15 reps

3 x 17.5kg x 12,12,15 reps

Seated rear press 1 x 75kg x 12 reps

2 x 100kg x 10 reps

Machine side laterals 3 x 55kg x 12 reps

Forearms seem to be improving and getting little pain in them today so may be able to step up weight next week. Even considering a biceps workout tomorrow night :scared: We'll see.

Just had 2 scoops of Promax in milk/water with 2 small pancakes

May well finish with a large chicken shish kebab in about an hour :rockon:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice pressing mate, esp the rear shoulder pressing!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Nice pressing mate, esp the rear shoulder pressing!


Thanks mate; it was on a machine - apologies if that's not clear 

I see you were up rather early this morning mate :w00t: I would be half dead now if I was up at that time (regularly anyway).


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Thanks mate; it was on a machine - apologies if that's not clear
> 
> I see you were up rather early this morning mate :w00t: I would be half dead now if I was up at that time (regularly anyway).


03:30 wake up, 04:45 start, 09:00 finish, perfect days work, if only it was like that everyday


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Had a sh1t day so far today: -

Started by being woken up by next doors dog barking outside at about 6am (second time in 3 days). That won't be a regular occurence I can assure you :cursing:

Got up late as alarm on my phone didn't go off due to flat battery (seems to be a fault on it - it was ok when I went to bed)

Arrived at work late by 15 mins and been bombarded with various telephone calls, faxes, emails etc. It's been that bad I have struggled to get more than 5 mins on UKM so far :lol:

Had no food hardly except for a flapjack an apple and a banana (Just been for a foot long tuna subway to start the reversal of that  )

Besides the above it is after all a Friday and I finish early so things should get better from here onwards hopefully :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> 03:30 wake up, 04:45 start, 09:00 finish, perfect days work, if only it was like that everyday


You missed out the 5.20am - log on to UKM


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Quick update before I hit the sack: -

Had intended to train tonight but bit of a niggle in the old forearms so decided it would be better to train in the morning (which I hadn't originally planned to do). As mentioned, cardio is one of my main failings and I decided to bite the bullet and do some tonight.

Basically I dragged my ass out for a pretty brisk walk that lasted about 25 mins I reckon. No, it's nothing major but it's a start and given that the weather was sh1te (cold windy & raining) at least I made the effort. I wouldn't have bothered 4 weeks ago so at least I have made a start (albeit a small one :whistling: )

Been thinking where I am going physique-wise and thought I should commit to something in writing; my goal as of now is to let my improved diet and added cardio take effect over the next 2-3 months. I am hopeful that this alone will see me at about 19 stone by March/April. We'll see I guess.........................

Diet still good (for me  ) although I have just sunk a bottle of beer and am about to open another before bed.

Life in the fast lane eh? :blush:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Bit of an overdue update: -

Weekend didn't go as intended to say the least. Without going into the fine details (personal stuff) it was sh1te. As a result there was no training, no cardio and my diet lapsed for most of Saturday and Sunday. Drank half a dozen beers too which is quite a lot for me.

The only positive I could draw is that I went shopping Saturday afternoon and did some therapeutic purchases - got myself a PS3, mainly for the blu ray player as my 3D blu ray player has gone on the blink and the PS3 does 3D into the bargain. Also got half a dozen sirloin steaks (pre-packed) from M & S and some fresh veg and chicken.

The steak is very good and not too bad at just under £3 each although they're hardly massive. As things stand it's the closest I'll be getting to a fookin

6 pack anytime soon :lol:

Determined as of now that next weekend will be a vast improvement - we'll see I guess.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fast forward to yesterday. Diet back on track big time and consisted of following: -

1 x tub low fat cottage cheese & oat flapjack

1 a 150g Turkey

2 Apples & a banana

1 X Chicken Tikka Subway (all the salad - except olives :no: Vile)

1 x tub low fat cottage cheese & oat flapjack

1 x 200g chicken and portion of savoury rice

1 x probiotic yoghurt

2 Chicken Fillets, 1 sirloin steak & fresh veg

Trained chest too last night: -

2 x 80kg incline press on smith machine (i.e. 2 plates a side) x 15 reps

2 x 90kg x 10 reps

Then did 4 giant sets as follows: -

Seated Chest Press - 12 reps @ 75kg

Cable Flyes - 12 reps @ 12.5kg

Flat Bench 20 reps @ 40kg

Chest was fried at this point and session ended.

I have no idea what the macro breakdown is of what I ate and this is something I will get onto shortly. Work should be quieter after this week so I should be able to find the time to get it sorted. I do know for example that there are about 45g of protein in the cottage cheese but it is all a bit hit and miss apart from that. Not unusual for me though, more a way of life 

Happier that I am back on track though with diet and training :thumb:


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

sorry but I am joining this thread late but could you tell me what this means..

*"in fact I can still remember the DOMs that first week"*?

Other than that your arms already look good so whatever you are doing its working..I'd love arms like that...


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

A.U.K said:


> sorry but I am joining this thread late but could you tell me what this means..
> 
> "in fact I can still remember the DOMs that first week"
> 
> Other than that your arms already look good so whatever you are doing its working..I'd love arms like that...


Hi mate; When I decided to train again I joined a gym and knew full well that I should not do too much as my body wasn't used to it anymore. However, rather than do a few basic exercises I went for max weights to complete failure for 3 days in a row (I was p1ssed off by how weak I had become tbh) and as a result I paid a heavy price later that week. I could hardly raise my arms above my head due to extreme arm & chest soreness and hobbled like an old man as my legs and calves were in bits :lol:

I was a total wreck by the end of the week and sore all over and I can still remember how I felt basically - ie sh1te 

Erm your not exactly struggling in the arm department yourself mate are you but thanks for the kind words all the same :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

my first comment.......40" waist :nono: ..who are you HUDINI :lol: :lol:

had a read through pal....and i would say its the diet....i also got fixated on cottage cheese with pinneaple.. but it isn't substantial protein, Aldi rocks :thumb: great value and decent food.....i think u already know i prepp everything and take it to work, for example, i put a chicken in the oven at 5am go train and then cook veg, rice etc....i always take enough for 3 meals and have a meal at 6pm at work so i only have 1 more at night, breakfast wise i have 2 bananas b4 the gym then a PWO all in one shake- 470cals/ 55gs protein...so i count that as breakie.....then i have meal 2 around 11am, meal 3 at 2pm and meal 4 at 6pm....followed by something light before bed.....

i would introduce cardio initally to shift weight, my left leg is weak so i cant run but i do 20mins deep incline fast walking,

its a killer but u defo notice the mid section leaning out....

subbed ! :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Hi mate; When I decided to train again I joined a gym and knew full well that I should not do too much as my body wasn't used to it anymore. However, rather than do a few basic exercises I went for max weights to complete failure for 3 days in a row (I was p1ssed off by how weak I had become tbh) and as a result I paid a heavy price later that week. I could hardly raise my arms above my head due to extreme arm & chest soreness and hobbled like an old man as my legs and calves were in bits :lol:
> 
> I was a total wreck by the end of the week and sore all over and I can still remember how I felt basically - ie sh1te
> 
> Erm your not exactly struggling in the arm department yourself mate are you but thanks for the kind words all the same :thumbup1:


its not his arm :lol: :lol:


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Thanks for the likes Son Of Frank but what did that sentence mean (the one I highlighted in bold type..)

Amazing arms..I aspire to a pair of arms like that though I doubt I have the genetics.

Ah ok you explained above thanks very much


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Hi mate; When I decided to train again I joined a gym and knew full well that I should not do too much as my body wasn't used to it anymore. However, rather than do a few basic exercises I went for max weights to complete failure for 3 days in a row (I was p1ssed off by how weak I had become tbh) and as a result I paid a heavy price later that week. I could hardly raise my arms above my head due to extreme arm & chest soreness and hobbled like an old man as my legs and calves were in bits :lol:
> 
> I was a total wreck by the end of the week and sore all over and I can still remember how I felt basically - ie sh1te
> 
> Erm your not exactly struggling in the arm department yourself mate are you but thanks for the kind words all the same :thumbup1:


Aww confession time they are not my arms (or Bicep) I knicked them from Ianstu a long time ago here. I did have his permission though..


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> my first comment.......40" waist :nono: ..who are you HUDINI :lol: :lol:
> 
> had a read through pal....and i would say its the diet....i also got fixated on cottage cheese with pinneaple.. but it isn't substantial protein, Aldi rocks :thumb: great value and decent food.....i think u already know i prepp everything and take it to work, for example, i put a chicken in the oven at 5am go train and then cook veg, rice etc....i always take enough for 3 meals and have a meal at 6pm at work so i only have 1 more at night, breakfast wise i have 2 bananas b4 the gym then a PWO all in one shake- 470cals/ 55gs protein...so i count that as breakie.....then i have meal 2 around 11am, meal 3 at 2pm and meal 4 at 6pm....followed by something light before bed.....
> 
> ...


Hi mate, good to have you on board. Yes a 40" waist is what I have - and I was breathing in when I measured it :lol: Am sat here in 38 inch waist jeans as of now though and they are not tight at all (if that helps to stop you going off me  ).

Totally agree with you - it's all about diet and cardio for me and I have largely failed on both those fronts for some time now.

I am with you on the cottage cheese too but I only have a small fridge in work and no cooker or even a microwave and I find it convenient to have a few tubs in there when I can along with fruit in my desk and some oat flapjacks. Prepping food and taking it into work is the answer you're right but 5am is in the middle of the night for me pal so no realistic chance of me getting into a similar routine as you :tongue:

I have to be realistic and say the best I can probably do on a regular basis is to buy stuff in first thing Monday morning from Aldi and that is what I will continue to do for now. Diet has been good again today so I can do it this way I think as long as I am consistent with it.

You are right again on the cardio too mate (getting annoying this  ) and I will do this, I have to for my own sanity. Yes I am big and yes I get stared at when I go out and I have to say in a t-shirt I can get away with it looking half decent. It's without the t-shirt I struggle with :cursing:


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

40 inch waist, **** your'e a big bugger..but an in shape Big Bugger...I'm going right off you.

I had a 40 inch waist but a fat 40 inch waist so I am down to a 38 at the moment (losing weight to then re build my less than perfect body) Maybe I will once I have gotten started be able to work my way back up to a bigger waist as I am a big guy..How tall are you..I ask because on a big guy a 40 inch waist with the right physique must look SOLID as fuk


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

A.U.K said:


> Thanks for the likes Son Of Frank but what did that sentence mean (the one I highlighted in bold type..)
> 
> Amazing arms..I aspire to a pair of arms like that though I doubt I have the genetics.
> 
> Ah ok you explained above thanks very much


Sorry mate did you mean the term "DOMS" - basically severe muscle soreness "Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness" a day or two after exercise.

Not your arms eh? Well set yourself a goal, say, 6 months from now that's achievable but stretching (eg to add half an inch). Am loathe to advise you a routine because I have gone long periods of not training arms at all and made progress so maybe have a search on the site or post a question on the forum.

Try to be positive though and with the right diet and training you will progress mate, I promise you.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

^^ sounds like ur finding ur way food and training wise...and already 38" in a short time :bounce:

I love Aldis smoked cheeses, the sliced ones in packets, i add some to my bolognese or pasta dishes,

have u tried their tubs of pickled herrings? yummy...good wee snacks for the desk

i expect to hear about tupperwear purchases soon though :lol: :lol:


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Sorry mate did you mean the term "DOMS" - basically severe muscle soreness "Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness" a day or two after exercise.
> 
> Not your arms eh? Well set yourself a goal, say, 6 months from now that's achievable but stretching (eg to add half an inch). Am loathe to advise you a routine because I have gone long periods of not training arms at all and made progress so maybe have a search on the site or post a question on the forum.
> 
> Try to be positive though and with the right diet and training you will progress mate, I promise you.


I will post some pics in time, when my arms are more than they currently are..I may hit you up and ask the odd question now and then..I wont plague you though..I promise. Sorry to slightly hijack your blog/thread.

Yes it was DOMS I was asking about.,thanks for the explanation..


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

A.U.K said:


> 40 inch waist, **** your'e a big bugger..but an in shape Big Bugger...I'm going right off you.
> 
> I had a 40 inch waist but a fat 40 inch waist so I am down to a 38 at the moment (losing weight to then re build my less than perfect body) Maybe I will once I have gotten started be able to work my way back up to a bigger waist as I am a big guy..How tall are you..I ask because on a big guy a 40 inch waist with the right physique must look SOLID as fuk


Trust me mate I am overweight and my waist should be a few inches smaller; I am never going to get down to say 32 but I can improve for sure and by quite a margin. I am 6ft 3inches mate (well I am over 6ft 2 anyway so naturally round it up to the next whole number :lol: )


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hey lovely... thought i'd pop in and see how things are going for ya? x x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> ^^ sounds like ur finding ur way food and training wise...and already 38" in a short time :bounce:
> 
> I love Aldis smoked cheeses, the sliced ones in packets, i add some to my bolognese or pasta dishes,
> 
> ...


Yeah but my waist still measures 40" :confused1:

Aldi is hard to beat for combined quality and value for sure. Not a smoked cheese fan tbh but must confess I haven't tried many.

Pickled herrings :no: Can't stomach them mate (not doing too well here am I  )

I do like their fresh salmon though and one or two other "good" foods so there is stuff there that I can go for.

Tupperware is on my shopping list mate - got a bad habit of losing things though :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Trust me mate I am overweight and my waist should be a few inches smaller; I am never going to get down to say 32 but I can improve for sure and by quite a margin. I am 6ft 3inches mate (well I am over 6ft 2 anyway so naturally round it up to the next whole number :lol: )


didnt know u were that tall SOF... and no way do u wanna be a 32" waist pal....im 33 but wear 34-36 jeans depending what LOOK

im going for that day  or who im going for :innocent: ....u have a big advantage pal...uve got good size on ya....u can tailor that down to 16/17st? i struggle to stay 15+.....


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Hey lovely... thought i'd pop in and see how things are going for ya? x x


Hi babe, good to see you in here again 

Had a bit of a weekend blip which didn't help but have got the ship back on course now I'm pleased to say. Had a good gym session last night and diet back on track last 2 days. Not trained tonight as tbh I am fooked; not slept well last couple of nights and been busy in work. Should be back in the gym tomorrow though :thumbup1:

Hope things are good with you?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Hi babe, good to see you in here again
> 
> Had a bit of a weekend blip which didn't help but have got the ship back on course now I'm pleased to say. Had a good gym session last night and diet back on track last 2 days. Not trained tonight as tbh I am fooked; not slept well last couple of nights and been busy in work. Should be back in the gym tomorrow though :thumbup1:
> 
> Hope things are good with you?


we're only human! errors can be made as long as u get straight back on track afterwards... which u have  hope u manage to get back to the gym tomorrow for sure!

all good here ta... training going well, just really need to nail my diet! it's the only thing i cant get on top of for various reasons x x


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Trust me mate I am overweight and my waist should be a few inches smaller; I am never going to get down to say 32 but I can improve for sure and by quite a margin. I am 6ft 3inches mate (well I am over 6ft 2 anyway so naturally round it up to the next whole number :lol: )


I do that as well, I'm 6ft 1 and a bit and always say 6ft2..whats half an inch..The last time I was normal sized I was a 34-36 waist so I hope to reach that again maybe 32-34 but I think it will be a push..I am really concentrating on losing weight and body fat, once its gone then I presume I will build my eating up and grow..(I know jack Sh1t) so have a lot of reading to do..Maybe it has to be done another way..I will soon find out..


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> didnt know u were that tall SOF... and no way do u wanna be a 32" waist pal....im 33 but wear 34-36 jeans depending what LOOK
> 
> im going for that day  or who im going for :innocent: ....u have a big advantage pal...uve got good size on ya....u can tailor that down to 16/17st? i struggle to stay 15+.....


Yes mate I am one of the few regular posters in the I'm Straight thread that isn't vertically challenged :lol:

Lol, yes your reputation as a sexual predator is well known on here matey 

I would be delighted to get my waist down to 36" to be honest. With an accompanying loss in body fat I would hope to look pretty decent, probably at about17st I would say. It might not be evident on my avi pic but I do have very broad shoulders and a big back so I do carry a big frame around so anything under 17st and I might look a bit anorexic I fear


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Yes mate I am one of the few regular posters in the I'm Straight thread that isn't vertically challenged :lol:
> 
> Lol, yes your reputation as a sexual predator is well known on here matey
> 
> I would be delighted to get my waist down to 36" to be honest. With an accompanying loss in body fat I would hope to look pretty decent, probably at about17st I would say. It might not be evident on my avi pic but I do have very broad shoulders and a big back so I do carry a big frame around so anything under 17st and I might look a bit anorexic I fear


thats me told :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> we're only human! errors can be made as long as u get straight back on track afterwards... which u have  hope u manage to get back to the gym tomorrow for sure!
> 
> all good here ta... training going well, just really need to nail my diet! it's the only thing i cant get on top of for various reasons x x


Very true but still a bit frustrating, especially when I had done my first cardio session since 1997 on the Friday night :lol:

You and me both hun, I am trying harder than I have for some time with my diet but it is a struggle isn't it?

I am sure you will get there - if I can do it you certainly can - and you do realise that if you come in my journal talking about getting on top of things again we will be descending into filth territory don't you? :devil2: :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> thats me told :lol:


No I'm just a bit sensitive about my weight that's all


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Very true but still a bit frustrating, especially when I had done my first cardio session since 1997 on the Friday night :lol:
> 
> You and me both hun, I am trying harder than I have for some time with my diet but it is a struggle isn't it?
> 
> I am sure you will get there - if I can do it you certainly can - and you do realise that if you come in my journal talking about getting on top of things again we will be descending into filth territory don't you? :devil2: :lol:


I'm sorry... where did u want me to come? (thats filth)

the thing with the diet is protein intake. i'm fine with carbs and good fats... its just getting enough frickin protein! and cookies should be banned  ill def nail it... just need to get my head around it x x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> I'm sorry... where did u want me to come? (thats filth)
> 
> the thing with the diet is protein intake. i'm fine with carbs and good fats... its just getting enough frickin protein! and cookies should be banned  ill def nail it... just need to get my head around it x x


Filth has landed with a bump :lol: (Swimming pool ideally btw  )

Surprised to hear about the lack of protein being an issue tbh; couple of shakes a day, some chicken/steak eggs fish etc and you're there or at least well on the way no? Do you not like those food types?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SON OF FRANK said:
 

> Filth has landed with a bump :lol: (Swimming pool ideally btw  )
> 
> Surprised to hear about the lack of protein being an issue tbh; couple of shakes a day, some chicken/steak eggs fish etc and you're there or at least well on the way no? Do you not like those food types?


really i thought 'your face'?

i can do the 2-3 shakes, its just including protein in the other 4-5 small meals... which is apparently what i should be having. i dont know... everyone has their different ways... i just gotta find what works for my body i suppose x x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> really i thought 'your face'?
> 
> i can do the 2-3 shakes, its just including protein in the other 4-5 small meals... which is apparently what i should be having. i dont know... everyone has their different ways... i just gotta find what works for my body i suppose x x


That's good too hun without a doubt, always a favourite :thumb:

Yes you should be doing that for sure. I have always found the training to be the easy part, always. It's the re-fuelling that has often been the problem for me. Trouble is diet's probably 70% at least of the whole picture so it's very important it is nailed. Unless you're vegetarian the protein shouldn't be an issue in your case - you wouldn't need a shedful at your weight for sure?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> No I'm just a bit sensitive about my weight that's all


Ahh right


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SON OF FRANK said:


> That's good too hun without a doubt, always a favourite :thumb:
> 
> Yes you should be doing that for sure. I have always found the training to be the easy part, always. It's the re-fuelling that has often been the problem for me. Trouble is diet's probably 70% at least of the whole picture so it's very important it is nailed. Unless you're vegetarian the protein shouldn't be an issue in your case - you wouldn't need a shedful at your weight for sure?


'your weight' - im massive. i need to work it all out. actually, i need to understand it first, then work it out.

ill be coming to you for inspiration  x x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> 'your weight' - im massive. i need to work it all out. actually, i need to understand it first, then work it out.
> 
> ill be coming to you for inspiration  x x


Unless that's not you in your avi are you fvck massive. Try being 280lbs!! :lol: Not sure exactly what you are not understanding but imo it's not necessarily rocket science, not all of it anyway. I will post something more substantial tomorrow in here for you; I mentioned earlier I was knackered and my intended early night has gone down the sh1tter (not complaining) so I am heading off to bed now hun, got an early start tomorrow :cursing:

Not too sure on the inspiration front but if I can be of any help to you at all I will. Night x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Unless that's not you in your avi are you fvck massive. Try being 280lbs!! :lol: Not sure exactly what you are not understanding but imo it's not necessarily rocket science, not all of it anyway. I will post something more substantial tomorrow in here for you; I mentioned earlier I was knackered and my intended early night has gone down the sh1tter (not complaining) so I am heading off to bed now hun, got an early start tomorrow :cursing:
> 
> Not too sure on the inspiration front but if I can be of any help to you at all I will. Night x


Oops... i didnt mean to keep u up. sorry. I just converted my weight to lb and it's 168lb.... That is me in my avi lol. Maybe i'm just reading too far into it all and confusing myself x x


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey dude .... I'm gonna test out macadamian nut oil for cooking or maybe coconut oil... Read up on both and sounds pretty good nutrition wise, gym then food shop this morning ... But I've moved and no Aldi near me  they do a big herb n spice mix that's great to use when cooking any meats ... Check it


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Oops... i didnt mean to keep u up. sorry. I just converted my weight to lb and it's 168lb.... That is me in my avi lol. Maybe i'm just reading too far into it all and confusing myself x x


No it was good to get my journal moving both training and banter wise and I really enjoyed it but I reached the stage where despite my best efforts my eyes were literally refusing to accept that they needed to be closed for the night  . Had been a bit short of sleep since the weekend so it all caught up with me.

Hmmm.....as I suspected you're not "massive" by any stretch of the imagination; you look bloody good in your avi so get that thought out of your head right now missus :no:

What last night also achieved was to make me think more about my calorific intake, macros etc and it hit home that I haven't a clue how many calories I take in on a daily basis nor do I know how many grams of carbs, fats or protein do I have. I really need to change this and I will this week. I will weigh myself tonight and get the tape measure out again to see if anything has changed since page 1 for starters. Protein-wise I will be aiming for a least 1 gram per pound of bodyweight for sure. Carb-wise I think I will "cycle" these on a daily basis, switching between low(ish) and medium with the odd higher carb day added in (probably at weekends). Fats will be medium to high as long as the majority are from a "healthy" source. I will stick to this for 2 weeks and see where I am after that. I used the phrase "eat, monitor and adjust" on page 1 and that really is a good thing to adhere to. Now I have the eating part (largely) nailed it's time for the monitoring stage to kick in!! If I am going to get the best out of this journal I need to start recording things in here so I can look back and see what worked and what didn't.

In my book that's about all you and I need to do for now, assuming you can get the protein in you that you need? Not sure how long you have been training etc or what your goals are but at the end of the day you will be adding a bit of muscle so I wouldn't get too hung up on what the scales say; it's what the mirror says that's important


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Hey dude .... I'm gonna test out macadamian nut oil for cooking or maybe coconut oil... Read up on both and sounds pretty good nutrition wise, gym then food shop this morning ... But I've moved and no Aldi near me  they do a big herb n spice mix that's great to use when cooking any meats ... Check it


Hi matey  I have to confess that whilst I have heard of those oils I have no real idea on them tbh. I use EVOO for my cooking, have done for a while.

Bad news on the Aldi front but yes I will have a look for that when I go there later, cheers mate.

How's it going in the new place? still a temporary fix?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Hi matey  I have to confess that whilst I have heard of those oils I have no real idea on them tbh. I use EVOO for my cooking, have done for a while.
> 
> Bad news on the Aldi front but yes I will have a look for that when I go there later, cheers mate.
> 
> How's it going in the new place? still a temporary fix?


i stuck to olive oil...the other were priced up to £10 and I might not have liked them...so sticking to the old Bertolli :lol:

the Aldi spices are in a large shaker...honestly they are sooo tasty...theres 2 types both are good.

I nipped in to H&B after the gym.....got sum honey, peanut butter, nuts, organic corn flakes

and bought a bag of a type of Superfood that u add to all food, smoothies, shakes, porridge etc.....look in the diet and nutrition

section I posted it in there.....Gym was great...did chest, shoulders and some Abs :gun_bandana:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

the flats for a month or so pal.....great space....big 2 floor duplex...3 bathrooms..swishhhhh :whistling:

im seeing a mortgage advisor tomoz, i bought a flat 15 year ago in manchester, tons of equity in it so im thinking

of taking about 25k out of it and buying a place in Glasgow....gonna talk through my options....


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> i stuck to olive oil...the other were priced up to £10 and I might not have liked them...so sticking to the old Bertolli :lol:
> 
> the Aldi spices are in a large shaker...honestly they are sooo tasty...theres 2 types both are good.
> 
> ...


Went to Aldi at lunchtime but couldn't see the spices at all :confused1:

Fair play to you mate - a very healthy shopping trip there.

I have been shopping too and bought.......................... 2 large tupperware tubs :bounce:

You impressed? :001_tt2:

Didn't know you had a flat in Manchester; I am from there originally - where abouts is it?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Went to Aldi at lunchtime but couldn't see the spices at all :confused1:
> 
> Fair play to you mate - a very healthy shopping trip there.
> 
> ...


TUPPERWEAR :clap: :clap: I'm like a proud parent - thats my Boy :crying: :crying:

I lived in manc for 12 years, my flats at the village :lol: :lol: old warehouse conversion, got it for 50k

the spices are from Lidle...sorry...u got one there?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Quick Update;

Diet been good again today: -

1 tub cottage cheese and oat flapjack

1 Apple and a banana

200g prawns

150g chicken

Probiotic yoghurt

Roast chicken, boiled potatoes and fresh veg

Protein shake and evoo before bed is the plan

As mentioned earlier, I am going to start recording things properly macro-wise for a couple of weeks and see what changes, if any, there are at the end of that period in terms of the scales and the tape measure. I have said a few times about my diet being good but I have no idea what exactly I have taken in in terms of protein, carbs etc.

Starting tomorrow I will be having porridge for breakfast along with a protein shake before I head to work instead of having nothing until after I have arrived in work.

Not managed to get to the gym tonight; I have my daughter with me and she didn't fancy a trip to the gym with dad this time :sad:

However, I did manage a brisk 25 minute walk earlier so at least I have done my second cardio session this decade


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> TUPPERWEAR :clap: :clap: I'm like a proud parent - thats my Boy :crying: :crying:
> 
> I lived in manc for 12 years, my flats at the village :lol: :lol: old warehouse conversion, got it for 50k
> 
> the spices are from Lidle...sorry...u got one there?


Thanks again for the advice dad, erm....................I mean Tommy :lol:

I should have guessed really shouldn't I?  50K - no doubt a good price you got there bud.

There is a Lidl; it's slightly out of the way but I will see if I can drop in there Friday after work. Can get some cheap chicken if nothing else so it won't be a wasted journey in any case.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Glad uve added breakfast pal....good choices aswell :thumbup1:

theres a great app " my fitness pal " punch in ur daily food and it tells u calories and fats.....

its got all the brand foods/ supermarkets listed.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SON OF FRANK said:


> No it was good to get my journal moving both training and banter wise and I really enjoyed it but I reached the stage where despite my best efforts my eyes were literally refusing to accept that they needed to be closed for the night  . Had been a bit short of sleep since the weekend so it all caught up with me.
> 
> Hmmm.....as I suspected you're not "massive" by any stretch of the imagination; you look bloody good in your avi so get that thought out of your head right now missus :no:
> 
> ...


Youre the second person who has told me to go bythe mirror and not the scales 

I'm a newbie... well... ive been training for an amount of months rather than years.

Your plan sounds good.... and exactly what journals should be used for. Have you done your measurements this evening? x x


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Youre the second person who has told me to go bythe mirror and not the scales


At your weight, You must be solid muscle, Queenie! (proven also by your deadlifting). I saw the pic of your rose tat and it's stunning. Definitely go by the mirror, hun.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

always go by the mirror and how ur clothes feel....best indicators for progress......plus the scales can drive u insane


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I've given up standing on the scales, it's a waste of time.

Your clothes will definitely give you a better indication of progress.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Youre the second person who has told me to go bythe mirror and not the scales
> 
> I'm a newbie... well... ive been training for an amount of months rather than years.
> 
> Your plan sounds good.... and exactly what journals should be used for. Have you done your measurements this evening? x x


Definitely the mirror hun not the scales, everytime. I think it's far too easy to get hung up on being a certain weight; I am still guilty of that now - I hate being the weight I am but more so because in my mind it means I must be fat at the weight I am. The reality is I'm just big boned :lol:

Don't be too hard on yourself; I mean that - I am living proof that after training for years I still have no idea exactly what I am taking in on a daily basis - frightening really!!

Actually I haven't had the tape measure out yet - think I will leave it until tomorrow now tbh

Yes I think I am finally getting the hang of this journal thingy 

Will you be starting one up again?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Definitely the mirror hun not the scales, everytime. I think it's far too easy to get hung up on being a certain weight; I am still guilty of that now - I hate being the weight I am but more so because in my mind it means I must be fat at the weight I am. The reality is I'm just big boned :lol:
> 
> Don't be too hard on yourself; I


Big Boner ?? where ??? :w00t: :surrender: :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Glad uve added breakfast pal....good choices aswell :thumbup1:
> 
> theres a great app " my fitness pal " punch in ur daily food and it tells u calories and fats.....
> 
> its got all the brand foods/ supermarkets listed.


Cheers for that mate - I'll have a look now - am on Android (Galaxy S2) but have an Iphone 4S that I don't use (at the moment) if it's not on there :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Big Boner ?? where ??? :w00t: :surrender: :lol:


Lol, you're too late.....it made an appearance last night when Queenie was in here peddling filth


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Lol, you're too late.....it made an appearance last night when Queenie was in here peddling filth


Dam 

p.s have u noticed u have 2 Queenies following ur journal :lol: :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Dam
> 
> p.s have u noticed u have 2 Queenies following ur journal :lol: :lol:


I have noticed and what's more I think one of them wants to sleep with me..........................................don't you Tommy :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Definitely the mirror hun not the scales, everytime. I think it's far too easy to get hung up on being a certain weight; I am still guilty of that now - I hate being the weight I am but more so because in my mind it means I must be fat at the weight I am. The reality is I'm just big boned :lol:
> 
> Don't be too hard on yourself; I mean that - I am living proof that after training for years I still have no idea exactly what I am taking in on a daily basis - frightening really!!
> 
> ...


erm... i'm not sure... i want to, but it'll get too full of sh!t too quickly  x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Lol, you're too late.....it made an appearance last night when Queenie was in here peddling filth


lol last night was just a warm up! x x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> erm... i'm not sure... i want to, but it'll get too full of sh!t too quickly  x x


Yes I can understand that, shame though as I have already reaped the benefit of running a journal. I'm finding it a great motivational tool having to report back what I've been eating and whether I've been to the gym or not. Oh and I've bought tupperware for the first time in my life too


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> lol last night was just a warm up! x x


Music to my ears :devil2:


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Yes I can understand that, shame though as I have already reaped the benefit of running a journal. I'm finding it a great motivational tool having to report back what I've been eating and whether I've been to the gym or not. *Oh and I've bought tupperware for the first time in my life too*


Oh dear you are lost now...Tupperware, the final slippery slope..


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Actually to add to the sense of reality in keeping a journal on here I am going to start recording macros in here for 2 weeks, hopefully starting tomorrow, if not it will be Friday.

I am aware that in doing that I need to be brutally honest and record everything. For that reason I have decided to "cheat" whilst I can tonight and am currently enjoying a cadburys cream egg and a glass of red wine


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

A.U.K said:


> Oh dear you are lost now...Tupperware, the final slippery slope..


I know, I feel dirty now


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SON OF FRANK said:


> I know, I feel dirty now


best way to feel  x x


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

SON OF FRANK said:


> I know, I feel dirty now


i know somone is going to jump on that comment..I will refrain.. :whistling: but that doesnt mean I wont think it... :wink:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> best way to feel  x x


Totally agree but preferably not via a purchase of tupperware :sad: that's a waste.

Actually, what's even sadder is I was actually quite pleased with myself driving home when I had bought it.

No wonder I comfort eat :lol: Creme egg was rather good though and that's the last cheat for me for, well, days


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

You wanna get yourself some stickers to write on and stick to the lids so you know what's what and when they were cooked


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Totally agree but preferably not via a purchase of tupperware :sad: that's a waste.
> 
> Actually, what's even sadder is I was actually quite pleased with myself driving home when I had bought it.
> 
> No wonder I comfort eat :lol: Creme egg was rather good though and that's the last cheat for me for, well, days


haha... you had a little 'proud' moment with your tupperware 

glad u enjoyed your creme egg... that inside bit is way too sweet for me, cant eat them at all. i will, however, have ALL of the chocolate lol x x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Dux said:


> You wanna get yourself some stickers to write on and stick to the lids so you know what's what and when they were cooked


Cheers for that mate but I'm not gonna actually use the tupperware, I just wanted Tommy to feel good about the advice he gave me :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> haha... you had a little 'proud' moment with your tupperware
> 
> glad u enjoyed your creme egg... that inside bit is way too sweet for me, cant eat them at all. i will, however, have ALL of the chocolate lol x x


I know, how sad is that?

Yeah they are really sweet on the inside, the odd one I can manage but no more than that. Chocolate rules doesn't it? I always make the excuse to myself that seeing as I don't drink much and don't smoke or do drugs etc I am entitled to something I enjoy...........chocolate. I used to run a vending machine a few years ago (little sideline lol) and I swear I never made a fooking penny profit. I had stock of about 100 different chocolate bars at all times in my house and it was far too easy to help myself :whistling:

Twirl, caramel and galaxy were (are) my favourites, what's yours?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SON OF FRANK said:


> I know, how sad is that?
> 
> Yeah they are really sweet on the inside, the odd one I can manage but no more than that. Chocolate rules doesn't it? I always make the excuse to myself that seeing as I don't drink much and don't smoke or do drugs etc I am entitled to something I enjoy...........chocolate. I used to run a vending machine a few years ago (little sideline lol) and I swear I never made a fooking penny profit. I had stock of about 100 different chocolate bars at all times in my house and it was far too easy to help myself :whistling:
> 
> Twirl, caramel and galaxy were (are) my favourites, what's yours?


Pmsl... you can have those twirls and galaxies... m&m's are my favourite  the peanut ones and the choc ones yum... the biscuit ones are rubbish x x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Pmsl... you can have those twirls and galaxies... m&m's are my favourite  the peanut ones and the choc ones yum... the biscuit ones are rubbish x x


Didn't even know they did biscuit M & M's :confused1: Clearly I must bow down to your superior knowledge on that one. I would bookmark that sentence if I were you because I doubt I'll be saying it again to you anytime soon :lol:

I have never really got into them tbh. My only real experience with them was a girl I used to go out with; she really liked the peanut ones and one night she said "I'd do anything for a bag of peanut M & M's right now." Within minutes a deal had been struck and apart from trekking to the shop in the rain it was one of the best nights I'd had in ages


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Cheers for that mate but I'm not gonna actually use the tupperware, I just wanted Tommy to feel good about the advice he gave me :lol:


  ... Give it time... You will be the envy of the office soon with all ur scrumptious food neatly packed In ur wee tubs .... Just make sure u clean them !


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Didn't even know they did biscuit M & M's :confused1: Clearly I must bow down to your superior knowledge on that one. I would bookmark that sentence if I were you because I doubt I'll be saying it again to you anytime soon :lol:
> 
> I have never really got into them tbh. My only real experience with them was a girl I used to go out with; she really liked the peanut ones and one night she said "I'd do anything for a bag of peanut M & M's right now." Within minutes a deal had been struck and apart from trekking to the shop in the rain it was one of the best nights I'd had in ages


pmsl! women say that a lot... i guarantee she was probably wanting peanut m&m's AND something sexual... and u played right into her hands lol.

ah brilliant... i enjoyed that bowing down sentence x x


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Here are the spices pal , think their £1 each.. Add to all ur cooking ... Very tasty... Plus a good buy is a smart shaker , u can hold 2 shakes, good for pre and post workout


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> ... Give it time... You will be the envy of the office soon with all ur scrumptious food neatly packed In ur wee tubs .... Just make sure u clean them !


Ok dad, I'll try to keep them spotless  I decided to take the plunge and retire the marigolds recently; I installed a dishwasher in the new place so it won't be a problem pal. Left them at home today though; got cottage cheese, prawns and chicken already in fridge at work so didn't need to bother this morning. (Plus I didn't think on and cook anything last night!). They will be useful though......just give it time :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Ok dad, I'll try to keep them spotless  I decided to take the plunge and retire the marigolds recently; I installed a dishwasher in the new place so it won't be a problem pal. Left them at home today though; got cottage cheese, prawns and chicken already in fridge at work so didn't need to bother this morning. (Plus I didn't think on and cook anything last night!). They will be useful though......just give it time :whistling:


mmmmm great menu......ive had 2 bananas, cereal, bowl of lean homemade chilli, got half a chicken and 2 salmon fillets, adding bean sprouts, egg noodles, onions, courgettes and peppers.....and a mass shake before bed :thumb:

mortgage appointment went well, revised my terms, i stretched it out and dropped 300pcm.....she said the markets going nowhere at the mo so why not free up some of ur monthly outgoings....so I did :thumb: gonna review again in 6 months.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> pmsl! women say that a lot... i guarantee she was probably wanting peanut m&m's AND something sexual... and u played right into her hands lol.
> 
> ah brilliant... i enjoyed that bowing down sentence x x


Lol, you're probably right there. She got a family bag that night I'll have you know (and the ability to walk like her entire legs were in plaster the next morning :lol: )

Joking aside, we split up not long after, I was gutted............................................on the strength of that night I'd bought 2 dozen more and they were wasted :sad:

Glad you enjoyed it, I aim to please :laugh:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Here are the spices pal , think their £1 each.. Add to all ur cooking ... Very tasty... Plus a good buy is a smart shaker , u can hold 2 shakes, good for pre and post workout
> View attachment 74424


Cheers for that mate, I'm gonna call there on the way home tomorrow. Have got a "normal" shaker that may do the trick for now. Probably in the garage along with half of my other stuff from moving that I hadn't used for ages.

Tried that fitness pal app by the way - had to create an account which seemed to go t1ts up so will try again later; I loved the way when I had put in I was 280lbs the next screen had defaulted to me being a female :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Cheers for that mate, I'm gonna call there on the way home tomorrow. Have got a "normal" shaker that may do the trick for now. Probably in the garage along with half of my other stuff from moving that I hadn't used for ages.
> 
> Tried that fitness pal app by the way - had to create an account which seemed to go t1ts up so will try again later; I loved the way when I had put in I was 280lbs the next screen had defaulted to me being a female :lol:


 :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Lol, you're probably right there. She got a family bag that night I'll have you know (and the ability to walk like her entire legs were in plaster the next morning :lol: )
> 
> Joking aside, we split up not long after, I was gutted............................................on the strength of that night I'd bought 2 dozen more and they were wasted :sad:
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it, I aim to please :laugh:


FYI my weakness is Tupperwear...........just sayin...:laugh:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Lol, you're probably right there. She got a family bag that night I'll have you know (and the ability to walk like her entire legs were in plaster the next morning :lol: )
> 
> Joking aside, we split up not long after, I was gutted............................................on the strength of that night I'd bought 2 dozen more and they were wasted :sad:
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it, I aim to please :laugh:


oh my word!! lol... :devil2: x x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> mmmmm great menu......ive had 2 bananas, cereal, bowl of lean homemade chilli, got half a chicken and 2 salmon fillets, adding bean sprouts, egg noodles, onions, courgettes and peppers.....and a mass shake before bed :thumb:
> 
> mortgage appointment went well, revised my terms, i stretched it out and dropped 300pcm.....she said the markets going nowhere at the mo so why not free up some of ur monthly outgoings....so I did :thumb: gonna review again in 6 months.


Thanks mate, started the day with oats and a shake too so it's going nicely so far. Nearly as good as you :thumbup1:

Glad that went well for you, I think you are doing the right thing for sure; the property market is definitely fooked for the forseeable future, home and abroad. I bought my place abroad at a good time (at the time) sunk £70k deposit into it and it was worth 350k 12 months later all day long. fast forward to today and I'm pretty much in negative equity lol. Be lucky to get 200k for it (not that I'd sell) but hey ho that's property for ya :cursing:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> FYI my weakness is Tupperwear...........just sayin...:laugh:


Tupperwear :confused1: Lost me there pal?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Hows things going SOF-lad


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> oh my word!! lol... :devil2: x x


Is that because all those peanut M & M's were wasted?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Hows things going SOF-lad


Going ok thanks mate. Finally making the type of effort I need with my diet in order to try to get where I want to be. Even giving cardio a go (easing myself back in to it though - it's been a while  )

If I can drop 2 stone and keep most of my size I'll be a happy man come summertime

Hopefully summertime in 2012 that is :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

good good, cardio is the worst thing ever lol


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> good good, cardio is the worst thing ever lol


Lol, I actually enjoy it once I make the effort, it's making the effort in the first place that's the problem :lol:

Much prefer outdoor cardio though - long-ish walks and cycling for me but hardly ideal weather for it at the moment :thumbdown:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

perfect weather for it lol, u will soon warm up


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> perfect weather for it lol, u will soon warm up


Bollox to that mate, it was -6 this morning when I got in the car. I genuinely hate being cold, I hate snow, ice and anything like that.

To give you an idea of the scale of it I would rather stick my pen1s in a bowl of piranhas than go on, say, a ski-ing holiday; genuinely 

If we were intended to live in sub zero temperatures surely we would have been given fur ffs :lol:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Totally agree mate....luckily i don't have to experience the **** weather at home anymore. :lol: you'll be fine lads....throw on another few jumpers and you'll be right as rain....bout 16/17 down our way today and sunny. :whistling:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

irishdude said:


> Totally agree mate....luckily i don't have to experience the **** weather at home anymore. :lol: you'll be fine lads....throw on another few jumpers and you'll be right as rain....bout 16/17 down our way today and sunny. :whistling:


You'll no doubt be pleased to hear the local forecast is for temperatures overnight to fall to -12 in parts :scared:

I am hoping to get a week away towards the end of March but nothing concrete yet. Can't beat waking up with the sun shining and enjoying breakfast on the balcony in the sunshine. Anyway, thanks for popping in and gloating; hope you don't get sunstroke anytime soon matey :tongue:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> You'll no doubt be pleased to hear the local forecast is for temperatures overnight to fall to -12 in parts :scared:
> 
> I am hoping to get a week away towards the end of March but nothing concrete yet. Can't beat waking up with the sun shining and enjoying breakfast on the balcony in the sunshine. Anyway, thanks for popping in and gloating; hope you don't get sunstroke anytime soon matey :tongue:


No problem mate, know you enjoy the odd weather update from over here. Am actually off to Barcelona tomorrow for a few days to visit the outlaws. Love the city.....full of pickpockets and scammers but can't get enough of the place.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

just had a tescos finest triple dark choc/ chilli cookie :scared:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Right, I have jumped on the scales just now and I am now weighing 278.8lbs, down 1.2lbs from a few days ago. For some reason I can't find my tape measure but I am pretty sure little has changed on that front as the weight is pretty similar.

Diet-wise I have to say the "my fitness pal" app is bloody brilliant - has all the macros for all the foods and allows you to record it all as you go along. I will enter the details on a daily basis in here, starting tomorrow (from todays food onwards).

Just got 420g of ginger, lime & coriander chicken fillets in the oven for tonight (2 servings) and also had a flapjack as my carbs have been (for me) pretty low and I will be heading to the gym at about 8.30pm.

Thanks to the aforementioned app. I will be binning the flapjacks as I had no idea they had nearly 500 calories in them :cursing:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> just had a tescos finest triple dark choc/ chilli cookie :scared:


You sinner!!! Sounds delicious though mate I have to say. Oh and that app is superb mate, reps coming your way :thumb:

(despite posting in here about eating luxury cookies) :ban:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Right, I have jumped on the scales just now and I am now weighing 278.8lbs, down 1.2lbs from a few days ago. For some reason I can't find my tape measure but I am pretty sure little has changed on that front as the weight is pretty similar.
> 
> Diet-wise I have to say the "my fitness pal" app is bloody brilliant - has all the macros for all the foods and allows you to record it all as you go along. I will enter the details on a daily basis in here, starting tomorrow (from todays food onwards).
> 
> ...


i didn't wanna rain on ur parade buddy but flapjacks are serious cals !!!

i love them but only have them occasionaly


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> just had a tescos finest triple dark choc/ chilli cookie :scared:


Oh sod off.... :wink: I just had fish and five small new potatos with a very light dressing on them..actually very tastey but its winter and I want stodge.. :crying:



SON OF FRANK said:


> Right, I have jumped on the scales just now and I am now weighing 278.8lbs, down 1.2lbs from a few days ago. For some reason I can't find my tape measure but I am pretty sure little has changed on that front as the weight is pretty similar.
> 
> Diet-wise I have to say the "my fitness pal" app is bloody brilliant - has all the macros for all the foods and allows you to record it all as you go along. I will enter the details on a daily basis in here, starting tomorrow (from todays food onwards).
> 
> ...


Flapjacks...FLAPJACKS...Noooooooooooooo, surely they are bung full of sugars and gunk...I know you are trying to grow but, flapjacks..well it isnt fair. Good self control Binning them.. The chicken thing sounds tasty..I love to cook new things. I actually enjoy cooking which surprises me..Its the creative aspect of making something tasty from nothing that works for me..

Loving your journal, very interesting and well written..Kudos.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> i didn't wanna rain on ur parade buddy but flapjacks are serious cals !!!
> 
> i love them but only have them occasionaly


Agreed mate, I only realised today - hence my reason for binning them in future, I had guessed they were about 250 kcals, turns out they are nearly double that :scared:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Is that because all those peanut M & M's were wasted?


They wouldn't be wasted on me x x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

A.U.K said:


> Flapjacks...FLAPJACKS...Noooooooooooooo, surely they are bung full of sugars and gunk...I know you are trying to grow but, flapjacks..well it isnt fair. Good self control Binning them.. The chicken thing sounds tasty..I love to cook new things. I actually enjoy cooking which surprises me..Its the creative aspect of making something tasty from nothing that works for me..
> 
> Loving your journal, very interesting and well written..Kudos.


Totally agree on the flapjacks; as far as I was concerned they were oat based and weren't the end of the world. They may not be that overall but should not be part of what I am trying to achieve at the moment. Hence they are getting the boot!!

Chicken was very nice, went down a treat. Have to confess they involved no prep from me though - I got them from M & S at the weekend - you can get 3 trays for £10 so 1260g of decent chicken for that. It is probably shining through that I am no great shakes in the kitchen but I am trying to alter that slowly but surely.

Glad to hear you are enjoying the journal - much appreciated and makes it worthwhile :thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumb :Just popped in to your journal...subbed ....so now theres no getting away with anything...:laugh: am watchin ya!! and for good measure.... :tt2:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> They wouldn't be wasted on me x x


 Oh I'm sure they wouldn't be wasted on you, had I known you then you could have had them


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Oh I'm sure they wouldn't be wasted on you, had I known you then you could have had them


I'll hold u to that if u happen to find yourself in that predicament in the near future  x x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Just popped in to your journal...subbed ....so now theres no getting away with anything...:laugh: am watchin ya!! and for good measure.... :tt2:


Hi hun, delighted to welcome you on board. Ha, I know I felt like I was under the microscope when I started this, even more so now :tongue:

Am finally committed to giving 100% to my diet and training (ok ok at least 95%) and hoping to finally get my 6 pack out this summer. If we can all have a laugh and some banter on the way even better, no doubt you will be contributing your fair share on that front


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> I'll hold u to that if u happen to find yourself in that predicament in the near future  x x


Fine by me. Leave it with me - I'll need to price up the transport costs of sending an HGV to Sussex


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Careful with the macros on myfitnesspal, I put all my own ones in as the ones from other users vary wildly! 1.2lbs loss eh? Good work, slowly but surely is the best way!


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Fine by me. Leave it with me - I'll need to price up the transport costs of sending an HGV to Sussex


Teasing ladies with the promise of Peanut M&M's is a bit naughty but if it works good for you..She's only after your chocolate,.....or is she :devil2:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I've gained11lbs since jan 5th = 28 days !! Well chuffed wi that  roll on another 11 by April 1st


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Careful with the macros on myfitnesspal, I put all my own ones in as the ones from other users vary wildly! 1.2lbs loss eh? Good work, slowly but surely is the best way!


Thanks for the heads up mate; will keep an eye on that for sure. Yes I am moving in the right direction and as long as that continues I will be pleased. Hopefully the next 2 weeks of recording everything properly will help give me a much better idea of exactly how I should push on with things.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

A.U.K said:


> Teasing ladies with the promise of Peanut M&M's is a bit naughty but if it works good for you..She's only after your chocolate,.....or is she :devil2:


Ha ha. If it would brighten Queenies day to get some M & M's in the post I would gladly send them to her for sure. I wouldn't expect anything in return either.

Would be nice if she offered though; I'm a firm believer in good manners :devil2:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> I've gained11lbs since jan 5th = 28 days !! Well chuffed wi that  roll on another 11 by April 1st


Bloody Hell mate, that's quite an achievement there, well done :thumb: What are you weighing in at now then?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, had to work at home last night and by the time I had finished it was too late to make the gym :sad: That's a week without any training except for 1 session, clearly not good enough and not happy with it at all.

However, what I did do instead was go for a pretty brisk power walk at 9.45pm; yes, it was bloody cold and yes I didn't enjoy it (the cold not the walk).

El stupido here didn't think to try to clock the distance via an app. until I had been going for 10-15 mins and I didn't want to stop to have to search for one. I reckon I would have walked a couple of miles in about 35 mins, not entirely sure if that sounds plausible although I was walking a decent pace throughout. So at least I did something and having not done any weekend training for the last 2 weeks I am determined to get to the gym tonight, tomorrow and Sunday to put things right. I suppose there is a minor plus as my forearms have had a rest and they seem to be better than they were, might try a light back session over the weekend - we'll see.

Diet wise, as stated, I started to use this "my fitness pal app" and this is what I took in yesterday: -

Protein Fat Carbs Calories

266g 81g 315 2742

I think it's fairly obvious this needs to be tweaked somewhat, although I think it is quite easily sorted - I had 2 flapjacks yesterday, as mentioned, and these will no longer be a regular feature which will take down the carbs significantly 57g in one of them for example. so without those I would be at about 200g of carbs which I would be ok with by and large and some days I will have less, say 150g or lower ideally. I didn't have anything at all after my walk (yes I know I am stupid!) and will be having a shake before bed which will bump up my protein intake to about 300 which I would also be happy with.

At least I do actually know what I am taking in now, which I will continue to monitor, so after the next couple of weeks I will be able to look back and see what potentially needs to change in order to progress further


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Can't see them mate? If you go to the myfitnesspal website you can log in that aswell and do it on there ( easier than fiddling with phone) and you can paste the page on here kind of. I think you can do it better by converting it to some kind of document but I'll be fcuked if I know how to do it!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Can't see them mate? If you go to the myfitnesspal website you can log in that aswell and do it on there ( easier than fiddling with phone) and you can paste the page on here kind of. I think you can do it better by converting it to some kind of document but I'll be fcuked if I know how to do it!


I intended to type everything out but realised it would take ages so in the end I just put up a summary of the macros etc. I caught the send button halfway through so I suspect you saw the unfinished version? I am going to start an Excel sheet over the weekend as what I will be eating will largely be similar. Whether or not I can paste it in here is another matter altogether though :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Bloody Hell mate, that's quite an achievement there, well done :thumb: What are you weighing in at now then?


up to 206lbs, keeping my Boots Printouts as a wee motivating tool :thumbup1:

this week ive done full body workout over 3 days , wed- fri ,

will do 30mins cardio sat and sunday and rest again til wed.

added a bag of fruit and nuts 150gs as a pwo snack alongside my shake today

got 2 x300gs of salmon to use up so will be having them as 2 meals then a steak tonight


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> up to 206lbs, keeping my Boots Printouts as a wee motivating tool :thumbup1:
> 
> this week ive done full body workout over 3 days , wed- fri ,
> 
> ...


Nice mate, nice. I fully intend to train for next 3 days and fit in a couple of cardio sessions too (probably early morning if poss).

Just had some salmon for lunch (from Aldi's of course  ); 130g peppered salmon slices to be exact with 150g chicken breast & a probiotic yoghurt :thumb:

Heading to Lidl on way home to see if I can get some of those spices you recommended 

OMG It's getting all healthy eating in here all of a sudden :w00t:

Feeling really good today as pressure of work has eased massively. Looking forward to what will hopefully be a decent weekend :bounce:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Quick update before gym: -

Diet has been bang on today even if I do say so myself  Have cut carbs down as necessary and plenty of protein taken in so far too.

Been to Lidl - no spices but got chicken, mince, fruit, veg etc for the weekend. My only "vice" was to buy a cheap-ish bottle of red wine. I need some sort of treat FFS and besides it's good for my health :beer:

Just necked a couple of scoops of Jack3d and hoping for a good shoulder session in the gym shortly.

Don't know exactly why but I am actually starting to feel like I am on the right path training & diet-wise. Opening this journal was definitely one of the best things I have done in 2012 as it has really given me some motivation. Thanks to all who have contributed so far, I really appreciate it :thumb:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Ha ha. If it would brighten Queenies day to get some M & M's in the post I would gladly send them to her for sure. I wouldn't expect anything in return either.
> 
> Would be nice if she offered though; I'm a firm believer in good manners :devil2:


I'll return the favour 

you'll get a galaxy bar in the post  x x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> I'll return the favour
> 
> you'll get a galaxy bar in the post  x x


I was going to say it's a deal as long as you gift wrap it in a pair of your knickers but I fear the UKM server would go into meltdown pretty soon after :lol:

Oops I kinda said it anyway


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Just back from gym and had a fairly decent shoulder session: -

Seated rear shoulder press machine 1 x 75kg x 15 reps

3 x 100kg x 12 reps

Cable side lateral raises 1 x 7.5kg x 12 reps

3 x 10kg x 11/12 reps

Seated Press behind neck 1 x 40kg x 15 reps (As always this is the weight in plates - I do not count the bar)

(Smith machine) 1 x 50kg x 12 reps

2 x 55kg x 11 reps

Seated side lateral machine 1 x 55kg x 12 reps

3 x 60kg x 10 reps

Close grip upright cable rows 1 x 60kg x 15 reps

(To forehead level) 2 x 70kg x 12 reps

1 x 75kg x 11 reps

End of session. Not sure if I got too much out of the Jack3d for this session; I have used it on and off before and usually seen some benefit :confused1:

Deliberately didn't do much for front delts as I have now decided to train 4 days in a row and if I don't do back (to be decided) I may do some front delt and traps work on day 4. I also intend to have a heavy-ish (for me) chest session tomorrow and want to leave something in the tank front delt-wise.

Just had 2 scoops of promax and a green banana. Will have some chicken before bed and that's me done for the day


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Just back from gym and had a fairly decent shoulder session: -
> 
> Seated rear shoulder press machine 1 x 75kg x 15 reps
> 
> ...


Nice session... stay away from jack3d... got so much sh!t in it, none of it good for ya

i do those seated rear shouder presses - one of my favs x x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Nice session... stay away from jack3d... got so much sh!t in it, none of it good for ya x x


Really? mg: Never even looked on the label tbh just used it on the recommendation of a mate at the gym and decent reports on here too.

Will have to go and have a look at the label.

Cheers for the heads up anyway :beer:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Really? mg: Never even looked on the label tbh just used it on the recommendation of a mate at the gym and decent reports on here too.
> 
> Will have to go and have a look at the label.
> 
> Cheers for the heads up anyway :beer:


eeeek.... id never say that publicly on here... i know a lot of them rate it. the dimethylamylamine (check spelling) in it becomes harmful if taken in wrong doses, or mixed with other stimulants. the beta alanine is all good though 

i dont take pwo at all x x


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Quick update before gym: -
> 
> Diet has been bang on today even if I do say so myself  Have cut carbs down as necessary and plenty of protein taken in so far too.
> 
> ...


YOUR IN THE ZONE BABY...as Yaz says...." The only way is up " :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> eeeek.... id never say that publicly on here... i know a lot of them rate it. the dimethylamylamine (check spelling) in it becomes harmful if taken in wrong doses, or mixed with other stimulants. the beta alanine is all good though
> 
> i dont take pwo at all x x


You know when I said about bookmarking the sentence "I bow down to your superior knowledge" as it wouldn't likely happen again for a long time, well forget the galaxy bar and send me a large slice of humble pie instead :blush:

You take nothing pwo? Nothing at all? How long until you have something pwo and any reason/thinking behind it?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

my planned diet went out the window today/ night..... :innocent:

home made cheeseburger

200g chicken and rice

300g steak, steamed fish and veg

200gs of pinneaple and 4 kiwi fruits

full as an Egg

oh and got stood up tonight :turned:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> YOUR IN THE ZONE BABY...as Yaz says...." The only way is up " :thumb:


Yes mate I am; long may it continue :thumb: What time do you call this anyway, you've been out seeking sexual favours haven't you?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Yes mate I am; long may it continue :thumb: What time do you call this anyway, you've been out seeking sexual favours haven't you?


 :innocent: went up to my mums this afternoon, bought her food shopping and put £100 on her gas card, she was a bit broke

but shes not the type to say :nono: ate and had a wee snooze on teh couch, my bodies aching after 3 sessions on the trot,

then see my previous post...men are barstewards....well the ones I choose anyway :thumbdown:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SON OF FRANK said:


> You know when I said about bookmarking the sentence "I bow down to your superior knowledge" as it wouldn't likely happen again for a long time, well forget the galaxy bar and send me a large slice of humble pie instead :blush:
> 
> You take nothing pwo? Nothing at all? How long until you have something pwo and any reason/thinking behind it?


i guess, because im in my first year of training, i think i want to see what my body is capable of 'naturally' sooo... the only things i 'take' are vitamins (fish oils, glucosamine) and protein shakes.

i share the same thinking as flinty in the fact that stimulants will wear off after 20-30 mins, the rest of that concentration/focus during your training is YOU... so whats the real need for it? x x


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> i guess, because im in my first year of training, i think i want to see what my body is capable of 'naturally' sooo... the only things i 'take' are vitamins (fish oils, glucosamine) and protein shakes.
> 
> i share the same thinking as flinty in the fact that stimulants will wear off after 20-30 mins, the rest of that concentration/focus during your training is YOU... so whats the real need for it? x x


i used to be a huge fan of pre WO drinks....now i have strong coffee and a banana.....and another banana during my session

PWO is essential to feed the muscles and help them repair after heavy sessions


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> i guess, because im in my first year of training, i think i want to see what my body is capable of 'naturally' sooo... the only things i 'take' are vitamins (fish oils, glucosamine) and protein shakes.
> 
> i share the same thinking as flinty in the fact that stimulants will wear off after 20-30 mins, the rest of that concentration/focus during your training is YOU... so whats the real need for it? x x


I've become totally immune from Jack3d due to over use, I stopped taking PWO's a few weeks ago when they all stopped working.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Am trying to upload a pic taken tonight - thought I had cracked it but I think I fckd it up. Will hopefully get it right shortly via an edit :confused1: ''


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tommy10 said:


> i used to be a huge fan of pre WO drinks....now i have strong coffee and a banana.....and another banana during my session
> 
> PWO is essential to feed the muscles and help them repair after heavy sessions


i will have some haribo and a protein shake with everything in it straight after training... and make sure i eat properly within the hour x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I like my wine gums straight afterwards, I'm a man of simple pleasures :tongue:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Am trying to upload a pic taken tonight - thought I had cracked it but I think I fckd it up. Will hopefully get it right shortly via an edit :confused1:


i saw it pal....u look solid...i was expecting a bit more wobbly tbh but ur not...u have a good foundation :thumbup1:



RXQueenie said:


> i will have some haribo and a protein shake with everything in it straight after training... and make sure i eat properly within the hour x x


its essential Queenie....a simple whey protein will do as its fast acting.....casein protein is good b4 bed to keep feeding the muscle through the night, i used to have all kinds of supps...spent fortunes, now i only have 1 and get everything else from food.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> i saw it pal....u look solid...i was expecting a bit more wobbly tbh but ur not...u have a good foundation :thumbup1:
> 
> its essential Queenie....a simple whey protein will do as its fast acting.....casein protein is good b4 bed to keep feeding the muscle through the night, i used to have all kinds of supps...spent fortunes, now i only have 1 and get everything else from food.


Think I have managed to get it on here now. Thanks mate; in my defence you can see how tight the belt is but I think you can also see the outline of some abs - if you look REALLY closely lol. Tell you what it was fooking hard work breathing in that hard :lol:

Totally agree (say he who bought Jack3d lol) - Protein powder should be the foundation and little else needed really.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Think I have managed to get it on here now. Thanks mate; in my defence you can see how tight the belt is but I think you can also see the outline of some abs - if you look REALLY closely lol. Tell you what it was fooking hard work breathing in that hard :lol:
> 
> Totally agree (say he who bought Jack3d lol) - Protein powder should be the foundation and little else needed really.


you can see abs......ive put a new avi up...taken last night ....with my additional 11lbs on :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> i will have some haribo and a protein shake with everything in it straight after training... and make sure i eat properly within the hour x x


Hey you're doing pretty good for a novice hun  never had haribo pwo myself I must say; want some now - the milk bottles rule :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> you can see abs......ive put a new avi up...taken last night ....with my additional 11lbs on :thumb:


If you look hard enough yeah  Looking good mate, sorry to hear you got stood up btw, his loss eh?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Hey you're doing pretty good for a novice hun  never had haribo pwo myself I must say; want some now - the milk bottles rule :thumb:


 :sneaky2: :nono:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> If you look hard enough yeah  Looking good mate, sorry to hear you got stood up btw, *his loss eh? *


you know what pal....i have no words :wacko:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> you know what pal....i have no words :wacko:


?? :confused1: Am I missing something here mate? Are you agreeing with me? Sorry, think the lack of carbs are starting to take their toll 

Would a glass of red wine be so bad right now?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> ?? :confused1: Am I missing something here mate? Are you agreeing with me? Sorry, think the lack of carbs are starting to take their toll
> 
> Would a glass of red wine be so bad right now?


No words about being stood up ... Have a wee wine good Good fir the stomach


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> No words about being stood up ... Have a wee wine good Good fir the stomach


Ah right  You know what, I've decided to save it for tomorrow night, just necking a shake with a weetabix in it before bed :innocent:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Stomach looks good mate, I thought you said you were a 46in waist? You must be as broad as a fcuking oak tree


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Stomach looks good mate, I thought you said you were a 46in waist? You must be as broad as a fcuking oak tree


Yea Ben he had us believing he was a big fat lard assss ....


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Stomach looks good mate, I thought you said you were a 46in waist? You must be as broad as a fcuking oak tree


Cheers mate, no it's never been that big pal thank fck  It was 40.5 inches when I measured it a few days ago. I do carry most of my weight on my upper body though and my shoulders are pretty wide, yes, I suppose. Might try and put a pic up soon if I can. Looking good in your new avi pic mate btw :thumbup1:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Yea Ben he had us believing he was a big fat lard assss ....


Ha ha, I am overweight mate for sure, just not as fat as you thought I was that's all :tongue:

I mean, you were surprised to hear I was 6ft 3, so I reckon you thought I was about 5ft 9 and at 20 stone you must have thought I was a right fat cvnt :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Just finished updated my food for yesterday and the summary has come out like this: -

Protein - 303g

Fat - 63g

Carbs - 178g

Kcal - 2479

Think that is much better than the previous day no?

I have to say as well that I emptied the washing machine first thing this morning and went to put the clothes on the airer (stick with it there is a point to recording this monotonous task!..........)

In order to accommodate the airer I had to move my scales and, unsurprisingly, I jumped on them. They read 272.8lbs :scared: According to that I have lost exactly 6 pounds in about 3 days. WTF is that all about!!??? :confused1:

Not sure if I should be happy or disappointed? Will endeavour to find my tape measure today to see if any changes from a few days ago.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Just finished updated my food for yesterday and the summary has come out like this: -
> 
> Protein - 303g
> 
> ...


thats good fat content pal, im aiming for 80+ bulking

morning weigh ins are usually on an empty stomach?

stick to mornings if thats gonna be ur normal time then u can compare,

bet you have lost you've been getting stricter by the day, if u look back a week on your diet, its improved dramatically

:thumb:

ive had a cheat meal today, McDonalds Big mac meal and a fillet of fish plus a bar of galaxy :drool:

got gym at 330 though :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> thats good fat content pal, im aiming for 80+ bulking
> 
> morning weigh ins are usually on an empty stomach?
> 
> ...


Yeah, was on an empty stomach. I did weigh myself in the morning too the day I weighed in and posted on here - it was also 278.8; I was exactly the same later that day too :confused1: Confused.com??

Have definitely lost a bit of weight I'm pretty sure of that, just hoping it's water (i.e. no muscle) given the short time span 

Big Mac Meal, Fillet of Fish & a Galaxy  I am extremely jealous right now mate, not a massive McDonalds fan tbh, much prefer KFC, but a galaxy bar :crying:

Hope you have a good session at the gym mate :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Went to gym and trained chest at lunchtime: -

Nautilus Incline Chest Press 1 x 80kg x 15 reps

 1 x 120kg x 12 reps

1 x 140kg x 10 reps

2 x 150kg x 8 reps

Flat Bench (Smith) 1 x 80kg x 12 reps (weight of plates only as usual)

1 x 100kg x 8 reps

1 x 100kg x 7 reps

Seated Chest Press 3 x 100kg x 12, 9, 7 reps (fatigue setting in now!)

Cable Flyes 3 x 12.5kg x 15 reps (nice and slow)

End of session. Really felt it at the end. Got a call from mate to train and had no chance to prepare so nothing taken pre-workout other than a coffee having had a shake and porridge 2.5 hours earlier. Pleased with the 150kg for 8 reps on the incline though 

Got persuaded into going out for a few beers later so unless I change my mind I may struggle to achieve the desired macros today


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Solid pressing there! Have one or two, any more will affect your protein synthasis, test levels, erectile function, coordination, judgement, bladder control blah blah blah :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Solid pressing there! Have one or two, any more will affect your protein synthasis, test levels, erectile function, coordination, judgement, bladder control blah blah blah :lol:


Thanks mate. As of now I am probably not going to bother; weather is horrendous outside (it's been p1ssing down all afternoon) and I'm nice and warm sat here so the appeal is waning by the minute. Have had a shave, shower etc just in case though 

Nice effort to put me off though - But I have to say all of the above were shot by the time I reached 30 anyway :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, so in direct contrast to the previous entry I did actually fall victim to the lure of alcohol last night  Had a decent enough evening, was nice to get out and me and my mate got a fair bit of attention between us. Sadly it was mainly from fellas asking about training and steroids :cursing:

Aside from the beer, diet was pretty good again and I managed to avoid the obligatory midnight fast food binge too :innocent: Summary of yesterday comes in as follows: -

Protein - 311

Fat - 86

Carbs - 188

Kcal - 2670

Didn't achieve any meaningful cardio - it was p1ssing down pretty much all day here yesterday. I am heading to the gym about 6 and if all else fails I will go for a fast-paced walk later on.

Just a heads up too; I want this journal to be as open and honest as I can make it and there are one or two things I have not mentioned yet that I would like to. Nothing sensational but I want to give the whole picture but feel I cannot as of now due to me being "traceable" at present via my user name. I have a very good job and refuse to take a chance on that or one or two other things so my more personal thoughts have thus far been omitted.

I will therefore be looking to change my user name on here in the near future purely for my own peace of mind on this. I have reaped massive benefit from starting this journal already and intend to keep it running long term; it is important to me that I speak openly and honestly hence the change :beer:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Ok, so in direct contrast to the previous entry I did actually fall victim to the lure of alcohol last night  Had a decent enough evening, was nice to get out and me and my mate got a fair bit of attention between us. Sadly it was mainly from fellas asking about training and steroids :cursing:
> 
> Aside from the beer, diet was pretty good again and I managed to avoid the obligatory midnight fast food binge too :innocent: Summary of yesterday comes in as follows: -
> 
> ...


Are you Kaizer Sozie ?? Lolll


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Are you Kaizer Sozie ?? Lolll


Lol, no mate, most definitely not :tongue: Nothing earth-shattering like I said but it's mainly linked to AAS bud - for the record I am natural btw :innocent:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Had to change plan of action due to sporting commitments (rugby and football spectating specifically  ) so didn't make it to the gym (closes early Sunday).

However, have just done a 35 min power walk. Downloaded an app called endomondo to track distance, time, speed etc for this purpose. Looks really good; problem is it relies on GPS which I didn't realise was switched off on my phone until I had been going for 10 mins or so :cursing: By the time the GPS started to track I was getting towards halfway but I covered 1.74 miles after it had done so and I must therefore have done 2.5 miles at least so fairly happy with that.

Definitely going to gym tomorrow to hit arms, may do a few light sets for biceps this week :clap:

Diet has been good again today - I really think I have turned a corner with that. Got chicken with brocolli & cauliflower lined up for a little later


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Had to change plan of action due to sporting commitments (rugby and football spectating specifically  ) so didn't make it to the gym (closes early Sunday).
> 
> However, have just done a 35 min power walk. Downloaded an app called endomondo to track distance, time, speed etc for this purpose. Looks really good; problem is it relies on GPS which I didn't realise was switched off on my phone until I had been going for 10 mins or so :cursing: By the time the GPS started to track I was getting towards halfway but I covered 1.74 miles after it had done so and I must therefore have done 2.5 miles at least so fairly happy with that.
> 
> ...


turning in to a right Jenny Craig aint ya :lol: :rockon:

i still feel like sheeat ! got eyes like a boxer dogs baw sac h34r:

i expect the flu to be in full swing for work in the morning, managed to stick to ma diet although every mouthfulls a killer,

my latest food fixation is Kiwi Fruits ? :confused1: WTF ! had 6 today....


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> turning in to a right Jenny Craig aint ya :lol: :rockon:
> 
> i still feel like sheeat ! got eyes like a boxer dogs baw sac h34r:
> 
> ...


Lol, I'm doing a damned good impression aren't I 

Sorry to hear about the flu pal; just when you were on a roll and things going so well eh? At least if you're getting the food down ya.

6 Kiwi fruits :w00t: You're not pregnant are you? :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Lol, I'm doing a damned good impression aren't I
> 
> Sorry to hear about the flu pal; just when you were on a roll and things going so well eh? At least if you're getting the food down ya.
> 
> 6 Kiwi fruits :w00t: You're not pregnant are you? :lol:


if i am its divine intervention :lol: :lol: or rohypnol :lol: :lol:

I hope not dude....imagine the stretch marks :nono:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> if i am its divine intervention :lol: :lol: or rohypnol :lol: :lol:
> 
> I hope not dude....imagine the stretch marks :nono:


Lol, knowing you it won't be too far away (sex that is not pregnancy) 

Stretch marks are a nightmare pal; I've got loads; luckily they're on my c0ck :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Put a chicken in the oven and packed ma kit just incase the flu dissapears through the night ... Alarm set fir 6 am ... Wish me luck dude ! Lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well I got up at 530 had a strong coffee and went to the gym, back session and some abs.... Fuked now though lol sat at starbucks trying to get ma breath back  what's ur training plans today mr ?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Well I got up at 530 had a strong coffee and went to the gym, back session and some abs.... Fuked now though lol sat at starbucks trying to get ma breath back  what's ur training plans today mr ?


Well done on making it to the gym matey (as long as it doesn't c0ck up your recovery that is) 

You know what I love starbucks; one of the snags living where I do is that isn't anything like that nearby :sad:so I usually have to settle for the chilled tinnned/carton ones from Sainsburys ffs.

Am definitely hitting the gym tonight to do traps/tri's and maybe a bit of light bicep work. Feeling positive again today and looking forward to training later so all good here :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Yesterday's summary of Macros is as follows: -

Protein - 298g

Carbs - 218g

Fat - 86g

Kcal - 2792

Would have preferred carbs to be slightly lower but everything that I ate was "good" food with no treats/chocolate etc and I do believe I am looking ever so slightly leaner and I must emphasise ever so slightly here


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Good to go >>> 600g rump steak, onion, pepper, mushrooms , bean sprouts , egg noodles , garlic, pepper , spices.... All packed for tomoz .... Shoulders n hams at 630 am


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks fantastic that mate, nice one :thumbup1:

Sounds like you are getting over the flu too so all good eh?

I have half a kilo of mince that I am going to cook before bed; gonna do a chilli for tomorrow 

Is there no end to my culinary skills I hear you not saying 

There is a decent chance the tupperware might get an outing this week at this rate :scared:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Looks fantastic that mate, nice one :thumbup1:
> 
> Sounds like you are getting over the flu too so all good eh?
> 
> ...


really ?? my Hero :wub:

yea im over the flu although my left eye looks like its been gang banged 

sooo...now ur cooking at night and using tupperwear...my job here is done :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Not long back from the gym, was running slightly late and as I wanted to do a bit of bicep work I didn't do any traps work just triceps and biceps: -

Standing triceps extensions (u shaped inverted bar)

1 x 60kg x 15 reps warm up

1 x 80kg x 15 reps

1 x 90kg x 12 reps

1 x 95kg x 12 reps

Rope extensions to side

1 x 40kg x 15 reps

3 x 50kg x 12 reps

Lying dbell extensions across chest

1 x 15kg x 15 reps

3 x 17.5kg x 15 reps

Then decided to do a short & light biceps session to test forearms out: -

Nautilus biceps curl (akin to a seated incline preacher curl)

1 x 20kg (each side) x 15 reps

3 x 30kg x 12 reps

Didn't feel too bad so I decided to finish off with a couple of sets of standing curls with an Olympic bar. It went ok so I did 4 sets of 12 reps, nice and strict and slow. Put hoodie back on and filled up water bottle. Then went back and did final set of 15 reps just for good measure 

Good news is that (touch wood) forearms seem to be ok - little pain during session; have a little more now but nothing too bad 

All in all quite happy - trained 3 out of last 4 days and did cardio on the other day so going quite nicely :beer:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

^^^ good going


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> ^^^ good going


Thanks pal, feel like I am on a bit of a roll now with the training picking up, actually doing some cardio AND a much better diet. 

No doubt it's just a matter of time before fortune comes along and farts in my face again :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Consistency and determination mate! Rome wasn't built in a day and all that! If it was easy every cnut would look like a Mr.O!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Double scoop coffee, 2 bananas, Headset in ....shoulders baby !!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Consistency and determination mate! Rome wasn't built in a day and all that! If it was easy every cnut would look like a Mr.O!


Trying to achieve both of those mate and totally agree with you. Not sure I would want to look like Mr O tbh but I'm sure it would be better than my current loo - Mr Potato Head (and body)


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Double scoop coffee, 2 bananas, Headset in ....shoulders baby !!


Keep it coming matey; I am liking the competition here; you getting bigger vs me getting smaller :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Just finished putting in last nights food etc and summary is: -

Kcal 3002

Protein 291g

Carbs 201g

Fat 89g

Carbs and calories slightly higher but will look to reduce carbs to 150 today to compensate (and "cycle" them somewhat).

I (maybe mistakenly?) thought (at the time) that it had been a week since my last "official" weigh-in. I therefore jumped on the scales after I had got out of the bath this morning and weighed in at 272.8 pounds. This is exactly the same weight as I was 3 or 4 days ago when I did an inpromptu weigh-in.

Now I weighed in on the kitchen floor, as before, which is slate tiled and there is no question of the reading being faulty due to the conditions so it is either a strange coincidence or my scales are faulty :confused1: I tried again in another part of the kitchen and got exactly the same reading.

I would have gone for a third attempt but I became conscious I was stood naked near the back door (top part is clear glass) at this point and retreated out of the view of my neighbours; they are an old retired couple and I didn't want to be responsible for any heart attacks :surrender:

I am fairly certain the scales are working fine so I am cautiously assuming I have now lost 7.2lbs since I started this :beer:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Well done mate thats good going!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

1/2 a stone ALREADY !! :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Cheers fellas :beer:

Just checked back and it was on 24 Jan when I weighed in at 280lbs so I have lost 7.2lbs in 2 weeks. Really pleased with that I have to say; not getting the tape measure out until this time next week but am hoping that the majority of loss is from, well, not the arms tbh 

I will then have finished my "trial" period of 2 weeks and at that point decide upon the next steps. As of now I suspect it may well be as simple as carrying on what I am doing now **crosses fingers****


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Cheers fellas :beer:
> 
> Just checked back and it was on 24 Jan when I weighed in at 280lbs so I have lost 7.2lbs in 2 weeks. Really pleased with that I have to say; not getting the tape measure out until this time next week but am hoping that the majority of loss is from, well, not the arms tbh
> 
> I will then have finished my "trial" period of 2 weeks and at that point decide upon the next steps. As of now I suspect it may well be as simple as carrying on what I am doing now **crosses fingers****


great when u think its really only been the past week youve got the tupperwear right :laugh:

when are u going legit and changing ur username?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> great when u think its really only been the past week youve got the tupperwear right :laugh:
> 
> when are u going legit and changing ur username?


Even better when you realise I still haven't used the tupperware yet mate  I will do though soon 

Name change will be soon; haven't actually settled upon a new user name yet, hence the delay. Have one or two in mind but am not that happy with either of them. Probably over thinking it and just need to pluck one out of the air really.

I was going to base it upon my middle name and the number of women I've slept with but Nigel2 doesn't really appeal to be honest


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Even better when you realise I still haven't used the tupperware yet mate  I will do though soon
> 
> Name change will be soon; haven't actually settled upon a new user name yet, hence the delay. Have one or two in mind but am not that happy with either of them. Probably over thinking it and just need to pluck one out of the air really.
> 
> I was going to base it upon my middle name and the number of women I've slept with but Nigel2 doesn't really appeal to be honest


what about something with a manc/ spanish tone?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> what about something with a manc/ spanish tone?


Juan King? Most apt


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Haha...my brain just got that....duh..  x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Haha...my brain just got that....duh..  x


Ha ha, well it is getting late so I'll let you off, just this once mind x 

Actually, thinking about it - you've been on that naughty red wine again, haven't you? (If so, have one for me) x :tongue:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good journal buddy, keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Good journal buddy, keep up the good work :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, it is going well at the moment just hoping I can have a long injury free run up to the summer months


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Yesterday was a rest day for me. Had my daughter straight from school and spent the night with her. So proud of how she is turning out; she is polite, well-mannered, kind, caring and thoughtful. Come to think of it she's just like her dad lol 

So no training yesterday but diet was exactly as I had hoped it would be; dodged the carbs wherever possible and 3 of my meals were the chilli I had made (from scratch :w00t: ) the night before. The breakdown for yesterday has come in at: -

KCal 2448

Protein 342g

Carbs 83g

Fat 70g

Pretty pleased with that and am looking to have another low carb day today :innocent:

Definitely will be back at the gym tonight; bit of soreness in the old biceps after waking them back up the other day and similar with the forearms but there is a definite improvement so definitely heading in the right direction :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Yesterday was a rest day for me. Had my daughter straight from school and spent the night with her. So proud of how she is turning out; she is polite, well-mannered, kind, caring and thoughtful. Come to think of it she's just like her dad lol
> 
> So no training yesterday but diet was exactly as I had hoped it would be; dodged the carbs wherever possible and 3 of my meals were the chilli I had made (from scratch :w00t: ) the night before. The breakdown for yesterday has come in at: -
> 
> ...


dude ur cabs were 200+ on monday to 83 yesterday :clap:

dont be going all posh spice on us... :lol:

I tried deep declines with a 20kg plate yesterday, put a decline bench on a step, lower, plate behind head, crucnch back up,

OUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> dude ur cabs were 200+ on monday to 83 yesterday :clap:
> 
> dont be going all posh spice on us... :lol:
> 
> ...


Yeah I made a conscious effort to cut them right down yesterday and hoping to achieve under 100g today too.

Don't worry the only similarity I will ever have with Posh Spice is that neither of us can sing for toffee 

Sh1t, sorry to hear that; how are you now?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I've been sat here since 8 with a killer headache and my left eyes half shut.... Had 2 tabs to try and clear it but nothing... Plus ma bodies crying for some rest, trained 5 out of 7 days ... I've cooked a big pot of spicy meatballs for today , 750g of lean mince....


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> I've been sat here since 8 with a killer headache and my left eyes half shut.... Had 2 tabs to try and clear it but nothing... Plus ma bodies crying for some rest, trained 5 out of 7 days ... I've cooked a big pot of spicy meatballs for today , 750g of lean mince....


Really sorry to hear that dude. As per the "I'm straight" thread I understand you have been on to the doctor just now. I hope you can get it sorted as quickly as possible and get back to 100%. A rest day or two will probably do you good, yeah, 5 out of 7 is a heavy gig, especially when you were feeling like you had a bit of flu etc for some of that time 

I had about 700g of mince yesterday in the chilli I made, gave some to my daughter for tea and she said it's the nicest one she'd ever tasted, which was good to hear. She doesn't eat it very often in fairness :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Had a distinctly average day today (diet excepted) :sad:

Work was sh1te, spent most of the day chasing my tail achieving nothing which was not good as I now have loads to do tomorrow.

Broadband connection has been cr4p ever since it has been up and running and it has got worse and even slower recently; went off again tonight so spent half tonight on the phone to sky trying to get them to rectify it :cursing: End result is a BT engineer is having to come out (for the 6th time in last 3 months ffs).

Had a call out of the blue from a loss adjuster about an insurance claim I made months ago; have agreed to meet him Friday afternoon but not expecting it to go well at all; from the basis of what we discussed I will be lucky to get 2k when I am out of pocket by at least £11k :cursing: :cursing:

And to top it off my place in The Canaries had a downstairs flood in August/September last year. I thought I was insured but apparently I am not as it was not me at the property at the time of the incident. I am also not covered for the 750 Euros I had to shell out in November for repairs to the pool.

Insurance - why bother :confused1:

I have had better days............................................................


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

At least I made it to the gym tonight for my fourth weights session in the last 6 days (which is good for me recently!).

Given the way the day had gone, I decided it would be a bad idea to risk a back workout as I would probably be in traction by midnight :lol:

I therefore trained chest and it went like dis: -

Flat Smith Machine Bench (Plate weights only)

1 x 60kg x 15 reps

1 x 90kg x 12 reps

1 x 100kg x 11 reps

1 x 110kg x 7 reps

1 x 115kg x 6 reps

1 x 50kg x 20 reps to finish

Flat Bench Dumbell Flyes

4 x 15 reps @ 20kg dumbells

It was frustrating to have to use a weight that was, in reality, too light but I am loathe to rush things forearm-wise so happy to rep slow and deliberate for high reps.

Ended session at this point (as intended - just flat bench work) and picked up a large chicken shish kebab on the way home which I have just devoured. Still hungry and still a bit p1ssed off but I am determined not to make the 5 mins journey to the KFC drive thru I am currently craving :no:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nightmare dude ! But u still trained , easy option would have Been to stay home annoyed and binged !


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Nightmare dude ! But u still trained , easy option would have Been to stay home annoyed and binged !


Yes, it was tbh. Of course, in the grand scheme of things the broadband is not the end of the world, more frustrating/annoying than anything but it's the time spent on the phone (mainly in a queue), waiting in for BT engineers that wears a little thin after 3 months tbh.

It's really the financial side of things that p1sses me off. I know I am only gonna get a fraction of the money I have had to shell out back and if I am honest, the money would be very handy right now. I have paid landlords insurance for 9 years without a claim and then when I do make on I find it is decimated by the small print in the policy :cursing:

What's just as bad is that it serves to remind me "what might have been" had I made some better choices years ago. I'll leave it there as I don't want to dwell on it and I should emphasise that I am hardly struggling overall but sometimes, just sometimes, I can't help thinking what might have been.................not alone in that I am sure  I am human after all, just about 

Anway, fast forward to the present and the positives are that I didn't go for a KFC, I did still go to the gym and I am feeling good this morning. Hey, it's only money at the end of the day :tongue:

And you know what, I am still on track for what I set out to achieve for myself in 2012 and I will get there this time, I know it, so that's something positive to dwell on right now.

Oh and if all else fails I do still have my charm and good looks to fall back on :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

As mentioned, amidst the carnage of what was yesterday I am pleased to say my diet was still good throughout. The macros were: -

Kcal 3354 (!)

Protein 318g

Carbs 124g

Fat 96g

Clearly there's no danger of me starving anytime soon 

Aimimg for lower calories today as I want to try and keep my metabolism guessing a little. Am happy at this stage to keep the calories at the level I have been generally; the diet has been doing the trick so far and I will see again next week if that is still the case. If not, obviously I will need to change something


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Went to gym again last night and decided to try a back session, didn't use max weight but concentrated on the movement itself at a nice steady pace. I also did a bit of traps work: -

Seated Vertical Row Machine

1 x 50kg x 15 reps

1 x 75kg x 15 reps

1 x 95kg x 14 reps

1 x 105kg x 12 reps

Seated Close Grip Pulldown

1 x 50kg x 15 reps

1 x 70kg x 12 reps

1 x 80kg x 12 reps

1 x 95kg x 10 reps

Wide Grip Pulldowns

1 x 60kg x 15 reps

1 x 75kg x 15 reps

2 x 95kg x 12 reps

Smith Machine Shrugs

1 x 70kg x 20 reps

4 x 100kg x 15 reps

Close Grip Upright Rows

4 x 50kg x 15 reps

End of session. Managed to complete the session pain-free so more than happy with that 

Diet remained clean again yesterday, too, so all things considered a very good day for me yesterday :beer:

Macros as follows: -

Kcal 2842

Protein 349g

Carbs 90g

Fat 81g

Meeting the loss adjuster at 3pm which should be interesting..........................................................


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

hello....finally got myself in here...will read through the entire journal once i get some sleep...but will be subbed...your another one who builds up to maximum weight on their reps...im guessing from your macros breakdown, your carb sensitive???


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

barsnack said:


> hello....finally got myself in here...will read through the entire journal once i get some sleep...but will be subbed...your another one who builds up to maximum weight on their reps...im guessing from your macros breakdown, your carb sensitive???


Hi mate; about feckin time too 

Be good to have your all-encompassing, expansive, well-rounded, scientifically-proven, world class expertise in here to help. I'm talking about p1ss taking of course here :lol:

Yes I usually do start off a bit lighter and "build up" to maximum weight; seems to work ok but I am probably due to try something new tbh. For now though just concentrating on getting a run of 2/3 months training in taking it from there.

I have lowered the carbs significantly but only for the last 10 days or so; quite simply trying to get the weight down bud :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

What happened with the loss adjuster ?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> What happened with the loss adjuster ?


Basically I got raped mate. Claim reduced to £275 sadly. Am therefore having a cheat night with chinese, wine & a big tub of Haaagen Das ice cream. To top it off my laptop bust this afternoon and I need a new one.

Hoping to get a half decent one in the sales. My budget is about erm...............£275 lol


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

So, yesterdsy turned out to be a rest day and a cheat day rolled into one 

Macros as a result came in at: -

Kcal 3153

Fat 96g

Carbs 236g

Protein 233g

It is what it is, a day when the diet went out of the window (after 4pm anyway :lol: ) and it is reflected accordingly. As long as it doesn't turn into a succession of them I am comfortable with it 

As far as today goes, not done a lot and not eaten a lot but am going to put that right between now and midnight. Not training either but hoping to make it to the gym tomorrow. If not will get some cardio in as a minimum :thumb:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

what cheat meals you end up having...by lowering the carbs, how much does this affect your training?, ive been really moody and felt more tired after a session once ive lowered carbs down


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

barsnack said:


> what cheat meals you end up having...by lowering the carbs, how much does this affect your training?, ive been really moody and felt more tired after a session once ive lowered carbs down


My treats were as follows (in precise chronological order  ) : -

Prawn Toast

Crispy Chilli Beef

Lemon Chicken

1 x bottle red wine

1 x large bag Galaxy Counters

Thought I showed admirable will power though as I didn't have any rice :lol:

I have to say that I have not yet noriced any problems with lowering the carbs at all. Yes I was in a bit of a grump yesterday but that was more to do with the fact I am officially 11k worse off than I was the day before 

Actually, that's a lie; it's £10725 worse off to be precise :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks like someone else had a good night last night.. :thumb: a bottle of red wine! well i never....well i did actually lol...and im loving the total willpower of not eating the rice...a also showed awesome willpower and managed to avoid the elephants ear that was a nan bread with cheese....wtf?

Back on the wagon tomorrow eh hun?

Enjoy...the rest of your weekend.xx


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Looks like someone else had a good night last night.. :thumb: a bottle of red wine! well i never....well i did actually lol...and im loving the total willpower of not eating the rice...a also showed awesome willpower and managed to avoid the elephants ear that was a nan bread with cheese....wtf?
> 
> Back on the wagon tomorrow eh hun?
> 
> Enjoy...the rest of your weekend.xx


You mean a bad night no? :tongue: Nice to have a bit of a blowout though eh hun? Have to say the crispy chilli beef was particularly braw :whistling:

Yes I thought I displayed admirable willpower too  You certainly did, although naan with cheese!!?? :confused1: Don't serve that round here so must be a local delicacy. It has to be keema naan for me (erm, when I used to eat it that is!) but must be an African elephants ear or I won't eat it :lol:

Yes, no more alcohol for me for, well, not sure but need to get back on track to keep making progress.

Thanks hun, I will, got my daughter with me so can't go wrong 

Hope your hangover has gone away by now :surrender: xx


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Basically I got raped mate. Claim reduced to £275 sadly. Am therefore having a cheat night with chinese, wine & a big tub of Haaagen Das ice cream. To top it off my laptop bust this afternoon and I need a new one.
> 
> Hoping to get a half decent one in the sales. My budget is about erm...............£275 lol


I've just a full tub of ice cream !!! Black cherry brownie ....mmmmm


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> I've just a full tub of ice cream !!! Black cherry brownie ....mmmmm


Hey, mines still in the freezer actually; went for a large bag of Galaxy counters instead. These difficult choices we have in life eh?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Hey, mines still in the freezer actually; went for a large bag of Galaxy counters instead. These difficult choices we have in life eh?


That's 2 bags in 2 nights porky


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> That's 2 bags in 2 nights porky


Lol, it isn't mate I can assure you. Just the Friday night I had a bit of a binge. Back on track yesterday I am pleased to report.

Am heading to gym shortly so will update further later. Hope your training is back on track now mate?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, quick update; yesterday's diet as as follows: -

Kcal 2679

Fat 131g

Carbs 55g

Protein 331g

So, really pleased to be back on track and very happy with the level of carbs. Fat is higher due to 2 large blocks of extra mature cheddar I had, which I don't eat very often. Have continued in the same vane today I am pleased to say


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

what you using to calculate the macros, what did you stick the cheese on, hate the stuff


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Been an absolute age since i had a lovely block of cheese, dont eat it just because of the fat content...but used to love eating a nice smelly gorgonzola almost running out of the paper it was wrapped in.....oooh lovely... although...cant beat nice mature cheddar on toast all grilled and bubbly..mmm..i think i may be hungry..:laugh:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

barsnack said:


> what you using to calculate the macros, what did you stick the cheese on, hate the stuff


I'm using an android app called myfitnesspal. It seems to be pretty good in fairness. Had the cheese on it's own mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Been an absolute age since i had a lovely block of cheese, dont eat it just because of the fat content...but used to love eating a nice smelly gorgonzola almost running out of the paper it was wrapped in.....oooh lovely... although...cant beat nice mature cheddar on toast all grilled and bubbly..mmm..i think i may be hungry..:laugh:


You know what, I only bought it because it was BOGOF on Friday in Sainsburys. Saw the offer and thought hmm...... not had that in ages.

You got me started now, mature cheddar on toast; very nice indeed :drool:

Have to confess I can't ever remember having gorgonzola, sure I must have but don't recall.

Anyway, must dash I need to put the grill on all of a sudden


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Lol, it isn't mate I can assure you. Just the Friday night I had a bit of a binge. Back on track yesterday I am pleased to report.
> 
> Am heading to gym shortly so will update further later. Hope your training is back on track now mate?


Yea I trained monday , tuesday and Friday to Sunday ...rest today , meeting a m8 for lunch in a bit ...


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Yea I trained monday , tuesday and Friday to Sunday ...rest today , meeting a m8 for lunch in a bit ...


Training going nicely at the minute eh pal? How you doing weight-wise?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

To tidy up yesterday:

Didn't make it to the gym; was supposed to be going to a different gym for a change with a mate but he no-showed; he is not the best time-keeper so I initially assumed he was late. By the time I realised he wasn't coming I had to continue with other stuff I needed to do so didn't go. So I ended up having 3 days off in a row :sad:

Diet was also a bit of a struggle as I was out for a fair part of the day and had no tupperware with me (Sorry Tommy :scared: )

I also took my daughter to KFC as a treat and am afraid my willpower was not all it might have been :blush: I had a Milky Bar Krushem and a chicken fillet, although I was given a "snackbox" which actually contained a chicken filler AND a portion of chips; I did in fairness bin the chips without touching them 

The macros came in at: -

Kcal 2892

Fat 112g

Carbs 208g

Protein 236g

So basically a poor weekend in terms of diet and training. The best I can do is be positive and get back on track today, which I have. Staying positive, I have been a lot better overall since starting my journal. My daughter actually said to me this morning that I looked "skinny" which I hope means I am looking a bit leaner, not that I am sporting a physique a la Peter Crouch :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Made it to the gym tonight and decided to train just biceps; my thinking being the forearm problems surface when I do either back or biceps. I try to avoid training them simultaneously as a result and I am able to train for the 6 of the next 7 nights so I therefore am starting with biceps and finishing with back to keep as much time between them as I can. So, just biceps tonight, as follows: -

Nautilus Single Arm Biceps Curls

1 x 20kg x 14 reps

1 x 30kg x 12 reps

1 x 40kg x 10 reps

1 x 45kg x 8 reps

Cable biceps curls (close grip done on haunches)

1 x 40kg x 15 reps

1 x 45kg x 12 repa

1 x 50kg x 10 reps

1 x 55kg x 9 reps

Finished off with a superset of barbell curls using an Olympic bar only followed immediately by rope hammer curls (30kg)

1 x 15 reps then 1 x 12 reps

1 x 15 reps then 1 x 12 reps

1 x 20 reps then 1 x 10 reps (had a rest after 2nd set due to talking :blush: )

End of session, felt good and had a very good pump by the end. Gonna get them 20 inch guns this year baby :gun_bandana:

Hopefully


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Kids are honest so u must be doing good buddy ... Weight wise I don't feel I've gained ... Not been on the scales for a few days


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, so yesterdays macros came in at: -

Kcal 2440

Fat 52g

Carbs 153g

Protein 345g

Wasn't 100% sure if I was due to weigh in today or tomorrow (it is today btw) but jumped on the scales this morning just in case. Drum roll please 

I weighed in at 270.8 so a loss of 2lbs from this time last week. Happy with that as I am now 9.2lbs lighter than I was about 3 weeks ago. Will have to get my tape measure out tonight and see exactly where I am in terms of measurements to see if there is much change and, if so, where :scared:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Good going buddy


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Good going buddy


Cheers pal, certainly heading in the right direction. I did originally have a target of getting down to 18 stone and tbh it seemed a long way away 3 weeks ago but I'm a third of the way there already :beer:

Think I am going to go over to Fuerte in about 5/6 weeks so I need to crack on with it and definitely want to be close to 18.5 by then if I can. Really feel like I need a break (from work) and need to chill & relax for a few days


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Cheers pal, certainly heading in the right direction. I did originally have a target of getting down to 18 stone and tbh it seemed a long way away 3 weeks ago but I'm a third of the way there already :beer:
> 
> Think I am going to go over to Fuerte in about 5/6 weeks so I need to crack on with it and definitely want to be close to 18.5 by then if I can. Really feel like I need a break (from work) and need to chill & relax for a few days


when u goin? i need a holiday ..im off last week of feb and 1st week of march.....i also need somewhere to live !!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> when u goin? i need a holiday ..im off last week of feb and 1st week of march.....i also need somewhere to live !!


The clue is in the statement "I am going over to *Fuerte* pal  Specsavers have a sale on at the moment too I understand :lol:

Jokes aside, I haven't made any concrete plans but it will need to be a week where I haven't got my daughter on the weekend and also have to fit in with work. Would be over there now if I could have got the time off but no chance at moment :cursing:

Hope you can get accommodation sorted; no chance of staying where you are now?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> The clue is in the statement "I am going over to *Fuerte* pal  Specsavers have a sale on at the moment too I understand :lol:
> 
> Jokes aside, I haven't made any concrete plans but it will need to be a week where I haven't got my daughter on the weekend and also have to fit in with work. Would be over there now if I could have got the time off but no chance at moment :cursing:
> 
> Hope you can get accommodation sorted; no chance of staying where you are now?


Silly me lol  just making this , chicken breasts , onion, mushrooms, egg noodles , pack of oyster sauce .... Healthy !


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

DUDE !!! Just weighed Myself ... I'm 93.9 kg was 87.9 on jan 5th !! That's 6kg / 1st up !!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> DUDE !!! Just weighed Myself ... I'm 93.9 kg was 87.9 on jan 5th !! That's 6kg / 1st up !!


Bloody hell mate that's awesome progress; well done :thumb: You must be well pleased with that?

Oh and I have no idea how to reply to your picture comment but yes I do have a face. It's an ugly one but a face nonetheless


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Bloody hell mate that's awesome progress; well done :thumb: You must be well pleased with that?
> 
> Oh and I have no idea how to reply to your picture comment but yes I do have a face. It's an ugly one but a face nonetheless


You look different to what I thought... Ps do u ever change !! Loll


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> You look different to what I thought... Ps do u ever change !! Loll


Not sure if I should ask but what were you expecting and what was different? :crying:

Lol, I know, I did realise I had the same t-shirt on from my avi pic. Jeans are different but same shade - much prefer that colour to light coloured ones :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Not sure if I should ask but what were you expecting and what was different? :crying:
> 
> Lol, I know, I did realise I had the same t-shirt on from my avi pic. Jeans are different but same shade - much prefer that colour to light coloured ones :thumb:


Lol dark jeans are more slimming maybe ?  ... Just thought u would have black hair ....


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Lol dark jeans are more slimming maybe ?  ... Just thought u would have black hair ....


lol, that's why I like them  No pal I am a blondie, well nearly lol, blue eyes too, I was quite a hunk at one time...............................

according to my mum :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> lol, that's why I like them  No pal I am a blondie, well nearly lol, blue eyes too, I was quite a hunk at one time...............................
> 
> *Sounds like me * :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey nice one mate; am pleased for ya :thumb: You not out tonight? I am heading to the gym in a few mins - it's singles night :lol:

Just had a very nice piece of Sainsburys Taste the Difference Sirloin steak - twas very very good :drool:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Hey nice one mate; am pleased for ya :thumb: You not out tonight? I am heading to the gym in a few mins - it's singles night :lol:
> 
> Just had a very nice piece of Sainsburys Taste the Difference Sirloin steak - twas very very good :drool:


snap! just had a 340g sirloin and mash...was lush :rockon:

cooked 2 so the other one and spare mash is in TUPPERWEAR for tomoz :laugh:

have a good sheshhhhhh pal


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Just had the tape measure out and there have been losses all round :scared:

Right Arm - 19.2 (-0.2)

Left Arm - 19.0 (-0.2)

Chest - 51 (-1.5)

Waist - 39.25 (-1.25)

Quads - unchanged

Calfs - unchanged

No bodybuilder is happy to lose any size off his arms and I am no exception but I have to accept this will happen and will continue to do so whilst I am dropping weight.

At least the waist has come in as well :thumb:

Have also taken some pics on my phone but not sure if they are any good; will have a proper look when I get back from the gym. Off to train chest or shoulders shortly,

Its valentine's night so I expect it will be quiet


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Just had the tape measure out and there have been losses all round :scared:
> 
> Right Arm - 19.2 (-0.2)
> 
> ...


as u say loss all over is bound to happen, just keep ur eye on the prize, 18st and 34 waist.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> snap! just had a 340g sirloin and mash...was lush :rockon:
> 
> cooked 2 so the other one and spare mash is in TUPPERWEAR for tomoz :laugh:
> 
> have a good sheshhhhhh pal


TUPPERWEAR :w00t: I have some of that.....................................in the back of my cupboard 

No mash for me pal, just carrots and brocolli :thumbup1:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Just back from gym having trained chest. Went like dis: -

Nautilus seated incline

1 x 100kg x 15

1 x 140kg x 12

1x 160kg x 7

1 x 160kg x 7

Seated Flat Chest Press

1 x 75kg x 15

2 x 100kg x 12

Then a superset of pec dec and cable flyes

Pec dec 4 x 60kg x 12 immediately followed by

Cable flyes 4 x 12.5kg x 12

That was it, end of session, pleased with the 160kg x 7 for 2 sets, probably somewhere near to a PB from memory.

Am off work tomorrow and have decided I am going to get up have a coffee and then go for a 30/40 min powerwalk :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

That's some heavy lifting ! Well done ! Im back at work tomoz , all packed for 630 departure lol


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> That's some heavy lifting ! Well done ! Im back at work tomoz , all packed for 630 departure lol


Cheers pal, no gym for me tomorrow but will be doing cardio first thing in the morning for probably the first time in a long time.

Having said that, does sex first thing count as cardio? If so its only been..........................actually it's still a long time :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

As intended, did a powerwalk on an empty stomach this morning. According to the Endomondo Android App the details were: -

Distance 2.29 miles

Duration 32.22 mins

Avg. Speed 4.25mph

Avg. Pace 14.06 min/mile

Calories 238kcal.

Didn't enjoy first half as it was directly into a bitterly cold headwind. Coming back was a piece of p1ss though by comparison. Have no idea if the pace is good or not but I was going at a fair pace I thought; Don't expect to be making the Olympic squad at this point though :lol:

Yesterdays macros came in at: -

Kcal 3222

Fat 143g

Carbs 150g

Protein 327g

Higher fats is again down to the Cathedral City Extra Mature Cheddar; I am into the second block now and have to say it is very very good :wub:

Off for a bath now, may try to get a couple more pics (of me not the bath  ) today; the ones I took last night were not very good; I blame the lighting :blush:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Dude last week ur fats were under 100... What's happening ??? Took a back shot last night


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Looking good in the pic matey :thumbup1:

The extra fat is largely bcos I have been eating cheese this last few days bud, Apart from that it's pretty much the same. Apart from that my fat intake is mostly by way of salmon, nuts, evoo and suchlike.

Oh and there was a bit of KFC in there last Sunday


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

This is the mini oven I cook with , all meats and fish , their £40... Putting this 600g chicken breast joint in for 60 mins ... Will put 2 salmon fillets in for 20 mins as well , tomorrow's meals done


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice pics  Might have to delete the last one on the right though; reminds me too much of my ex :lol:

Tommy, if you don't mind me asking, what "assistance" are you running at the moment - pm me if you prefer


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Nice pics  Might have to delete the last one on the right though; reminds me too much of my ex :lol:
> 
> Tommy, if you don't mind me asking, what "assistance" are you running at the moment - pm me if you prefer


None dude ... Just upped the cals by 1000 per day


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> None dude ... Just upped the cals by 1000 per day


That's the biggest lie in this journal since I claimed I was natural a few pages back :lol:

Good luck with the date tonight dude :devil2:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

..... He's gonna be an hour late, do I sac it or stay ? Tbh I wanna see how big he looks he's 96kg and 5'10... Lollll


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> That's the biggest lie in this journal since I claimed I was natural a few pages back :lol:
> 
> Good luck with the date tonight dude :devil2:


you're not natty... would never have guessed u big lump, just though you were big boned or somfing! :lol:

Tommy, good luck on the date mate. The dude's name isn't Toby1 by any chance :laugh:....what the f*ck happened there anyways?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok so just the fasted am cardio yesterday. Macros were as follows: -

Kcal 2703

Fat 148g

Carbs 136g

Protein 217g

Clearly not the best day nutritionally. As mentioned the high fat is due to mature cheddar cheese; I have bitten the bullet on this and finished it off yesterday. Enjoyed it very much but won't be buying any more for a while so fats should be much lower from now own. Lowest protein consumption for some time but it's only a minor blip and I am back on track today 

Off to gym in a couple of hours so will update later this evening :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> ..... He's gonna be an hour late, do I sac it or stay ? Tbh I wanna see how big he looks he's 96kg and 5'10... Lollll


Stay - he could be Mr Right matey  You haven't seen him before, ooo...er a blind date h34r: Are you both wearing a red carnation or something :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Stay - he could be Mr Right matey  You haven't seen him before, ooo...er a blind date h34r: Are you both wearing a red carnation or something :whistling:


Lol it's no a blindly  he looks like a soldier ..


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

irishdude said:


> you're not natty... would never have guessed u big lump, just though you were big boned or somfing! :lol:
> 
> Tommy, good luck on the date mate. The dude's name isn't Toby1 by any chance :laugh:....what the f*ck happened there anyways?


This reminds me; I really do need to push that change of username through asap 

All I have done to this point in time is dabbled in TRT mate; the motive being not primarily to build muscle as it was obvious to me a few months ago that my test levels were really low.

The dabbling may be changing shortly though :scared:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

irishdude said:


> you're not natty... would never have guessed u big lump, just though you were big boned or somfing! :lol:
> 
> Tommy, good luck on the date mate. The dude's name isn't Toby1 by any chance :laugh:....what the f*ck happened there anyways?


Dude don't curse me ... Lolll


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

148 !!!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> 148 !!!


 :confused1: :confused1:

WTF is that? It must be: -

1) Your blood pressure

2) Your IQ

3) The number of men you have slept with

4) The length of your pen1s (in millimeters)

:lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

when we goinna see some proper photos, to see how trainings coming on, even mine had some


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

barsnack said:


> when we goinna see some proper photos, to see how trainings coming on, even mine had some


They are in the pipeline mate; I took some the other night but my bathroom is black tiles so the lighting is a particular problem. If not before I will do some this weekend for sure :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> WTF is that? It must be: -
> 
> ...


148 = mature cheddar :gun_bandana:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> 148 = mature cheddar :gun_bandana:


Lol, of course, well it's all gone now so fat intake will be halved now I reckon :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Lol, of course, well it's all gone now so fat intake will be halfed now I reckon :thumb:


better be b.astardo....or im sending Mr T down there in his tank :2guns:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tonight's gym session was shoulders. Did a warm up set on seated rear press and it was clear there was some stiffness/discomfort in my left shoulder, probably from doing the 160kg on chest the other night. Anyway I ploughed on, possibly with slightly less weight than I could have used but managed to bag a decent-ish session: -

Seated Rear Shoulder Press (Machine)

1 x 60kg x 8 reps

2 x 75kg x 12 reps

2 x 95kg x 10 reps

Smith Machine Seated Front Press

1 x 60kg x 12 reps

1 x 80kg x 7 reps (bit painful)

2 x 70kg x 9 reps

Front Cable Raises

3 x 17.5kg x 12 reps

Seated Side Lateral Machine

3 x 55kg x 12 reps

End of session.

Diet right back on track today and fat intake currently sat at 79g with carbs of 97g and protein of 306g :thumb: Not quite finished eating for today just yet though


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice shoulders sesh hun, and diet doing great today...keep up the great efforts....as only u know how..x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> better be b.astardo....or im sending Mr T down there in his tank :2guns:


You know him?? Actually knowing you you've probably sh4gged him :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Nice shoulders sesh hun, and diet doing great today...keep up the great efforts....as only u know how..x


Aw cheers hun :beer: Given the way you train (i.e. like a woman possessed) that means a lot  x


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> You know him?? Actually knowing you you've probably sh4gged him :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> View attachment 75583


Clearly that's a yes


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Just a quick fly by update on the diet front. Managed to stay out of the fridge after 11pm so my macros for yesterday did come in at: -

Kcal 2371

Fat 79g

Carbs 97g

Protein 306g

So a much better day and no doubt you will be pleased with the reduced fat intake eh Tommy? 

I have even vowed to start bringing tupperware into work next week; whatever next!? :w00t:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Just a quick fly by update on the diet front. Managed to stay out of the fridge after 11pm so my macros for yesterday did come in at: -
> 
> Kcal 2371
> 
> ...


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Spot on mate, it is the way forward. Just had peppered salmon and chicken for lunch - enjoyed it too :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Right, about time I updated this I think. Starting with last friday (18th). Went to gym and trained triceps and traps as follows: -

Machine Shrugs

1 x 80kg x 15

3 x 90kg x 15

After each set I also did a set of 20 rep shrugs holding a 20kg plate in each hand

Close grip upright rows

4 x 65kg

Close Grip Bench Press

1 x 60kg x 15

2 x 80kg x 12

2 x 90kg x 8

Cable Pushdowns

1 x 75kg x 20

3 x 95kg x 15

Rope Extensions

1 x 45kg x 15

3 x 55kg x 12

Was really pleased and felt strong. Diet was also good and macros came in at: -

Kcal 2983

Fat 91g

Carbs 155g

Protein 377g (Ate a lot of chicken and had steak too)

However, just when things were going well.........................................


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Saturday and Sunday were a disaster pretty much, certainly food wise, and a planned rest day on Saturday turned into a rest weekend with red wine, Indian food and ice cream thrown in. Macros were as follows:-

Saturday Sunday

Kcal 3364 3155

Fat 111g 169g

Carbs 270g 145g

Protein 282g 256g

So, bit of a disaster really 

At least I can confirm that I am back on track today; no gym as I have my daughter but will be going tomorrow. I have to :crying:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ur allowed it now and again pal, I had this last night


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Ur allowed it now and again pal, I had this last night
> View attachment 75895


Cheers for posting that fatty; I feel much better now :lol:

Hey mate you should feel proud today - I actually cooked some chicken last night and as of now I have 3 breast fillets in the office fridge in my TUPPERWARE :bounce:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Just realised I think I should have stepped on the scales this morning - well I didn't although I have no doubt there will be no weight loss going on, more likely a gain mg: but I will weigh myself first thing tomorrow and report back in here.

On a slightly brighter note, my diet was significantly better yesterday; macros came in at: -

Kcal 2402

Fat 81g

Carbs 108g

Protein 301g

So much better than the previous 2 days :thumb:

The bad news is that it is, of course, pancake day today (Shrove Tuesday if you're posh  ) and I have my daughter tonight so I have promised her pancakes a plenty.

It would be rude not to join in surely :rolleye:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

LOL glad you have joined the tupperware fraternity mate......use those tuppers with pride! :lol:

Just realised this morning as well mate that it's Shrove Tuesday...definitely join in mate, pancakes and peanut butter....very f*cking dirty but crammed with protein and good fats. it's good to be bad sometimes! :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just Jon said:


> Cheers for posting that fatty; I feel much better now :lol:
> 
> Hey mate you should feel proud today - I actually cooked some chicken last night and as of now I have 3 breast fillets in the office fridge in my TUPPERWARE :bounce:


U Know it makes sense


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

irishdude said:


> LOL glad you have joined the tupperware fraternity mate......use those tuppers with pride! :lol:
> 
> Just realised this morning as well mate that it's Shrove Tuesday...definitely join in mate, pancakes and peanut butter....very f*cking dirty but crammed with protein and good fats. it's good to be bad sometimes! :thumb:


Yes mate I have finally bitten the bullet and made the extra effort; now it's just a question of doing it regularly so it becomes second nature.

Yep, got pancake mix, lemon, sugar, nutella, honey, chocolate sauce at lunchtime so it's gonna get messy later, am thinking I might not go too far though and maybe draw the line at 6-8 pancakes. Would hate to be put off my evening meal :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> U Know it makes sense


It does mate you're right :thumb:

How's things mate, you ok?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just Jon said:


> It does mate you're right :thumb:
> 
> How's things mate, you ok?


Yea all good pal working and training away ... I'm off next week so looking forward to that, my flat mates have gone away this morning for a week so got the place to myself


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Yea all good pal working and training away ... I'm off next week so looking forward to that, my flat mates have gone away this morning for a week so got the place to myself


Nice one; when's the party then


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Tonight and tomorrows menus ... Spicey meatballs with half a jar of madras sauce , pork loin cooked and sliced then sautéed in sweet n sour spicey sauce ... Added egg noodles


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Just Jon said:


> Yes mate I have finally bitten the bullet and made the extra effort; now it's just a question of doing it regularly so it becomes second nature.
> 
> Yep, got pancake mix, lemon, sugar, nutella, honey, chocolate sauce at lunchtime so it's gonna get messy later, am thinking I might not go too far though and maybe draw the line at 6-8 pancakes. Would hate to be put off my evening meal :lol:


 :thumb :Sounds great!! easy on the chocolate sauce and nutella tho!!....enjoy x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Tonight and tomorrows menus ... Spicey meatballs with half a jar of madras sauce , pork loin cooked and sliced then sautéed in sweet n sour spicey sauce ... Added egg noodles
> View attachment 75932


Looks good that mate. You know what, you'll make someone a lovely wife :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Sounds great!! easy on the chocolate sauce and nutella tho!!....enjoy x


Thanks hun. Well I managed to avoid both!! Believe it or not I only had lemon juice and sugar on mine...................................

to start with, however after the first 4 I succumbed to temptation and had one/both on the next 2.................................

Oh and the seventh, but the last one was plain in fairness


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, so I jumped on the scales this morning to find I have put 1lb on since last week 

Will get the tape measure out tonight to see what/if any changes there might have been. Can't complain about the weight though as I went off the rails a bit at the weekend and also fully indulged in pancakes last night - I had 8 in total. In mitigation I did kind of plan for this and apart from the pancakes all I ate was chicken (lots) cottage cheese, pork and an apple (had a shake pwo too) so the macros came in at: -

Kcal 2250

Fat 38g

Carbs 160g

Protein 312g

This is based upon 1 pancake being 1oz; not certain on this although they were not massive and not that thick. Won't be a million miles out I wouldn't think.

I did also manage to get to the gym last night and did a combination of Back/biceps: -

Seated Vertical Row Machine

1 x 75kg x 15

3 x 105kg x 12

Wide Grip Pulldown to Chest

1 x 65kg x 12

3 x 95kg x 9

Seated Medium Grip Pulldown (ungerhand grip)

3 x 65kg x 10

Seated Nautilus Curls

1 x 20kg x 15

1 x 30kg x 12

2 x 40kg x 9

Cable Concentration Curls

3 x 30kg x 12

Finished off with a final drop set of 25kg, 12.5kg, 7.5kg to complete failure

Had to end there due to picking daughter up from youth club at 8 but felt like a reasonable session although nothing special.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just Jon said:


> Looks good that mate. You know what, you'll make someone a lovely wife :lol:


Well I ate the whole pan of pork last night in one go !! Oink !! Then ate the 700g pot of meatballs at work today ... My appetites through the roof at the mo, trained at 630 this morning and worked til 7 tonight ... I'm knackered ....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Was still knacked when I got up at 530 this morning ! Only did 40 mins in the gym ... Sat at Starbucks chillin before work ...


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Well I ate the whole pan of pork last night in one go !! Oink !! Then ate the 700g pot of meatballs at work today ... My appetites through the roof at the mo, trained at 630 this morning and worked til 7 tonight ... I'm knackered ....


Lol, sounds like exactly the type of thing I would/could/do do food-wise  Brought 6 chicken fillets with me to work yesterday and they were all gone by 4pm 

Not surprised you're knackered pal; that's a long day right there.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Was still knacked when I got up at 530 this morning ! Only did 40 mins in the gym ... Sat at Starbucks chillin before work ...


Damn you and your Starbucks, I love their coffee but the nearest one is about 25 miles from me :sad:

Nearest I get usually is a cold one off the shelf in Sainsburys every so often. I do have a tassimo machine though and some of those are actually pretty damned good in fairness :thumbup1:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Trained last night and did chest. However a pretty poor session tbh; I didn't really have a great session the night before and noticed my strength was down a little from the week before. It was even more evident last night and to make matters (much) worse I managed to re-injure my left forearm. This was clearly as a result of doing both back & biceps work together the night before. I really should have known better but was conscious I had few opprtunities to train this week as I have my daughter again Friday - Sunday this weekend and thus tried to do a double session the night before.

As mentioned strength was down too and having done 170kg the week before I struggled with 150kg tonight for some reason :sad: The workout was: -

Nautilus Seated Incline Press

1 x 80kg x 15

1 x 130 x 12

3 x 150 x 8

At this point I was getting a fair bit of pain in my left forearm so decided to do some pec dec flyes. I did a few sets: -

3 x 65kg x 15

2 x 75kg x 12

3 x 55kg x 15

At this point pain was constant and I ended the session. Took painkillers last night and did sleep through but as soon as I got up today it has been bad again. Had arranged to train with a mate at 5.30pm tonight but that's not gonna happen now I don't think. Not good :thumbdown:

Macros were decent again and came in at: -

Kcal 2770

Fat 99g

Carbs 145g

Protein 330g

I have also changed 2 things that may well affect my weight from now on: -

1) I bought some Maximuscle Cylone on Tuesday - it was on offer in local B & M stores so I bought it. Not used creatine for quite some time so I will see how this goes.

2) I am now running Isis Test400. Had 2nd dose Tuesday night. Am going to do just 1ml per week for now as I mainly interested in the benefits more from a TRT perspective. After a few weeks if I am happy I may alter this but if I do it will only be slight.

Will get tape measure out tonight and try to get some more pics up (at last!!)


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Tough luck on the arm dude  take it easy now ... I'm tempted to hit the test but I'm gaining slowly but surely so don't really think I need to go down that route


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Tough luck on the arm dude  take it easy now ... I'm tempted to hit the test but I'm gaining slowly but surely so don't really think I need to go down that route


It actually feels a little better this afternoon; have got my sensible head on though and won't be training tonight I'm pretty sure. Will have a break until Monday and get some cardio in between now and then.

Yeah at 400mg per week I'm not gonna be blowing up in size for sure, hoping to hold on to as much muscle as I can whilst the weight drops tbh. I know I had a blip last week but am bang on course again now :bounce:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, so my forearm is feeling much better and I was sorely tempted to train tonight. However, I decided to go for a power walk instead. I did pretty much the same route as last time except for going a little further. After first 5 mins I thought it would be a good idea to start to "run" at every third lamp post to the next one when I would then walk again. It went ok for about a mile or so but I was struggling with the running tbh, not from being out of breath but with having legs that felt like jelly :lol:

The end result was that I ended up walking the last mile at a slower pace than I would had I just walked the whole way. Never mind it seemed like a good idea at the time 

According to the Endomondo app the results were: -

Distance 2.66 miles

Duration 37.56 mins

Avg Speed 4.21 mph

Avg Pace 14.14 min/mile

Calories 276 kcal

So overall no faster than when I walked throughout but am glad I made the effort and did over 2.5 miles and the "sprints" got my heart going a bit :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Lol I can just imagine u ... Like rainman


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Lol I can just imagine u ... Like rainman


Lol, I wish 

Haven't attempted to run for years mate. Used to play 5 a side footie every week a few years back but nothing since then. In fact my main cardio over the last few years has been sex, hence my lack of conditioning :lol:

Got an impressive right bicep though


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Just Jon said:


> Lol, I wish
> 
> Haven't attempted to run for years mate. Used to play 5 a side footie every week a few years back but nothing since then. In fact my main cardio over the last few years has been sex, hence my lack of conditioning :lol:
> 
> Got an impressive right bicep though


reps for making me laugh x x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> reps for making me laugh x x


Cheers hun, glad it made you laugh; would love to say it wasn't largely based on reality but....................:sad:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just Jon said:


> Lol, I wish
> 
> Haven't attempted to run for years mate. Used to play 5 a side footie every week a few years back but nothing since then. In fact my main cardio over the last few years has been sex, hence my lack of conditioning :lol:
> 
> Got an impressive right bicep though


That's all u need lollll


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> That's all u need lollll


Lol, speak for yourself mate. I think you will find your sex life burns a lot more calories per annum than mine; c'mon, it'd be pretty difficult not to


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just Jon said:


> Lol, speak for yourself mate. I think you will find your sex life burns a lot more calories per annum than mine; c'mon, it'd be pretty difficult not to


Would it shock u to know its been 4 months !!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> Would it shock u to know its been 4 months !!


U waiting for the right bird to come along?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Would it shock u to know its been 4 months !!


Shock me!!? I didn't realise you had slipped into a coma for 3 months; is it too late to send a card


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just Jon said:


> Shock me!!? I didn't realise you had slipped into a coma for 3 months; is it too late to send a card


you could have sent it to the missus :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

thanks for the rep mush


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> thanks for the rep mush


I presume that was aimed at Tommy? I aint repped ya......................

ever


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Right, time for a long overdue update. As mentioned I had my daughter with me all weekend and thus did not mange to get to the gym. However, we went for a bike ride yesterday and the distance was clocked at 6.98 miles so I did manage to get some cardio in. Good job really as I did have a couple of food treats over the weekend although nothing that has taken me majorly off course. Am heading to gym in about an hour or so; sadly left forearm is still not 100% but am conscious I have not trained for 5 days now and want to start back. To bring my macros up to date they are: -

23 Feb 2012

Kcal 3183

Fat 91g

Carbs 305g

Protein 296g

24 Feb 2012

Kcal 2274

Fat 54g

Carbs 169g

Protein 270g

25 Feb 2012

Kcal 2825

Fat 101g

Carbs 208g

Protein 263g

26 Feb 2012

Kcal 2953

Fat 72g

Carbs 297g

Protein 285g

So, not too bad but carbs probably a bit high - damn you Ben & Jerrys - but I did cardio on 2 of those 4 days at least.

Tape measure will be out later ahead of weigh in in the morning


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Back from a half decent shoulder session: -

Seated rear press machine

1 x 50kg x 15

1 x 75kg x 12

1 x 95kg x 12

Cable side laterals

1 x 6.5kg x 15

1 x 7.5kg x 15

1 x 10kg x 12

1 x 12.5 x 12

Seated Front Press (Smith)

1 x 40kg x 15

1 x 60kg x 12

1 x 80kg x 10

1 x 70kg x 12

Face Pulls **

1 x 20kg x 15

1 x 30kg x 15

2 x 40kg x 15

Seated Side Lateral Machine

1 x 40kg x 15

2 x 50kg x 12

** First time I have ever tried these; have seen them mentioned on here a fair bit and someone posted a video somewhere showing how to do them. Sorry can't remember who but if I do reps will be coming their way. Really felt them working my rear delts and will be using them regularly from now on :thumb:

Quite pleased with the session. Didn't train at max weight throughout as could feel forearm but pleased to come through it no worse off and hada good pump in shoulders at the end.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just Jon said:


> Back from a half decent shoulder session: -
> 
> Seated rear press machine
> 
> ...


i was just gonna ask what face pulls where....sound scarey !!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> i was just gonna ask what face pulls where....sound scarey !!


These






Saw these posted a while ago too, going to try them later!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

That's the video, nice one mate. As I still do not know who posted it originally I suppose you qualify for some surrogate reps


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just Jon said:


> That's the video, nice one mate. As I still do not know who posted it originally I suppose you qualify for some surrogate reps


they are nothing like i thought ! I had visions of a dangling plate hanging from my neck :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, so have time to fully update this. Yesterdays macros were: -

Kcal 3266

Fat 103g

Carbs 238g

Protein 300g

Higher carbs again as I have been feeling it on training days and felt better for it last night at the gym.

Stepped on the scales this morning and weighed in at 271.4lbs which I calculate is a loss of .4lb.

However, the tape measure says I have lost about a quarter of an inch off each arm whilst everything else is virtually identical?? :confused1:

Really not sure if I am making progress or not now and to be honest I am hating my arms getting smaller most of all. I have had a think and decided to bin the weekly weigh in and measurement and change this to doing one every month as this should give a more consitent measure;

Also, I am guilty of not putting more pics up; I have had numerous PM's ( :lol: ) recently asking me about pics and I will correct this very soon; I did take some pics a couple of weeks ago but I genuinely think the lighting in my bathroom is not helping. I am therefore going to take some proper topless ones this week by hook or by crook, even if I have to strip off in the gents in work


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Been to gym tonight and trained chest:

Smith Machine Flat Bench (plate weight only)

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

110kg x 8

120kg x 3 **

80kg x 15

** As training alone I set the "spotter" bars on the smith machine but set them one too high ffs :stupid: Therefore quit after 3 "partial" **** reps.

Bent Over Cable Flyes

3 x 16.5kg x 12 - slow and strict

Seated Chest Press

3 x 75kg x 12 followed within 30 secs by

Pec Dec Flyes

3 x 60kg x 12

Ended session here as if things go to plan will be training chest again within next 5 days and will concentrate on incline work then.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just Jon said:


> Been to gym tonight and trained chest:
> 
> Smith Machine Flat Bench (plate weight only)
> 
> ...


good weights there JJ :thumbup1:

I did chest yesterday

peck deck

press

inclines

dips

DB overhead on bench/ ss/ decline crunches 20k plate

seated crunchies

DB preacher curls

upped all my weights yesterday- I was buzzing

BACK today


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Cheers Thomas; forearm still bothering me but managing to train around it as best I can 

Seems like you are having a good week off so far, even if the invite to North Wales has been delayed in the post :lol:

What's the plan today then matey?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just Jon said:


> Cheers Thomas; forearm still bothering me but managing to train around it as best I can
> 
> Seems like you are having a good week off so far, even if the invite to North Wales has been delayed in the post :lol:
> 
> What's the plan today then matey?


im in a funny mood, laughing and giggling like a school girl :lol: :lol:

kits packed, gym around 2ish then heading up to the mothers

ive not had a proposal yet though


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> im in a funny mood, laughing and giggling like a school girl :lol: :lol:
> 
> kits packed, gym around 2ish then heading up to the mothers
> 
> *ive not had a proposal yet though*


Me neither funnily enough. It seems that only I know I am UKM's most eligible bachelor :lol: :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Just to tidy this up, no training today but managed a bike ride earlier with my daughter; she wasn't too keen on the idea so we didn't go as far as last time but was out for about 20 mins or so. Not amazing I know but better than nothing 

Yesterday's macros were: -

Kcal 2694

Fat 97g

Carbs 237g

Protein 252g

Not ideal again but have been better today and got chicken in the oven to take to work tomorrow so the tupperware will be back in use :innocent:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Tupperware isn't the enemy lol had a great back session today. Upped all my lifts again , rest day tomoz ... I need it !! Oh had McDonalds tonight as I was at my mums and she don't cook ..

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=55.880030,-4.239538


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Forgot to add ... starting a G6/ Cjc blast on Sunday ... Might even add tritest 400... I mean business !!!

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=55.871789,-4.245363


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

You're on a roll at the moment mate with the training. Not a McDonalds fan myself bud; if I take my daughter I usually have nuggets on their own but luckily she's like her dad and much prefers KFC :thumb:

Have to confess I have no idea what G6/Cjc is mate - please enlighten me  Tritest I have heard of


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just Jon said:


> You're on a roll at the moment mate with the training. Not a McDonalds fan myself bud; if I take my daughter I usually have nuggets on their own but luckily she's like her dad and much prefers KFC :thumb:
> 
> Have to confess I have no idea what G6/Cjc is mate - please enlighten me  Tritest I have heard of


using them togethor is similair to Growth Hormone.....u pin sub q 3 times a day for a month.........

prob gonna do 2ml TT400 for 12 weeks.....


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> using them togethor is similair to Growth Hormone.....u pin sub q 3 times a day for a month.........
> 
> prob gonna do 2ml TT400 for 12 weeks.....


That's not for me then mate - hate needles and pinning once a week is more than enough for me tbh.

:thumb: for the TT400 though. Sounds good.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just Jon said:


> That's not for me then mate - hate needles and pinning once a week is more than enough for me tbh.
> 
> :thumb: for the TT400 though. Sounds good.


sat in waiting for my Medisave delivery..... :wink:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Hd intended to go to the gym tonight but still sore from chest and shoulder sessions and don't feel I have fully recovered somehow. I therefore decided to take the night off as I have the next 3 nights free so can still get a full week in :thumb:

Yesterdays macros were: -

Kcal 2747

Fat 132g

Carbs 262g

Protein 278g

So again not ideal; I have eaten more fruit this week which is reflected in the carbs and will see how much I weigh this weekend and plan from there.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

3 nights free ! get yer lucky pants on a procreate boy ! :thumb:

my delivery claimed there was no one in yesterday !! but i was here, so re delivering today.........


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> 3 nights free ! get yer lucky pants on a procreate boy ! :thumb:
> 
> my delivery claimed there was no one in yesterday !! but i was here, so re delivering today.........


Nah mate, not this weekend. Came out of a long relationship recently and tbh am happy to be on my own..............unless of course Katy Perry fancies another Brit husband :lol:

Pain in the ass sitting in waiting for a delivery, probably turn up at 5pm :sad:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just Jon said:


> Nah mate, not this weekend. Came out of a long relationship recently and tbh am happy to be on my own..............unless of course Katy Perry fancies another Brit husband :lol:
> 
> Pain in the ass sitting in waiting for a delivery, probably turn up at 5pm :sad:


not even meainingless sex?

its arriving at 1230 .....


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Didn't realise you guys were chatting about meaningless sex and tupperware....i want in!

Hope all is going well over there in the UK, sunny and warm here today :thumbup1:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> not even meainingless sex?
> 
> its arriving at 1230 .....


Lol, no mate I don't think so; although now you mention it............................. 

That's ok then, gives you the rest of the day to er, I don't know, whatever you want I suppose................ seek meaningless sex perhaps?? :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

irishdude said:


> Didn't realise you guys were chatting about meaningless sex and tupperware....i want in!
> 
> Hope all is going well over there in the UK, sunny and warm here today :thumbup1:


Lol, it's just talk though mate, sort of internet oral sex I guess you could call it? :whistling:

As for the tupperware - PM Tommy 

Weather is actually very good here today, bright and sunny outside although no doubt about half of the temperature you are currently enjoying :thumbdown:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Just Jon said:


> Lol, it's just talk though mate, sort of internet oral sex I guess you could call it? :whistling:
> 
> As for the tupperware - PM Tommy
> 
> Weather is actually very good here today, bright and sunny outside although no doubt about half of the temperature you are currently enjoying :thumbdown:


Yep, have already been filled on Tom's status as the tupperware queen :lol: Just kidding mate before you get all touchy!

Great weather here for March to tell the truth. When are you next heading out here mate? you'll hopefully get a good spell of weather. Know how depressing it was in ireland, sounds stupid but the sun really does make a lot of difference.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

irishdude said:


> Yep, have already been filled on Tom's status as the tupperware queen :lol: Just kidding mate before you get all touchy!
> 
> Great weather here for March to tell the truth. When are you next heading out here mate? you'll hopefully get a good spell of weather. Know how depressing it was in ireland, sounds stupid but the sun really does make a lot of difference.


Am hoping to be out within the next 6 weeks although not booked anything as of yet, can't wait and yes totally agree mate waking up to see the sun shining most of the time does make quite a difference, it really does :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

my package is here :bounce: :bounce:

dark side here i come :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

look like a happy chappie mate


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

irishdude said:


> look like a happy chappie mate


oh yes ! 2ml up the hatch :lol: :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> View attachment 76789


This photo is brought to you courtesy of www.bigcheesygrins.com


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just Jon said:


> This photo is brought to you courtesy of www.bigcheesygrins.com


dude i was happy !! and now im even happier :clap:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> dude i was happy !! and now im even happier :clap:


Glad to hear it pal :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Been to gym tonight and trained biceps: -

Standing alternate dumbell curls (strict)

3 x 22.5kg x 12

1 x 25kg x 10

Seated Nautilus Curl Machine

1 x 30kg each side x 14

1 x 35kg each side x 12

1 x 37.5kg each side x 12

1 x 40kg each side x 11

Kneeling Low Cable Curls

2 x 22.5kg x 10

1 x 20kg x 12

Finished off with a drop set:

1 x 20kg x 10

1 x 10kg x 10

End of session :thumb:

I have noticed in the last 24 hours or so that my appetite has gone up noticebly - gave in last night and had a KFC boneless box and a Milky Bar Krushem 

As a result of this my macros were totally screwed: -

Kcal 3471

Fat 122g

Carbs 252g

Protein 346g

Also, I have decided to run Pro SD by Dragon Nutrition from today. I am only running 20mg a day for now. I tried a different brand about 5 years ago and struggled badly with 30mg a day as after 10 days or so I was crippled by lethargy :thumbdown:

I have no doubt that the Dragon Nutrition product will be at least as good as anything else on the market. I have known the guy behind the company, Dean, for several years now and can guarantee that he would not market anything he wouldn't be 100% happy with.

As a result I will not be getting hung up on the scales as the Test400 and the Pro-SD should no doubt mean I will be gaining weight if anything.

I will be taking pics tomorrow and putting them up regardless of whether I am happy with them. I need to establish a benchmark of where I am now and will do so this weekend.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

those macros look smashing mate


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

What's ProSD? I did 2 ml the day , 1ml test prop and 1ml t400/ 30mg dbol.... Needless to say my shoulder session was amazing !! was on the tube and saw this and thought of JJ?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> those macros look smashing mate


Lol, don't they just :lol:

Was doing really well until I got serious munchies about 9pm. If you take away the KFC from the macros they were really good :innocent:

Worrying this is after the gym tonight I had 375g of chicken with a decent sized sirloin steak and 2 eggs. I am sat here now fookin' starving again. Gonna have to get some more food down me for sure.

Hark, is that the colonel calling me again?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> What's ProSD? I did 2 ml the day , 1ml test prop and 1ml t400/ 30mg dbol.... Needless to say my shoulder session was amazing !! was on the tube and saw this and thought of JJ?
> View attachment 76823


Lol, thanks mate I've sent them an email just now :tongue:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just Jon said:


> Lol, thanks mate I've sent them an email just now :tongue:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

By the way Pro-SD is a clone of Suoerdrol, not a million miles from Dianabol in terms of results is a popular opinion.

Oh and just had a reply to my email; the cvnts have turned me down - they said I would have been perfect had I in fact only been slightly overweight :sad:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just Jon said:


> By the way Pro-SD is a clone of Suoerdrol, not a million miles from Dianabol in terms of results is a popular opinion.
> 
> Oh and just had a reply to my email; the cvnts have turned me down - they said I would have been perfect had I in fact only been slightly overweight :sad:


Did u really email ?? Shuuuuu- up !!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Did u really email ?? Shuuuuu- up !!


Would I lie? :rolleye:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just Jon said:


> Would I lie? :rolleye:


Dunno lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Get up and enjoy the 3 days !


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Right, time to update this. Did not train yesterday and no cardio either. However, have been to gym tonight and trained triceps & traps like dis: -

CGBP - Smith Machine (Plate weight only)

1 x 40kg x 15

1 x 80kg x 10

1 x 90kg x 8

1 x 95kg x 7

Seated Extension Machine

3 x 75kg x 15

Cable Rope Extensions

3 x 50kg x 12 followed immediately by

Seated Dip Machine

3 x 40kg x 15

Shrugs

5 x 40kg x 20 slow, strict reps

Face Pulls

5 x 40kg x 12

End of session. Diet yesterday was better than it has been of a weekend recently; Friday was ok-ish; macros came in at: -

2 March 3 March

Kcal 3303 2879

Fat 107g 97g

Carbs 267g 190g

Protein 329g 293g

Have taken pics and will now attempt to post them up via my mobile mg:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Pics



Taken me about 40 mins to upload this on my mobile. Will try another one now.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just Jon said:


> Pics
> 
> View attachment 76996
> 
> ...


Lol u beast , and u were frightened to show that - pull the other one!! I'm certainly not going to pulling any top off shots now  looking good !!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Another one hopefully:-


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol u beast , and u were frightened to show that - pull the other one!! I'm certainly not going to pulling any top off shots now  looking good !!


I genuinely don't see a beast in that pic mate, honestly mean that. Have posted another one now that I think in comparison shows better that I am carrying too much fat, particularly around pec area. I don't pretend I don't carry size but I guess is bcos I have looked better in the past that I don't like putting up pics.

Cheers for the comments though mate, genuiinely appreciated and **shock horror"" I have repped you too :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Your delts , Lats , shoulders, arms all look great ! Good overall size, But like me ur chest / mid section needs work ... At a glance I think u need to step up cardio and trim the diet down ... Maybe drop 500 cals a day ?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Your delts , Lats , shoulders, arms all look great ! Good overall size, But like me ur chest / mid section needs work ... At a glance I think u need to step up cardio and trim the diet down ... Maybe drop 500 cals a day ?


Cheers mate and yes I think you are right in what you say. Cardio has always been a weakness for me. Am hoping the better weather and lighter nights means I can start to get out on my bike more frequently. Am struggling diet wise tbh as I have been constantly hungry last 4 or 5 days. Had 4 pieces of sirloin steak and a large chocolate bar since 8.30pm tonight for example and sat here starving now 

Heading to bed now to keep me out of the kitchen :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u look good for 63 mate, honestly, dont worry but seriously, u got nout to worry about lol


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> u look good for 63 mate, honestly, dont worry but seriously, u got nout to worry about lol


Cheeky cvnt - negged 

If I could keep my size and lose a stone of fat I'd be much happier. Trouble is the other week when dieting the only place I lost any size was my arms ffs :cursing:

Hence I have ditched the weekly weigh-ins and not gonna get hung up on the scales at the moment; just keep training and eating mainly clean and see where I am in 4/6 weeks :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

thats how im approaching it these days, i may diet in the future - but i really think u need to keep your head on straight to diet properly


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> thats how im approaching it these days, i may diet in the future - but i really think u need to keep your head on straight to diet properly


Yeah same here, that and I just love food too much 

I am hoping that if I can stay injury free for long enough, do some cardio regularly and eat clean (ish) say 5 or ideally 6 days out of 7 I will make decent progress this year as that would be better than I have managed before for quite a while.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Trained Shoulders last night: -

Seated Rear Press (warm up)

2 x 75kg x 12

1 x 95kg x 12

Nautilus Front Shoulder Press

6 x 100kg x 12-15

Cable Side Laterals

3 x 12.5kg x 12

1 Drop set to finish (20 reps)

Face Pulls

4 x 30kg x 15 slow & strict

Side Lateral Machine Raises

3 x 45kg x 12

End of session. Macros for Sunday were ***

Kcal 3637

Fat 172g

Carbs 178g

Protein 248g

***

Pretty sure the above figures are wrong - I had 6 pieces of sirloin steak during the day (bought at the local market Friday) and did not eat the fat (I never do) although I do of course appreciate that there is fat within the steak itself. However, other than a bar of chocolate late on (fridge was pretty bare tbh) the rest of my diet was clean. Myfitness pal reckons I had 76g of fat in the steak; this seems high to me?? I also think the protein is too low :confused1:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Been to gym tonight and trained biceps: -

Nautilus Single Arm Curls

1 x 20kg x 15

1 x 30kg x 12

2 x 40kg x 10

Standing Alternate Dumbell Curls

4 x 25kg x 8

Rope Hammer Curls

4 x 20kg x 15

Close Grip Cable Curls

2 x 20kg x 12

Intended to do 3 sets here but during second set left bicep/forearm was really pulling so I ended the session. Feels a bit better now.

Diet-wise have had a coupke of lower calorie days, not particularly by design either. Been very busy and been grabbing food when I can.

5/3/12 6/3/12

Kcal 2524 2277

Fat 84g 55g

Carbs 161g 253g

Protein 250g 211g

So not ideal and not enough protein. Have endeavoured to put that right today although still feeling shattered.

I am clearly not suited to this low calorie malarkey :no:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Bit of an update; not been to the gym for the last 2 nights nor have I done any cardio. Have been very busy in work and I think I have been a bit tired mentally this week and this hasn't helped I don't think :no:

Diet has been ok except for last night when I took my daughter to Pizza Hut and had an 11 inch meat feast followed by a large slice of chocolate fudge cake and single cream 

Have my daughter all weekend but we are going to the gym later or tomorrow.

Weighed myself this morning and was 19 stone 4.4lbs so am still 10 pounds lighter than 6 weeks ago.

I haven't recorded my macros for 3 days either but will rectify that from today.

Other than that been out early to the shops and now chillin at home for a bit


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sorry to ask mate i know you must hav esaud but are you dropping weight at the minute?

Man lifes too short to wet your pants over a pizza and fudge cake, enjoy the day with you daughter but get your ass in the gym... no slackin bud!!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Breda said:


> Sorry to ask mate i know you must hav esaud but are you dropping weight at the minute?
> 
> Man lifes too short to wet your pants over a pizza and fudge cake, enjoy the day with you daughter but get your ass in the gym... no slackin bud!!


Totally agree with the second part mate :thumbup1:

About the weight; at the outset about 7 weeks ago it was no doubt my intention to drop some weight as I had hit the 20 stone mark. I dropped some weight quite quickly pretty much by cleaning my diet up and adding in a little cardio (little being once a week pretty much). However, I also lost about 3/4 of an inch off my arms which, I'll be honest, messed with my head a bit. At the start of the year I was on tri test 400 at 1ml every 10-14 days and had assumed this would be enough to stop any significant muscle loss. I panicked a bit and am now on 1ml of test400 every 7/8 days (should be every 7 but I am needle phobic and need someone else to jab me) and have added in some SD at 10/20mg daily (20 on training days).

So, as of now I am hoping that a combination of the extra test, some cardio and a largely clean diet will see me add a little bit of muscle whilst leaning out ever so slightly. If I can stay injury free for the rest of the month and am happy I am progressing I may well up the test to 1.5 or even 2ml for a few weeks to see where that takes me.

In summary I change my goals every few weeks and basically haven't a clue where I will be at in a few weeks time


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Just Jon said:


> Bit of an update; not been to the gym for the last 2 nights nor have I done any cardio. Have been very busy in work and I think I have been a bit tired mentally this week and this hasn't helped I don't think :no:
> 
> Diet has been ok except for last night when I took my daughter to Pizza Hut and had an 11 inch meat feast followed by a large slice of chocolate fudge cake and single cream
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a nice day so far, dont worry about the food, take it a day at a time..we all need a blowout every now and then else we would go :wacko: as long as you had a good day and enjoyed it, you can catch up another time......x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Been to gym earlier this evening and trained chest: -

Incline Smith Bench

1 x 40kg x 15

1 x 70kg x 12

2 x 90kg x 8

Seated Chest Press

1 x 80kg x 15

3 x 100kg x 8

Pec Dec Flyes

3 x 75kg x 13,13,15

Cable Flyes

1 x 12.5kg x 15

1 x 15kg x 15

1 a 17.5kg x 15

Finished off with a little ab work :scared:

Seated Ab Crunch Machine

3 x 25 @ 20kg

Felt flat and tired on my way to the gym and was surprised to have quite a decent session; felt strong and felt some signs of the test and/or SD kicking in so am delighted with that and looking forward to my next session, especially if I feel remotely up for it which I haven't this last week.

Watch this space :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Have had internet problems again last 2/3 days but seems to be ok tonight so can update this: -

Trained shoulders last night -

Nautilus seated front press

1 x 110kg x 14

1 x 150kg x 11

1 x 180kg x 8

1 x 180kg x 7

Face Pulls

1 x 22.5kg x 20 (too light!!)

2 x 30kg x 15

1 x 32.5kg x 14

Seated Rear Shoulder Press Machine

1 x 75kg x 15

3 x 95kg x 12

Seated side lateral machine

2 x 55kg x 14

1 x 60kg x 12

1 x 65kg x 12

End of session. Strength seems to be slightly up so I don't think the other day was a one off :thumb:

Diet been good last couple of days, will post macros in next post (otherwise this will be War & Peace  )


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Trained just triceps tonight (only have daughter tomorrow night this week sadly)

CGBP (Smith Machine)

1 x 60kg x 15

2 x 90kg x 10

1 x 100kg x 6

Rope Extensions

3 x 30kg x 12 - supersetted with

V Bar Pushdowns

3 x 40kg x 12

End of a fairly brief but half decent session. First time I have gone up to 100kg on CGBP for some time - result :thumb:

Diet today has been decent again but have eaten slightly more than ideal - mainly due to having a foot long subway today  Will post up macros for last 3 days shortly.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Will be back to my usual self soon.... and adding my tuppence worth


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Right, time for a long overdue update............................

Haven't been near the gym until today and no cardio done either :sad:

Truth is I have been lazy this week - have been short of sleep too yes - but have been struggling to find the motivation to get out of my chair most nights this week. Hopefully, I have shaken myself out of this and have been to gym this afternoon - was sooo tempted to not bother - but did and felt so much better afterwards.

Diet has been sh1t most of the week too - have been getting the protein in but too many carbs and too much fat. Back on track today though :thumb:

Had a bit of lower back pain this week but have trained with worse in the past to be truthful so hardly a valid excuse.

Also been struggling with my "TRT" - last 2 jabs have been over 18 days so not been on top of that either; basically I've been a bit of a disaster last few days. Not been helped by the death of a mate out of the blue earlier this week. Used to own the gym I trained at and a decent fella - had a heart attack and died; RIP Si - you were a good guy and went far too young x

Anyway, gym session tonight was just biceps, as follows: -

Nautilus Seated Single Arm Curls

1 x 20kg x 15

1 x 30kg x 12

1 x 40kg x 9

1 x 42.5kg x 8

Standing Alternate Dumbell Curls

3 x 25kg x 8 followed within 60 secs by

Standing Straight Barbell Curls

3 x 20kg bar only x 15

Rope Hammer Curls

1 x 17.5kg x 15

3 x 22.5kg x 12

End of session; had a bit of lower back pain during workout but seems to be ok as of now. Can feel it as I am sat here but have had a lot worse in the past and hopefully it will clear up over the next 2/3 days :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Made it to the gym again this afternoon so am getting back on track somewhat. Trained chest as follows: -

Nautilus Incline Press

1 x 40kg x 15

1 x 120kg x 12

2 x 140kg x 10

1 x 160kg x 9

Incline Dumbell Flyes

4 x 25kg x 12

Seated Chest Press

1 x 80kg x 15

3 x 100kg x 12

Pec Dec Flyes

2 x 75kg x 12

1 x 80kg x 12

1 x 85kg x 12

End of session. Pleased with how it went today - definitely progressing on the incline press and will try for 165kg next week. Also, not been up to 85kg on the pec dec for quite some time :thumb:

It's as if I got some inspiration from somewhere today :confused1: :devil2:

Diet been good again today. I am using myfitnesspal properly again and yesterdays macros were: -

Kcal 3263

Fat 139g

Carbs 195g

Protein 301g

Bear in mind this included a bit of a cheat day which consisted of some key lime pie and some chocolate. Not cheated at all today..........................so far :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey dude, I've been a bit slack gym wise last week too, had to switch focus to work had a few incidents and almost got a warning , do I down tools gym wise and sorted it all out. Kept up with my diet and almost ready to hit 15st! That's a stone since jan 5th, really happy with that, went to a party on Saturday night Bd almost everyone was saying how much bigger I looked  I'm off this week so will how back to normal training wise , 3rd week of tri test and feeling the strength , 127 on pec fly machine and around 5-10 k up on lifts already ! Went to buy a suit at Ted Baker but their biggest jkt didn't fit


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bad news about that guy dying !


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Hey dude, I've been a bit slack gym wise last week too, had to switch focus to work had a few incidents and almost got a warning , do I down tools gym wise and sorted it all out. Kept up with my diet and almost ready to hit 15st! That's a stone since jan 5th, really happy with that, went to a party on Saturday night Bd almost everyone was saying how much bigger I looked  I'm off this week so will how back to normal training wise , 3rd week of tri test and feeling the strength , 127 on pec fly machine and around 5-10 k up on lifts already ! Went to buy a suit at Ted Baker but their biggest jkt didn't fit


Glad you got work sorted out pal; thought your shop was outselling most others though so you must be doing something right? :confused1:

A stone is no mean feat in a couple of months - nice work there mate :thumb:

The extra size no doubt helped you pull those 3 guys on Saturday night then eh 

But.............if you can't fit in a Ted Baker jacket it's not worth it anyway so send me the tri-test; it'd be a shame to waste it :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Bad news about that guy dying !


Yes, very sad; think he was 44 years old. Was diagnosed with a serious heart condition a few years ago but nothing further until he had a heart attack and gone :sad:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Quick update; Wasn't well yesterday so had to give the gym a miss last night. Didn't eat much either and still struggling a bit appetite wise. Have my daughter staying tonight so wouldn't be training anway but hopefully back to the gym tomorrow. Last couple of days macros are: -

18/3/12

Kcal 3455

Fat 140g - (Rest of Key Lime Pie to blame!!)

Carbs 215g

Protein 316g

19/3/12

Kcal 1604

Fat 53g

Carbs 50g

Protein 234g (mainly via shakes)

Not eaten that much again today so far; will be relying on shakes again I think to try to keep protein to a reasonable level :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Trained Shoulders last night as follows: -

Seated Rear Press Machine

1 x 75kg x 15

2 x 95kg x 11

Seated Rows (Whilst waiting for smith machine :whistling: )

1 x 75kg x 15

3 x 105kg (I think - full stack anyway)

Incline Smith Front Press

1 x 40kg x 15

1 x 70kg x 12

1 x 80kg x 10

1 x 80kg x 9

Face Pulls

1 x 22.5kg x 15

2 x 25kg x 12

1 x 20kg x 15

Seated Side Lateral Machine

1 x 55kg x 15

1 x 70kg x 12

1 x 70kg x 13

End of session. Macros have been not ideal although back on track yesterday: -

20/3/12

Kcal 3608

Fat 113g

Carbs 356g

Protein 275g

21/3/12

Kcal 2681

Fat 58g

Carbs 216g

Protein 326g

Still taking in too many carbs for my liking although the majority over last 2 days were fruit/smoothies whist I wasn't feeling 100% and wanting to eat proper meals.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Made it to the gym last night and trained traps & triceps:

Shrugs (holding 20kg plate in each hand)

4 x 20 reps

Nautilus Shrug Machine

2 x 90kg x 18-20

2 x 130kg x 15

Upright Cable Rows

3 x 55kg x 15 Supersetted with

Olympic Bar Upright Rows

3 x 20kg x 15

Tricep Extensions (Horseshoe Handle)

1 x 60kg x 15

1 x 80kg x 15

2 x 100kg x 12

Triceps Cable Pushdowns

4 x 60kg x 15

Overhead Rope Extensions

1 x 35kg x 20

3 x 55kg x 15

End of session. Yesterdays Macros were: -

Kcal 2210

Fat 48g

Carbs 161g

Protein 291g


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

48 gs of fat :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> 48 gs of fat :thumb:


Yeah am hoping to carry on in a similar vane tbh. Summer is on the way and I am a single man just now so there's 2 reasons to keep at it.

Went shopping this morning and in the car park some guy got out of his car strutting like he was Mr fukcing Universe,carrying a roll of carpet under each arm, in his tight vest. I took immense pleasure in getting out of my car and dwarfing him


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Trained biceps this afternoon: -

Nautilus Seated One Arm Curls

1 x 30kg x 15

1 x 40kg x 12

1 45kg x 10

1 x 47.5kg x 8

Standing Cable Curls

1 35kg x 15

1 x 45kg x 14

1 x 55kg x 12

1 x 65kg x 11

Rope Hammer Curls

1 x 35kg x 15

1 x 45kg x 12

1 x 55kg x 10

1 x 55kg x 11

End if session. Noticed that my forearms seemed to be a little better last few days so was able to push the weights up a little as a result; hoprfully am over the worst of it now and can continue injury free for some time. Fingers crossed :thumb: Macros for yesterday: -

Kcal 2895

Fat 97g

Carbs 215g

Protein 293g


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Pic taken at gym this afternoon ;


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Looking good big guy! Traps look beastly!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Looking good big guy! Traps look beastly!


Cheers mate, feedback much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Just had time to read through mate,good work--awsome pic!

Repped!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Just had time to read through mate,good work--awsome pic!
> 
> Repped!


Thanks mate, really appreciate your input and reps are always welcome of course


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Not been able to update this due to the problems with my internet connection rearing their ugly head since Saturday - has been largely non-existant until about an hour ago :cursing:

Anyway, Sunday - did not train and no cardio. Diet was generally good with the exception of a KFC boneless banquet for one sunday afternoon :whistling: I actually didn't find it that enjoyable; it was incredibly salty and just not that good. Might have done me a favour as I doubt I will be having another for, oooh, days at least :lol:

Went to gym last night and trained chest as follows: -

Nautilus Incline Press

1 x 80kg x 15

1 x 120kg x 15

1 x 150kg x 9

1 x 150kg x 8

1 x 80kg x 20

Seated Chest Press

1 x 80kg x 12

1 x 100kg x 9

1 x 100kg x 9

1 x 75kg x 14

Low Cable Flyes

3 x 15kg x 12

High Cable Flyes

3 x 15kg x 12

End of session; Went for a sunbed at this point with a mate. We went in his car and when he dropped me back we decided to go in and train triceps like dis: -

Cable pushdowns (inverted U shape bar)

1 x 60kg x 15

1 x 80kg x 12

1 x 95kg x 11

1 x 95kg x 12

Kneeling Rope Overhead Extensions

1 x 45kg x 15

1 x 55kg x 13

1 x 60kg x 12

1 x 65kg x 12

Supersetted as follows -

CGBP

3 x 60kg x 15

Rope Extensions to Side

3 x 27.5kg x 10

End of (double) session :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

TheBob said:


> just caught up with this jon... your a thick big mofo


Thanks for that Bob.........I think :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

how do ur wrists feel on the CGBP?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Back to gym tonight for a p1ss poor session. Got there earlier than usual to meet a mate but the gym was fooking packed :cursing: Had intended to do shoulders but couldn't get neat the equipment I wanted :cursing:

As a result I decided to train biceps. I only trained them on Saturday afternoon so it was stupid of me to attempt them again so soon given my history of forearm problems. I proceeded as follows:

Nautilus Seated One Arm Curls

1 x 20kg x 15

1 x 30kg x 14

1 x 40kg x 12

1 x 45kg x 9

At this point I felt my left forearm pull and realised what a bad idea it was. I finished off with 2 light sets of 12 reps at 30kg to finish off.

I then saw the pec dec was free and proceeded to use that :confused1:

1 x 60kg x 15

1 x 70kg x 12

4 x 75kg x 12,12,11,11

I ended at this point; possibly the worst gym session I have had for years. Hopefully forearm will be ok (fairly pain free as of now) and I willl be back at the gym for a proper session on Thursday.

Due to lack of internet have been unable to maintain macros via myfitnesspal, Normal service should be resumed tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> how do ur wrists feel on the CGBP?


Never had any wrist issues at all via CGBP mate. Have always had strong wrists for some reason :rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just Jon said:


> Back to gym tonight for a p1ss poor session. Got there earlier than usual to meet a mate but the gym was fooking packed :cursing: Had intended to do shoulders but couldn't get neat the equipment I wanted :cursing:
> 
> As a result I decided to train biceps. I only trained them on Saturday afternoon so it was stupid of me to attempt them again so soon given my history of forearm problems. I proceeded as follows:
> 
> ...


nice session :rolleye:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> nice session :rolleye:


I watched a vid earlier that made it clear there's nothing sets you back more in bodybuilding than overtraining; clearly it was still fresh in my mind


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Mmmm Kfc, now I'm not going to be able to get it out of my head all day......

It sucks but if it's busy I just loom with intent or ask to jump in betwwen sets, better to have a short workout than train something not planned! Unless they are much bigger than me but in your case I doubt they were!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

They have changed the recipe for kfc--it is sh1t now!

Nice bit of training going on unless it's packed!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Mmmm Kfc, now I'm not going to be able to get it out of my head all day......
> 
> It sucks but if it's busy I just loom with intent or ask to jump in betwwen sets, better to have a short workout than train something not planned! Unless they are much bigger than me but in your case I doubt they were!


Yeah and they do a Reggae Reggae fillet burger now I believe :rolleye:

You are right mate and that's probably what I should have done but never seen the place like that; swarming with gangs of bicep boys in their vests showing off their 11 inch gunz at will. So yes I had them out-sized somewhat 

Just thought I would try to shock the biceps as I haven't trained them twice inside a week hardly ever and see if anything happened...........getting injured was not exactly what I had in mind though :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> They have changed the recipe for kfc--it is sh1t now!
> 
> Nice bit of training going on unless it's packed!


Have they really; I swear I have thought this before now but just thought it was my ageing taste buds :lol:

Yes except for last night training is going ok thanks mate. Forearm still a bit painful but won't affect me doing shoulders tomorrow night :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Just Jon said:


> Have they really; I swear I have thought this before now but just thought it was my ageing taste buds :lol:
> 
> Yes except for last night training is going ok thanks mate. Forearm still a bit painful but won't affect me doing shoulders tomorrow night :thumb:


The the flavours are less intense and it makes it taste of salt!

I actualy started a thread on it !lol

The old repetative strain is **** a ??

However i suffer the same forearm probs mate,it sucks!:sad:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> The the flavours are less intense and it makes it taste of salt!
> 
> I actualy started a thread on it !lol
> 
> ...


Really? I don't really use salt at all in my (modest) cooking efforts so I suppose that makes it worse for me? Ruined it for me tbh.

Yes I have suffered on and off for the last 2/3 years or so with my forearms....actually have gone periods where I didn't train back or biceps for 2/3/4 months at a time and yes it sucks.

I really should have known better than to train biceps again so soon but I think I would have been ok if I hadn't gone too heavy. Still....we live and learn....or not as in my case :no:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Dude !!!! Look !!!!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Dude !!!! Look !!!!
> View attachment 79554


You lost weight mate?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just Jon said:


> You lost weight mate?


  i was 13'11 januray 5th ya cheeky fuker


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> i was 13'11 januray 5th ya cheeky fuker


Ha ha I was taking the p1ss but inexcusably left the smiley off :sad:

Nice work Thomas, especially with all the cardio you've been getting lately


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just Jon said:


> Ha ha I was taking the p1ss but inexcusably left the smiley off :sad:
> 
> Nice work Thomas, especially with all the cardio you've been getting lately


U know it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Just Jon said:


> You lost weight mate?


He is holding a 20k plate! :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

biglbs said:


> He is holding a 20k plate! :whistling:


****


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> He is holding a 20k plate! :whistling:


Yeah, one in each hand I reckon


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Just Jon said:


> Yeah, one in each hand I reckon


I stand corrected,plus the gravity is less as he is north so lifts are bigger too!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Quick Update

Have had serious internet issues again with hardly any service for the last week. It went down totally last Thursday and has now been fixed; an external problem with the phone line apparently and I am hoping it should now be permanently fixed :beer:

Taining has been going quite nicely still and did my first back session for a while over the weekend too. Forearms were painful during it but nothing too bad and I even managed to do a few sets for biceps to finish off the session :thumb:

Diet has largely been pretty good except for the odd cheat here and there, nothing too bad though :innocent:

So, hopefully, I should be able to keep this updated regularly again; am heading to the gym later for a chest session so will write that up tonight.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Trained chest tonight: -

Incline Nautilus Press

1 x 90kg x 12

1 x 130kg x 10

1 x 150kg x 8

Pec Dec Flyes

1 x 65kg x 12

2 x 75kg x 10

Seated Chest Press

1 x 80kg x 12

2 x 100kg x 10

Finished off with a Super Set consisting of: -

Incline Smith Machine Bench Press

3 x 60kg x 12 followed immediately by:

Cable Flyes

3 x 12.5kg x 12

End of session. Felt lethargic to start with and struggled on the Nautilus but got into it eventually. Made the mistake of eating nearly 3 hours before training and nothing else so don't think that was ideal :sad: Won't happen again I'm pretty sure of that :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

That's some heavy inclines !!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> That's some heavy inclines !!


Cheers pal :thumb: To be honest it was a struggle last night and was hoping to hit 160 (which I have done recently). Was stupid though not eating anything fo so long before I trained and I am hoping that was why I felt it was a bit of a struggle last night.

How you feeling now buddy? Any better?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Double J said:


> Cheers pal :thumb: To be honest it was a struggle last night and was hoping to hit 160 (which I have done recently). Was stupid though not eating anything fo so long before I trained and I am hoping that was why I felt it was a bit of a struggle last night.
> 
> How you feeling now buddy? Any better?


Not really its my stomach mainly , had soup and toast today do far , even teas making me heave! Stomachs nice n flat though lol


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)

Good luck mate..all the best


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Not really its my stomach mainly , had soup and toast today do far , even teas making me heave! Stomachs nice n flat though lol


 :lol: at the flat stomach. Hope it clears up soon mate - should be fine for Saturday night I reckon (assuming you have another orgy lined up  ).


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

BigAggs said:


> Good luck mate..all the best


Cheers mate, appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Double J said:


> :lol: at the flat stomach. Hope it clears up soon mate - should be fine for Saturday night I reckon (assuming you have another orgy lined up  ).


Na dude that's done now - back to good old vanilla n missionary for me  plus I'm moving on Sunday so new beginnings


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Na dude that's done now - back to good old vanilla n missionary for me  plus I'm moving on Sunday so new beginnings


Another temporary move or something more permanent?

And who with?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> Dude !!!! Look !!!!
> View attachment 79554


Thats not your feet lol


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Shoulders tonight: -

Seated Rear Press

1 x 75kg x 15

1 x 95kg x 11

1 x 95kg x 12

Nautilus Front Press

1 x 80kg x 15

1 x 130kg x 12

1 x 150kg x 10

1 x 170kg x 7

Face Pulls

2 x 22.5kg x 15

1 x 25kg x 15

1 x 25kg x 14

Seated Side Machine Raises

1 x 55kg x 20

1 x 70kg x 15

1 x 75kg x 15

End of session. According to gym scales I seem to have lost a bit of weight; certainly 4/5 lbs but I will weigh myself in the morning at home to see if this is accurate or not.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Double J said:


> Another temporary move or something more permanent?
> 
> And who with?


Moving in with my m8 the firemans flat , we've said we will give it a couple of month then all being well I will stay. Hes a personal trainer too, knows his nutrition too so looking forward to getting done tips .


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Thats not your feet lol


Don't u start !


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Moving in with my m8 the firemans flat , we've said we will give it a couple of month then all being well I will stay. Hes a personal trainer too, knows his nutrition too so looking forward to getting done tips .


Oooh could he be "the one" ??

Hope it works out for ya anyway pal :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Been to gym early this morning for a quick biceps sesh: -

Nautilus Seated One Arm Curls

1 x 25kg x 12

1 x 35kg x 12

1 x 45kg x 10

1 x 47.5kg x 8

Standing Cable Concentration Curls

3 x 45kg x 12

These were supersetted with: -

EZ Bar Seated Curls

3 x 20kg x 10

Rope Hammer Curls

2 x 35kg x 12

1 x 40kg x 12

End of session. Happy to be back up to 47.5kg per side on the Nautilus Curls. Could feel left forearm "pulling" slightly at this weight but nothing more than that. Am hoping to nail 50kg per side in the near future :thumb:

Oh and jumped on the scales first thing this morning and weighed in at 267.6 lbs so I am close to having lost a stone in the last 10 weeks or so (12.4lbs to be exact).

Not sure precisely how much of this is fat but I do believe I am a little leaner than I was (and I mean a little too :lol: )

Will break out the tape measure to see what has been lost where over the BH weekend.

Got my daughter for whole of it and am heading off to the fair with her in about 30 mins.

Have a good BH weekend everybody :clap:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Have a good weekend


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Have a good weekend


Cheers pal; going well so far :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumb :Looking good Double J.........x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Looking good Double J.........x


Thanks hunni, all feedback welcome in here - especially that sort :lol:

Hope you're good, looking ace in the avi pic I must say :thumb: x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

TheBob said:


> Can I get same comments
> 
> Ooooo double J your so sexy ... Ya beefcake


Thanks hunni, all feedback welcome in here - especially that sort :lol:

Hope you're good. looking ace in the avi pic I must say :thumb: x

Oh wait it's you  .........erm.....what I mean is: -

Thanks Bob, looking erm.....very pensioner-esque in your avi - have you considered Growth Hormone


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Now listen here Son of JJ/JUST J/Just son of/Double back scuttle!?!? :lol:

I cannot keep up with name or anything now,i am easy to confuse,it is going well in here though Bert so keep it up Jim xxx

Hope you're havin a good one with little JJ!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Cheers mate. I won't be changing my name again pal so should be ok from now on for ya :thumb:

Yeah am always a happy men when I have my daughter with me; very much like yourself I'm sure 

Gonna pop over to your journal now for a catch up :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Cheers mate. I won't be changing my name again pal so should be ok from now on for ya :thumb:
> 
> Yeah am always a happy men when I have my daughter with me; very much like yourself I'm sure
> 
> Gonna pop over to your journal now for a catch up :thumbup1:


They are the world and the reason for everything in it bro x !


----------



## Dimo (Apr 6, 2012)

Best of luck mate, time and effort is all it takes!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> They are the world and the reason for everything in it bro x !


Couldn't agree more mate - have to rep you for that bro :thumb:

**when I can - need to spread the love first apparently :no:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Dimo said:


> Best of luck mate, time and effort is all it takes!


Cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Easter reps for you though x and for the sweety x


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

502 !


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Easter reps for you though x and for the sweety x


Thanks mate; just opened my first bottle of real ale; cheers bro :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

10/1 on 9/11 at 10.45 ish


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Trained chest yesterday afternoon as follows: -

Seated Chest Press Machine

1 x 75kg x 15

3 x 100kg x 12

Incline Smith Machine Bench

1 x 60kg x 15

1 x 70kg x 12

1 x 80kg x 10

1 x 90kg x 9

1 x 60kg x 12

Low Cable Flyes

4 x 15kg x 12

High Cable Flyes

4 x 15kg x 12


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Trained biceps tonight: -

Nautilus Single Arm Curls

1 x 25kg x 15

1 x 35kg x 12

1 x 45kg x 12

1 x 47.5kg x 11

1 x 47.5kg x 10

Dumbell Preacher Bench Curls

4 x 17.5kg x 12/12/11/10

Olympic Bar Curls

3 x multi reps to failure

Session started off well but on 4th set my left forearm started to give me discomfort. I carried on with another set to failure but lowered the weight after that to try to avoid any further aggravation.

Overall, not a disastrous session.

Diet has been maintained fairly well although some chocolate and alcohol was consumed over the BH weekend


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

You and your names changes! Lucky you're still fully dressed in the bathroom lol xx


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Keep The Faith.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> You and your names changes! Lucky you're still fully dressed in the bathroom lol xx


Ha ha, yeah I know - I'm sticking with this one now for sure. Does that mean you stumbled in here by accident thinking it was someone else? 

Until I get a proper full size mirror in the bathroom (I broke the one I had bought specifically for there when I moved in) the lighting in there is awful for picture purposes (either too sunny or too dark) and I end up binning any pics I take as I don't like them, hence the last progress one in here (about 3 weeks ago)being taken in the changing rooms at the gym.

Am due a trip to Ikea though so hoping to have a new one in place in the near future. Watch this space.... :whistling:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

gymgym said:


> Keep The Faith.


Thanks buddy :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Right you !! ive dropped 7lbs from being sick so its game on for the next 4 weeks!!

whats ur current stats? :whistling:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Right you !! ive dropped 7lbs from being sick so its game on for the next 4 weeks!!
> 
> whats ur current stats? :whistling:


I'm actually not sure what my current stats are tbh. Won't be too different from last time; think I have dropped about 3 or 4lbs since I last measured and do look slightly leaner. I have also had the hair removal cream out this week so my upper body is now bald - probably shed a pound of body hair :lol: . Can see the outline of 4 of my abs now though - in the right light :thumb:

Not too bad for a 19 stone plus bloke with (relatively) small legs :whistling:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Just back from a shoulder session: -

Seated Rear Machine Press

1 x 75kg x 15

1 x 95kg x 12

1 x 100kg x 11

Side Cable Laterals

1 x 10kg x 14

2 x 12.5kg x 12

Front Cable Raises

1 x 15kg x 14

2 x 17.5kg x 12

1 x 20kg x 9

Seated Side Lateral Machine

1 x 60kg x 15

2 x 65kg x 12

End of a distinctly average session compared to recent ones. However, Left forearm/wrist was slightly painful throughout so I did not go to 100% in terms of volume or weight, so I suppose in the circumstances it could have been worse


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Just taken a couple of "ab" pics now so you can see what I am talking about. Just weighed myself too and I was 275.4lbs


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well done mr that's defo a change right there , ur waistlines tapering too... I have no waist at the mo will take a pic lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Ay up fella!

Just seen this and wanted to say great work your putting in mate,nice weights and improvements, and a good journal with good reasons for doing it all :thumbup1:

I got a beautiful daughter with my ex aswell and shes my life too mate so I know where you coming from!

Keep the faith man


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Well done mr that's defo a change right there , ur waistlines tapering too... I have no waist at the mo will take a pic lol


Cheers pal, I just hope I can continue for the next 2/3 months in the same vane; whilst my training is still hampered by the odd niggle here and there I am on a decent run of training this year and would be more than happy to continue at 90% consistently and be in the gym each and every week :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Ay up fella!
> 
> Just seen this and wanted to say great work your putting in mate,nice weights and improvements, and a good journal with good reasons for doing it all :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Hello my fellow real ale enthusiast 

Thanks for your kind words, genuinely appreciated :thumbup1:

Aah, there's nothing in life more precious to a fella than his daughter ime, there really isn't - well if there is I have yet to find it anyway.

How old is your daughter mate? mine's 12.

Yes I am trying my best to "keep the faith" although I'm not entirely sure what I have faith in any more - except maybe for real ale, steak & chocolate


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Double J said:


> Hello my fellow real ale enthusiast
> 
> Thanks for your kind words, genuinely appreciated :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


For as long as you are led by real ale and steak pal then your a man who thinks like me and it can only lead to greatness 

Daughter is 6 mate, had her with my ex who was a nightmare,but same as you something great came out of it  see her on weekends and whenever I can really, me and the ex speak ok so I get more time now. Married to a new lass now and its all good


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> For as long as you are led by real ale and steak pal then your a man who thinks like me and it can only lead to greatness
> 
> Daughter is 6 mate, had her with my ex who was a nightmare,but same as you something great came out of it  see her on weekends and whenever I can really, me and the ex speak ok so I get more time now. Married to a new lass now and its all good


She's at a great age mate and I found that by being a part-time dad (I was full-time for first 8 years) we tend to make so much more use of our time together and tend to use it more constructively as the time together is reduced compared to how it was. It seems to make it more precious somehow 

I haven't spoken to my ex for a long time and that's exactly how I like it tbh. I was on the wrong end of so much venom and bile as a result of the split it was untrue. Very hard for me to forgive that, even now.

Still that's in the past now and I am just out of the one (3.5 year) relationship I had since.

I have managed to survive this long without ever getting married and seeing as my boyish good looks are now rapidly approaching their sell by date I doubt I ever will :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Double J said:


> Just back from a shoulder session: -
> 
> Seated Rear Machine Press
> 
> ...


why dont you use dumbells fella...getting back into the journal reading so will sub yours along with few others


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

barsnack said:


> why dont you use dumbells fella...getting back into the journal reading so will sub yours along with few others


I have suffered for years with forearm issues mate and have found in the past that I can aggravate them more easily via use of dumbells. I do usually include at least one smith machine exercise for shoulders but didn't last night.

I have to say though that I do not think my training has suffered via use of mainly machines and cables - I personally feel that some of the modern machines are a very good substitute tbh.

Yes I had noticed you hadn't posted in here for months, was gonna pm you but found the whole episode too upsetting tbh :lol:

Be good to have your wit and repartee in here more often matey :thumb:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Double J said:


> I have suffered for years with forearm issues mate and have found in the past that I can aggravate them more easily via use of dumbells. I do usually include at least one smith machine exercise for shoulders but didn't last night.
> 
> I have to say though that I do not think my training has suffered via use of mainly machines and cables - I personally feel that some of the modern machines are a very good substitute tbh.
> 
> ...


im detecting some sarcasm...yeah agree with the new machines, all this stuff about how dumbbells etc works more muscles etc, well if your doing the movement right then your hitting same movement ad muscles as machines..i use shoulder press as cant be bothere loading the barbell but hitting last weight on machine so will be moving to barbell shortly....goinna spend more time in the journals, starting one next week meself so always find reading others the best way to get results......although i feel left out as i dont have any kids, if i talk about my goldfish franky, will this count


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> im detecting some sarcasm...yeah agree with the new machines, all this stuff about how dumbbells etc works more muscles etc, well if your doing the movement right then your hitting same movement ad muscles as machines..i use shoulder press as cant be bothere loading the barbell but hitting last weight on machine so will be moving to barbell shortly....goinna spend more time in the journals, starting one next week meself so always find reading others the best way to get results......although i feel left out as i dont have any kids, if i talk about my goldfish franky, will this count


ive started one- bring ur goldfish :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

barsnack said:


> im detecting some sarcasm...yeah agree with the new machines, all this stuff about how dumbbells etc works more muscles etc, well if your doing the movement right then your hitting same movement ad muscles as machines..i use shoulder press as cant be bothere loading the barbell but hitting last weight on machine so will be moving to barbell shortly....goinna spend more time in the journals, starting one next week meself so always find reading others the best way to get results......although i feel left out as i dont have any kids, if i talk about my goldfish franky, will this count


Franky is welcome in here matey; didn't know you had a pet. Having said that I have one too that I never talk about - my pet turtle called chilli; will upload a pic later if I can - just in case anyone gives a sh1t :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Double J said:


> Franky is welcome in here matey; didn't know you had a pet. Having said that I have one too that I never talk about - my pet turtle called chilli; will upload a pic later if I can - just in case anyone gives a sh1t :lol:


hate turtles, there smelly, inconsiderate and always leave the bathroom door open....you running any aas at the minute or considering it shortly


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Going very well for you Dj!

likin the abb thing happening at your weight,good going,i like talkin to you i feel less heavy now(385)

i am now on trt lol i was a bit haherm well lady like before at 6.8 units---oops off the low end of scale!

Keep it up bro!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

barsnack said:


> hate turtles, there smelly, inconsiderate and always leave the bathroom door open....you running any aas at the minute or considering it shortly


I am running Test400 at 1 ml per week, or at least I am supposed to be but I have yet to manage two jabs 7 days apart!! As of now it is more like every 9 or 10 days so I am pretty much on TRT dose. Need to get this sorted I know although I may stick with this for now and have a little "blast" (1.5ml maybe) in a month or so.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Going very well for you Dj!
> 
> likin the abb thing happening at your weight,good going,i like talkin to you i feel less heavy now(385)
> 
> ...


Hi mate, thanks for your kind words. Yes I'm not often outweighed by 110 lbs but feel anorexic talking to you bro :lol:

TRT huh, that'll give you a little boost eh, especially if your reading was that low!

Are you sticking with there dose or, erm, supplementing it with a bit of your own? :whistling:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Double J said:


> I am running Test400 at 1 ml per week, or at least I am supposed to be but I have yet to manage two jabs 7 days apart!! As of now it is more like every 9 or 10 days so I am pretty much on TRT dose. Need to get this sorted I know although I may stick with this for now and have a little "blast" (1.5ml maybe) in a month or so.


well they are long esters so why not...trying to figure out mycut cycle, so goinna run it up until week i go to holiday so wont lose much when im away...you not bother running any orals


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Double J said:


> I am running Test400 at 1 ml per week, or at least I am supposed to be but I have yet to manage two jabs 7 days apart!! As of now it is more like every 9 or 10 days so I am pretty much on TRT dose. Need to get this sorted I know although I may stick with this for now and have a little "blast" (1.5ml maybe) in a month or so.


I always love how trt doses never last long before they are added to :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Hi mate, thanks for your kind words. Yes I'm not often outweighed by 110 lbs but feel anorexic talking to you bro :lol:
> 
> TRT huh, that'll give you a little boost eh, especially if your reading was that low!
> 
> Are you sticking with there dose or, erm, supplementing it with a bit of your own? :whistling:


Cough erm well i stuck two in that evening and will put one/week in total plus i am on 100mg winny/100prov/for 2 weeks then t3/t4 gh and peps for 2 weeks then both for two weeks,just to help i think! :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BigBarnBoy said:


> I always love how trt doses never last long before they are added to :lol:


No idea what you mean young man,doownt ya nooo! :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> I am running Test400 at 1 ml per week, or at least I am supposed to be but I have yet to manage two jabs 7 days apart!! As of now it is more like every 9 or 10 days so I am pretty much on TRT dose. Need to get this sorted I know although I may stick with this for now and have a little "blast" (1.5ml maybe) in a month or so.


Recommended trt dose = 250mg sus every 3 weeks!!!!!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

barsnack said:


> well they are long esters so why not...trying to figure out mycut cycle, so goinna run it up until week i go to holiday so wont lose much when im away...you not bother running any orals


I did run Pro SD about a month back but didn't do it justice. I started off with the intention of running it at 20mg per day initially, up to 30mg per day a fter 10-14 days for another 10-14 days but never got into the swing of taking the tabs - useless I know but kept forgetting to take them to work and forgetting to take one in the morning so in the end I was taking 10mg pre-workout although that only lasted about a week too :sad:

What cycle you running or do you mean the DNP?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> I always love how trt doses never last long before they are added to :lol:


Not uncommon is it? 

Looking good in the avi pic mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Recommended trt dose = 250mg sus every 3 weeks!!!!!


Yeah I think I read that somewhere a while back; surely that's far too low :whistling:

I am still all over the place with mine - as of now I have had 2 jabs in the last 3 weeks so am not doing myself any favours really. Had a busy weekend and never managed to find the time to research jabbing myself (I haven't self-jabbed yet but need to start asap). Have promised myself I will sort it tonight and then continue to do it every 7 days....

Need to get it sorted permanently - have been dabbling with test for a few months now on and off but apart from 3 or 4 weeks I have always been late with the jabs (I intended to run 1ml of TT400 for about 16 weeks and then taper down for a while etc) and it has probably averaged out at about 240ml per week I reckon.

Also need to get up to speed with something to combat eostrogen I think; been very emotional this weekend :surrender:

Definitely not watching anything remotely soppy on TV this week


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Double J said:


> Not uncommon is it?
> 
> Looking good in the avi pic mate :thumbup1:


Definatly not mate..adding extra can only be a good thing anyhow 

Cheers for that bout the avi mate,did it for my journal just to see how deadlifting again etc was bringing it on..got a load of good feedback so stuck it on the avi


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Adex is good for estrogen management,and can be got cheap. Could try a week or so blast of that if you feel youd benefit,maybe a tab a day? Helps with bloat aswell. I use half a tab eod on cycle and it works a treat.

Aromasin after that,or of course letro to totally kill estrogen.

Or just stop being a soppy [email protected] :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, quick update time.

Didn't train Friday but went to gym Saturday. As I knew it was my only session out of 4/5 days I decided to do a variety of exercises with the idea being to keep everything ticking over nicely for the following week.

Genuinely cannot remember precisely details of sets and how many reps I did but training was along these lines: -

Seated Chest Press 3 x 15/12/12 - warm up

Tricep Dips Machine 3 x 12-15 reps

Triceps Cable Pushdowns 3 x 10 reps

Seated O/H Shoulder Press 4 x 10-15 reps

Wide Grip Cable Pulldowns 3 x 10- 12 reps

Narrow Grip Seated Row Machine 4 x 10-12 reps

Lying Cable Bicep Curls 4 x 12-15 reps

I think that is about right and 24 sets seems to be too. Didn't really max out on anything and last set was the heaviest usually. Certainly did enough to know I had trained over the weekend :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JJ you sound like i was,it is getting better now though,sobsob,i feel a bit more manly!

It could just be a very low test level you have,that is my problem,with the sus it is going away now!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Adex is good for estrogen management,and can be got cheap. Could try a week or so blast of that if you feel youd benefit,maybe a tab a day? Helps with bloat aswell. I use half a tab eod on cycle and it works a treat.
> 
> Aromasin after that,or of course letro to totally kill estrogen.
> 
> Or just stop being a soppy [email protected] :lol:


Cheers mate I think I have got to the stage I need something - am putting in an order this afternoon - just looking now actually :thumbup1:

Yeah I could always try that I suppose but not sure it would work. I blame my mum for taking me to see Bambi when I was 6 - I cried my eyes out when Bambi's mum (or dad can't remember) got shot - have never been the same since :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> JJ you sound like i was,it is getting better now though,sobsob,i feel a bit more manly!
> 
> It could just be a very low test level you have,that is my problem,with the sus it is going away now!


Hmmmm.....should I have low test when I've been taking in exogenous test for months or is it lack of oestrogen management?

As is obvious I'm sure, I only have a fairly basic grasp of things so all input welcome although I do now think that BBB is spot on - I am just a soppy [email protected] at the end of the day


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Double J said:


> I did run Pro SD about a month back but didn't do it justice. I started off with the intention of running it at 20mg per day initially, up to 30mg per day a fter 10-14 days for another 10-14 days but never got into the swing of taking the tabs - useless I know but kept forgetting to take them to work and forgetting to take one in the morning so in the end I was taking 10mg pre-workout although that only lasted about a week too :sad:
> 
> What cycle you running or do you mean the DNP?


running tbol and test C 500mg per week from week 3 of DNP cycle which im running for hoping 3weeks


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

barsnack said:


> running tbol and test C 500mg per week from week 3 of DNP cycle which im running for hoping 3weeks


You doing a journal? I seem to recall you mentioning it?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Double J said:


> You doing a journal? I seem to recall you mentioning it?


yeah starting it tomorrow as dnp hasnt came in post yet today, so goinna get macros sorted tonight and get cracking...getting the strongman circuits set up in backyard, got me tyre, sledge hammer, and few other things to help me get some cardio going...and it was bambis mom that was shot


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

If you are only putting in 200-250 mg/wk your own supply would have stopped long ago and i would be very surprised if your getting so much test that aromatisation (spell)is occuring mate,have you got sore nipples,have your nuts shrunk up,do you feel lazyer than normal(lol),any other symptoms?

If you where using 600-1g per week may be so,not on what your using Imo


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

biglbs said:


> If you are only putting in 200-250 mg/wk your own supply would have stopped long ago and i would be very surprised if your getting so much test that aromatisation (spell)is occuring mate,have you got sore nipples,have your nuts shrunk up,do you feel lazyer than normal(lol),any other symptoms?
> 
> If you where using 600-1g per week may be so,not on what your using Imo


not sure if hes mentioned it, why not run som adex 50mg eod...done this on last cycle and had no problems


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

50mg, fcuk me that must be expensive


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> 50mg, fcuk me that must be expensive


haha yeah meant 0.5...thinking of tbol doses


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Adex is good for estrogen management,and can be got cheap. Could try a week or so blast of that if you feel youd benefit,maybe a tab a day? Helps with bloat aswell. I use half a tab eod on cycle and it works a treat.
> 
> Aromasin after that,or of course letro to totally kill estrogen.
> 
> Or just stop being a soppy [email protected] :lol:


Aw, leave him alone, nothing wrong with being a bit soppy double j...bless..x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> If you are only putting in 200-250 mg/wk your own supply would have stopped long ago and i would be very surprised if your getting so much test that aromatisation (spell)is occuring mate,have you got sore nipples,have your nuts shrunk up,do you feel lazyer than normal(lol),any other symptoms?
> 
> If you where using 600-1g per week may be so,not on what your using Imo


No mate, no sore nipples and nuts are not shrunken (no more than they are naturally anyway  ) I don't think. Lazy - me lol? Well I suppose I did spend longer than normal in bed this weekend but I couldn't help it - it was just too tempting :whistling: :lol:

Cheers for your input mate - genuinely appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Aw, leave him alone, nothing wrong with being a bit soppy double j...bless..x


That's right hun, you tell 'em. I'm all man really 

Well, most of the time that is :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

TheBob said:


> Alright sweetcheeks , I will be checking in on this journal .
> 
> Luv bobber


Evening Roberto.

Tell me, do you find those red mittens help cut down on callouses? I'm tempted to buy a pair if so :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Whistle, whistle....wheres all the training in here? Something else occupying your time then...? Lol as long as your enjoying whatever else your up to...xx


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

TheBob said:


> The mittens are sh1te. I am saving up for gloves and a new hat too..I look like an old man in my avi but I am only 27 ffs


I think you're doing the right thing Bob.....Gok Kwan will be proud of you one day


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Whistle, whistle....wheres all the training in here? Something else occupying your time then...? Lol as long as your enjoying whatever else your up to...xx


Ooops....I haven't been doing any :no:

I was out for the day on Sunday, had a very stressful 2-3 hours with my ex-girlfriend on Monday and wasn't up to the gym afterwards, Tuesday I had my daughter with me overnight....think that's about it...so life got in the way really as it sometimes does hun.

Have been to the gym tonight though and will write it up now.

Hope things are good with you hun? x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Right so made it to the gym tonight (At Last I hear Enjoy1 saying :whistling: )

Still have my daughter with me but she wanted to go to Zumba Fitness class so I had 90 mins to kill so I trained my ass off for once. Did chest & biceps: -

Nautilus Incline Press

1 x 90kg x 12

1 x 130kg x 10

1 x 160kg x 8

1 x 170kg x 6

1 x 175kg x 6

Seated Chest Press

1 x 75kg x 15

2 x 100kg x 10

Pec Dec Flyes

1 x 60kg x 15

3 x 75kg x 12

Cable Flyes (Low)

3 x 17.5kg x 12

Standing Alternate Dumbell Curls

3 x 25kg x 9.9.8

Lying Cable Curls

1 x 40kg x 15

2 x 50kg x 12

1 x 55kg x 13

End of a session I was very pleased with :thumb:

Not sure if the 175kg x 6 was a PB or not. It is very close either way.

Felt strong tonight for some reason (maybe I put a little extra Jack3d in pre-wo by mistake  ) Especially seeing as I trained 2 bodyparts together which is not that common for me.

Even better, despite going heavy I had no pain or discomfort in my left forearm, which is the first time I can say that for quite some time, especially given that the biceps were trained quite hard :thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Double J said:


> Ooops....I haven't been doing any :no:
> 
> I was out for the day on Sunday, had a very stressful 2-3 hours with my ex-girlfriend on Monday and wasn't up to the gym afterwards, Tuesday I had my daughter with me overnight....think that's about it...so life got in the way really as it sometimes does hun.
> 
> ...


Hey double J ..sorry to hear you had a bit of a time of it then...things getting better now though I'm hoping...? Good session in there....at last..lol..keep going strong hun...your doing great and looking awesome...take care..xx


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey double J ..sorry to hear you had a bit of a time of it then...things getting better now though I'm hoping...? Good session in there....at last..lol..keep going strong hun...your doing great and looking awesome...take care..xx


Couldn't you sleep last night? :whistling:

Thanks hun, you're too kind. It was the Monday really....didn't intend to train Sunday or Tuesday but just didn't have it in me on Monday - were together 3.5 years until Feb and tried to remain friends but that proved too awkward (for me).

You know what, when I look back over the last few months I realise what a sh1t time I have had generally: -

Moved House

Separation and subsequent final split

Flooded Villa (downstairs and not covered by Insurance)

Failed 10k plus Insurance claim on former rental property (bar £200)

Had to renovate former rental property (at my own expense as it turned out)

Work Pressure (1 of 3 man team off for 10 weeks at busiest time)

No holiday in that time

No wonder I'm going grey ffs :lol:

However, all of the above issues are now behind me and I am going to enjoy (hopefully) a week in the Canaries before the end of the month :thumb:

Am hoping that I have finally turned a corner and can concentrate on my daughter and my training - 2 things that make me happy :

Hope things are going well for you? Training certainly is by the looks of your journal :thumbup1:

Thanks again hun, means a lot xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Couldn't you sleep last night? :whistling:
> 
> Thanks hun, you're too kind. It was the Monday really....didn't intend to train Sunday or Tuesday but just didn't have it in me on Monday - were together 3.5 years until Feb and tried to remain friends but that proved too awkward (for me).
> 
> ...


Life is great a?

As you say in the past now,hope things improve mate.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Life is great a?
> 
> As you say in the past now,hope things improve mate.


Cheers mate, bit of a rough patch over the last few months as you can see but hey, I'm still here, I'm still big & strong, I still have all my own hair and teeth and I'm still a handsome ba$tard 

***Technically not all of the above is entirely true :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Trained shoulders tonight: -

Seated Rear Machine Press

1 x 75kg x 14

2 x 95kg x 15

Seated Smith Front Press

1 x 70kg x 10

1 x 90kg x 8

1 x 100kg x 6

1 x 110kg x 4

Finished with a drop set: -

100kg x 4

80kg x 3

60kg x 6

Face Pulls

1 x 25kg x 15

1 x 35kg x 12

2 x 40kg x10

Seated Machine Side Lateral Raises

1 x 70kg x 15

2 x 80kg x 12

Drop Set:

70kg x 8

50kg x 6

Cable Rear Delt Reverse Flyes

3 x 12 reps (point 11 on stack - no idea of weight)

Really pleased with the workout again....no forearm pain again and moving some decent weight (for me).

Hoping this continues for some time.....might actually make some progress this year at this rate :tongue:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Strong shoulder work J well done!


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Popped in again , finding your sessions looking awesome hun....keep it up...going strong...love it...xx


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Strong shoulder work J well done!


Cheers mate, means a lot coming from a beast like you :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:
 

> Popped in again , finding your sessions looking awesome hun....keep it up...going strong...love it...xx


Cheers mate, means a lot coming from a babe like you :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Double J said:


> Cheers mate, means a lot coming from a babe like you :thumb:


Aww. Ty hun...just keep smiling and working hard....and I will keep giving u a kick in the pants if and when you need it...lol xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Cheers mate, means a lot coming from a babe like you :thumb:


Smoothy! :tongue:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Aww. Ty hun...just keep smiling and working hard....and I will keep giving u a kick in the pants if and when you need it...lol xx


Trying my best to hun, and thanks for the incentive.......I think lol


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Smoothy! :tongue:


Hey I can call you a babe if you like..........


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

" Dont call me babe ! "


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> " Dont call me babe ! "


I can't, I''ve lost your mobile number hunni :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey DJ ... Sessions looking good buddy , I'm heading to do cardio! Lol 5th and last session if the week - BOOM !!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Hey DJ ... Sessions looking good buddy , I'm heading to do cardio! Lol 5th and last session if the week - BOOM !!


Cheers mate, good to see you back - been struggling to tear yourself off MSN have you 

Glad to hear you're back in the gym though - hopefully that bout of sickness is behind you now pal :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

isnt it about time u changed your name u have had this one a couple of weeks now


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> isnt it about time u changed your name u have had this one a couple of weeks now


Lol, no mate I'm sticking with this one now. It's anonymous enough for my purposes


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Right, quick update time........

I jumped on the scales in the gym after training and weighted about 19 stone 2 on them, which surprised me as I am usually closer to 20 on them due to the fact it is usually about 9.30pm and have drank about 2 liltrs of water.

As a result I jumped on the scales at home yesterday morning, first thing, and weighed in at 263.4lbs :w00t:

So it appears that I have somehow dropped about half a stone recently, not really sure why? :confused1:

Only reasons I can think of: -

Still a plonker with the test - went 2 weeks without until a day ago :no:

Have been eating less fruit and veg recently

Not sure calorie wise as I have got out of the habit of using myfitnesspal from when I had no internet for several days. Nothing radically different as far as I can recall...

Not eactly been clean either - had an Indian last Saturday (and alcohol - a cracking red wine :beer: ), a Pizza Hut during the week, a tub of ice cream last night (as well as a Belgian Chocolate Cheesecake slice} :sad:

Actually reading this back I think I need to start using myfitnesspal :whistling:

On a brighter note - I am going to Fuerteventura for a week next Saturday - only £135 for flights and a car for the week so well happy with that; never had car hire that cheap......ever :thumb:

I will have internet access though so I intend to keep this updated (I will be training out there) and I might include a couple of snaps of the blue sea and gorgeous sandy beaches too :tongue:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Managed to pop to the gym this afternoon; only had about 30 mins so chose to hammer my triceps: -

Lying Dumbell Reverse Curls (Across Chest)

1 x 12.5kg x 15 (each arm)

1 x 15kg x 13

1 x 17.5kg x 12

1 x 20kg x 10

Cable Pushdowns

1 x 75kg x 15

2 x 95kg x 12

Overhead Rope Extensions

1 x 45kg x 15

1 x 55kg x 12

1 x 60kg x 12

Standing Rope Extensions (To Side)

1 x 45kg x 15

1 x 50kg x 12

1 x 55kg x 12

End of a brief but enjoyable session. Won't be training until Monday now - should be back & biceps :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

im feeling u with diet mate, mines gone to sh1t the past week, and tomorrow shall be beer day and probably low protein, i shall smash a shake for breakfast with 100g protein in, probably have some pork scratching in the pub and hopefully have a protein heavy meal. I have had around 280g protein today (200g of which is from shakes lol)and will probably only eat a chicken breast tonight when im home from my moms


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Double J said:


> Right, quick update time........
> 
> I jumped on the scales in the gym after training and weighted about 19 stone 2 on them, which surprised me as I am usually closer to 20 on them due to the fact it is usually about 9.30pm and have drank about 2 liltrs of water.
> 
> ...


Hey babe...lol..sound like your doing great like me..eat sh1t and lose weight..wtf?? Your weekend sounds like mine...Indian food and a snifter of red...mmmm can't beat it...unless you follow it with a plate of cheesecake... Keep up the hard work, have a great holiday...come back raring and ready...xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Right, quick update time........
> 
> I jumped on the scales in the gym after training and weighted about 19 stone 2 on them, which surprised me as I am usually closer to 20 on them due to the fact it is usually about 9.30pm and have drank about 2 liltrs of water.
> 
> ...


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> im feeling u with diet mate, mines gone to sh1t the past week, and tomorrow shall be beer day and probably low protein, i shall smash a shake for breakfast with 100g protein in, probably have some pork scratching in the pub and hopefully have a protein heavy meal. I have had around 280g protein today (200g of which is from shakes lol)and will probably only eat a chicken breast tonight when im home from my moms


Yeah diet has probably been my biggest failing on my part over the years. I have decent muscle size and quite a heavily muscled 6 pack but it has been ruined by the fat suit on the outside lol. I do think starting a journal has helped and I like to think I am progressing but with more discipline I would no doubt be in better shape. I have always liked my food though and don't suppose I am gonna change drastically anytime soon if I'm honest :no:

I think to best protect you from going all catabolic though you should at least double up on the pork scratchings mate :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey babe...lol..sound like your doing great like me..eat sh1t and lose weight..wtf?? Your weekend sounds like mine...Indian food and a snifter of red...mmmm can't beat it...unless you follow it with a plate of cheesecake... Keep up the hard work, have a great holiday...come back raring and ready...xx


Hi hunni....yeah same here....not sure why but the scales don't lie of course. Yeah I am partial to Indian food and the odd bottle of red...you clearly have good taste 

I am ready for a break I have to say....as I said I will be training out there but the diet may slip a little (more than usual that is) and I dare say the alcohol intake will be higher than normal.

Thanks for your support hun x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Pics of nice tanned hooters and butts please mate!

Weight gain and loss do surprise us mate,i am 395lbs now ffs!Fat cvnt of what!

Just about managed to pick your comments out of the quote mate :lol:

Can't promise as I'll be villa-based but I will try for ya!

So you've put 10lbs on mate.....must be a re-comp effect going on thought surely given your diet and training over the last few weeks so I would bet you look better than you did at 385lbs mate?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Been to gym tonight and trained biceps. Had intended to do some back too but it didn't happen....

Seated Nautilus One Arm Curls

1 x 25kg x 12

1 x 40kg x 10

1 x 45kg x 8

1 x 50kg x 6 - FINALLY HIT 50KG A SIDE - A CLEAR PB AND MORE EVIDENCE THAT FOREARM FINALLY HEALED :clap:

1 x 52,5kg x 6 - I actually managed 2 unassisted reps with each arm and gave myself a slight "touch" on the other reps. Another PB though :thumb:

I then super setted the following: -

Cable Hammer Curls

1 x 35kg x 12

1 x 40kg x 12

1 x 45kg x 12

Olympic Bar Curls

1 x 30kg x 6 (very painful forearm pump)

1 x 30kg x 12

1 x 30kg x 13

I finished the session with these:

Lying Cable Curls

1 x 45kg x 15

1 x 60kg x 12

1 x 60kg x 12

End of probably the best bicep session I have had for an awful long time....felt strong, no forearm discomfort (other than first set on Oly bar curls) and a very good pump.

If I can get a few sessions like this in on my biceps maybe I can get the [email protected] to start growing again and get closer to that dream 20 inch milestone :beer:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Double J said:


> Been to gym tonight and trained biceps. Had intended to do some back too but it didn't happen....
> 
> Seated Nautilus One Arm Curls
> 
> ...


Great going hun....and yeah ....that dream 20 inches....one dream I keep having too funny enough...lol...xx


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Great going hun....and yeah ....that dream 20 inches....one dream I keep having too funny enough...lol...xx


Would 20cm do by any chance? :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Double J said:


> Would 20cm do by any chance? :lol:


it would be a push but i would try :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Double J said:


> Would 20cm do by any chance? :lol:


Hell hun...20 cm...now how dya ever fit in them speedos...lol x


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

I sincerely wish you well and have a wonderful journey discovering YOU

Very Best Wishes

Kaza


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> it would be a push but i would try :lol:


Lol, I'll bet you would mate. Not sure it would "be a push" to a man of your experience though :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Hell hun...20 cm...now how dya ever fit in them speedos...lol x


Speedos lol, me and budgie smugglers don't get on hun....I'll stick with my mankini next week I think


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fit4life said:


> I sincerely wish you well and have a wonderful journey discovering YOU
> 
> Very Best Wishes
> 
> Kaza


Hi,

Thanks for popping in and for your kind words, much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

so you've opted out of doing back, thats how ti starts, what your biceps at now?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

TheBob said:


> dJ in budgie smugglers .... Don't you have toothpick legs ?


Lol, no I don't Bob it's just a rumour......serves me right for photoshopping my upper body in my avi


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Right.....finally made it to gym last night and trained chest: -

Nautilus Incline Press

1 x 80kg x 12

1 x 120kg x 10

1 x 150kg x 8

1 x 170kg x 6

1 x 175kg x 5

1 x 177.5kg x 2 - PB :thumbup1:

Really struggled to get 5 reps with the 175kg - first 3 were smooth-ish, the 4th was a struggle and the fifth took about 20 secs to get the bar up. Had I videoed it you would swear it was in slow motion :lol:

Pec Dec Flyes

1 x 60kg x 15

2 x 75kg x 12

4 x 80kg x 11

Had to end the session at this point - am flying to Fuerteventura today and desparately needed another sunbed before I fly 

Very pleased with the PB - albeit for 2 reps :whistling:

Will be training regularly out there; there is a gym within walking distance of my place so will be getting several sessions in :thumb:

Not sure if I will be able to update this as I struggle badly to type more than a line or two on my phone.....if not keep training guys and girls and have a great week :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Pics of nice tanned hooters and butts please mate!
> 
> Weight gain and loss do surprise us mate,i am 395lbs now ffs!Fat cvnt of what!
> 
> ...


Glad you could see em!

This forum does odd **** at times

You are right i look more muscular,this week has rid me of a few pounds however!

Good training here when you do!

Food ,do'nt mention food!It's wine o'clock sat in 7 mins


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Just saw your sig,lol

Me and spike got off on wrong foot at start!

He put me on ignore list lol

I saw that readyandwinkin thread,lost it or what?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Wats up Jon hope all is goin good for you pal. You're a good man and an asset to the forum... You can achieve what ever you want with your body my man


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> Wats up Jon hope all is goin good for you pal. You're a good man and an asset to the forum... You can achieve what ever you want with your body my man


You must have had some good sh1t mate its 04.11 am! :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Glad you could see em!
> 
> This forum does odd **** at times
> 
> ...


Hope wine 0 clock went well for you mate, any progress on the heart front at all? Fingers crossed for you buddy.

Oh and yes R & W totally lost the plot lol, Spike wound him up big time; had to pinch some of his final post as my sig, as you noticed :whistling:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Breda said:


> Wats up Jon hope all is goin good for you pal. You're a good man and an asset to the forum... You can achieve what ever you want with your body my man


Hi mate, yes all is well here bro, hope it is going good for you - see you are now a Pro-10 rep? Have to say I got a sample of the chocolate whey just before I went away and was well impressed. Didn't order due to imminent holiday....will be putting an order in very shortly tho, any discount codes going by any chance mate? :whistling:

Cheers for the comments btw, I'll assume you were p1ssed at the time though


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Right then - an overdue update.

Had my week in Fuerteventura....back early Sunday morning.....not hit the gym as of yet - going tonight.

Managed to get 4 weights sessions in whilst I was away so not too shabby.....only missed out on triceps for the week, which I will put right this week :thumb:

Ran out of the Isis Test 400 2 weeks ago and got my hands on some Prochem TriTest 400 just before i went away...pinned just before I left for the airport last Saturday (again an 8/9 day gap) and will do so again tonight (so a 10.5 day gap ffs) after that I am determined to keep to every 7 days.

Oh and tried my first quad shot.....never again - within 24 hours I was hobbling like a cripple which lasted for 3 full days until I went to chemist for paracetamol and ibuuprofen which worked well. Took a full 7 days to recover properly though :cursing:

So tonight it's back to ass cheeks :thumb:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Mate, hope you enojoyed your break in Fuerteventura? - the summer is here for sure, at the beach yetserday for a bit and yep a bit of a lobster today :cursing:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

irishdude said:


> Mate, hope you enojoyed your break in Fuerteventura? - the summer is here for sure, at the beach yetserday for a bit and yep a bit of a lobster today :cursing:


Hi mate, yes I did, very much so...weather was brilliant and it was rather amusing to read about the terrential rain in the UK most of last week whilst I was basking in 25 - 30 degrees :lol:

Lobster....very nice. Nearest I got was a paella but by god it was awesome :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Hope wine 0 clock went well for you mate, any progress on the heart front at all? Fingers crossed for you buddy.
> 
> Oh and yes R & W totally lost the plot lol, Spike wound him up big time; had to pinch some of his final post as my sig, as you noticed :whistling:


Hay,great to see you back,it was a gooden a?

I wound R&W the first time and got him banned,lol

I miss him so...........:double ****:

I clocked it on sig!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Hay,great to see you back,it was a gooden a?
> 
> I wound R&W the first time and got him banned,lol
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, good to be back 

Yes I remember seeing that mate, you did a number on him lol.

You miss him? Neither do I......


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey hun, not popped in for a while but had to come in and praise you in admiration of your dedication to your training...in feurte, and still managed to haul your ass to the gym...I love it....keep working hard...your doing fantastic. Xxx


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey hun, not popped in for a while but had to come in and praise you in admiration of your dedication to your training...in feurte, and still managed to haul your ass to the gym...I love it....keep working hard...your doing fantastic. Xxx


Aaw thanks hun, I do actually enjoy training out there....not one to sit in the sun all day me.... 

It's not a bad gym tbh....certainly adequate to keep ticking over. Actually. I did take a few pics...will try and upload one or two shortly :thumb:

Thanks for your support hun xx


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Boom !!!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Boom !!!


Hi matey, how's things? Hope you're doing ok pal, any updates on the stomach problems?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, am currently trying to upload some pics I took whilst away last week..show where I am at currently....got weighed on the gym scales on Wedesday morning last week and was 19 stone 5 and a bit :w00t:

Hopefully pics should be on here in a few mins :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> View attachment 83090
> 
> 
> View attachment 83091
> ...


I hope your proud mate,you look awsome,i will avoid food even more,inspired by that! repped!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I hope your proud mate,you look awsome,i will avoid food even more,inspired by that! repped!


Thanks so much for those words mate, genuiinely appreciated....might have looked better had I not been on the p1ss the night before too


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Thanks so much for those words mate, genuiinely appreciated....might have looked better had I not been on the p1ss the night before too


i am eating a bowl of celery/tobasco/bit salad cream on it--see:thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> i am eating a bowl of celery/tobasco/bit salad cream on it--see:thumb:


Bet you'd much prefer the foot long Subway I've just put away :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Bet you'd much prefer the foot long Subway I've just put away :lol:


no:cursing:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> no:cursing:


Lol, you sure? 

In fairness it's the only thing I've had to eat today - seriously debating running across the road for another one tbh - foot long steak & cheese oh yeah - oops....did I say that out loud.........sorry mate :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Double J said:


> Lol, you sure?
> 
> In fairness it's the only thing I've had to eat today - seriously debating running across the road for another one tbh - foot long steak & cheese oh yeah - oops....did I say that out loud.........sorry mate :lol:


Subway is sh1t!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Subway is sh1t!!


Yeah see^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^mind you if they make you look that good mmmmm?

I ate a whole celery and it was fine:no:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Subway is sh1t!!


Wouldn't/don't eat it that often but it's not sh1t mate...loads of fresh salad and high in protein and carbs...fits nicely into the overall picture imo especially if you avoid some of the less nutritious fillings :thumb:

You're clearly either a salad dodger or a fast food (KFC) merchant........or maybe both


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Yeah see^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^mind you if they make you look that good mmmmm?
> 
> I ate a whole celery and it was fine:no:


Celery is good food choice mate and a full stick would just about fit nicely on the (second) foot long Subway I'm about to eat :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Double J said:


> View attachment 83090
> 
> 
> View attachment 83091
> ...


Well done mate! Coming along very nicley now!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Celery is good food choice mate and a full stick would just about fit nicely on the (second) foot long Subway I'm about to eat :lol:


De-subbed off you now:whistling:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Well done mate! Coming along very nicley now!


Thanks mate, feedback much appreciated, especially when it's positive


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> De-subbed off you now:whistling:


Noooooo mate don't do that, good having you in here; stick around :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Noooooo mate don't do that, good having you in here; stick around :thumb:


Pulling yer wacker buddy x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Pulling yer wacker buddy x


Had me worried there mate :whistling: :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Had me worried there mate :whistling: :lol:


What........that i was'nt gonna pull your wang,people will talk JJ!

How far up u in wales bud?


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey hun, checking and checking out your pics....wootywoo....looking good...keep up the good work, its all paying off hun...xxx


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> What........that i was'nt gonna pull your wang,people will talk JJ!
> 
> How far up u in wales bud?


Lol....don't worry mate I'm comfortable with that.....and slightly relieved :lol:

Am quite far up north mate, in Prestatyn, next town is Rhyl which is the place round here that most people have heard of. You heard of it mate?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey hun, checking and checking out your pics....wootywoo....looking good...keep up the good work, its all paying off hun...xxx


Hello my lovely, hope you are good? Thank you hun, your words are very much appreciated, thank you :thumb: xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Lol....don't worry mate I'm comfortable with that.....and slightly relieved :lol:
> 
> Am quite far up north mate, in Prestatyn, next town is Rhyl which is the place round here that most people have heard of. You heard of it mate?


I have heard some massive cvnt lives up that way!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I have heard some massive cvnt lives up that way!


Lol, not the first time I've been spoken of as a massive cvnt around here; not sure they meant it in a nice way though


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Lol, not the first time I've been spoken of as a massive cvnt around here; not sure they meant it in a nice way though


I can hear the Welsh accent as they say"ooow yeeeeas boyo,heeee is a biig cvvvvvnt,i think eeeeee takes thooows steeeeriod thingss ya know!"


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I can hear the Welsh accent as they say"ooow yeeeeas boyo,heeee is a biig cvvvvvnt,i think eeeeee takes thooows steeeeriod thingss ya know!"


Pmsl :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I can hear the Welsh accent as they say"ooow yeeeeas boyo,heeee is a biig cvvvvvnt,i think eeeeee takes thooows steeeeriod thingss ya know!"


To which my reply is the standard "fvck off....I'm natural you cheeky [email protected]" :whistling:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

About time I put up last night's workout. Was feeling tired still from holiday and just did triceps to ease me back in: -

Dumbell Extensions Across Chest

1 x 15kg x 15 (not to failure)

1 x 17.5kg x 15

1 x 20kg x 12

1 x 22.5kg x 11

CGBP - Olympic Bar

4 x 60kg x 15 (was a bit light ideally but never use free bench so bar was wobbling about overhead :sad

Cable Pressdowns (V Bar)

4 x 75kg x 15 Closely followed by

Rope Overhead Extensions

4 x 55kg x 15

End of session, had a decent pump in tris at this point.

Have started to up food intake last day or so as I was well down on kcal & protein last 2/3 days. Finally put in about 1.1ml of Tritest400 last night before training so a gap of 11 days this time ffs.....

Think I need to advertise for a volunteer to make sure it is every 7 days in the future (an attractive female preferably)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> To which my reply is the standard "fvck off....I'm natural you cheeky [email protected]" :whistling:


OOOOOOw i'mm soorrry,i didd'nt nooow you could get that mightttteey,withoooot theeeeem caaaarpet roddds!Sorrrry boyy,i am off to play with my sheeeep now,with thaat vicar,yoouu know,my neighhhbuur upstairs,,,,,,We caalll hymm good Evans above!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> OOOOOOw i'mm soorrry,i didd'nt nooow you could get that mightttteey,withoooot theeeeem caaaarpet roddds!Sorrrry boyy,i am off to play with my sheeeep now,with thaat vicar,yoouu know,my neighhhbuur upstairs,,,,,,We caalll hymm good Evans above!


Is that you Dick Emery......I thought you died years ago :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Is that you Dick Emery......I thought you died years ago :lol:


That was a dick Emery joke!

You liked him too ?


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Double J said:


> About time I put up last night's workout. Was feeling tired still from holiday and just did triceps to ease me back in: -
> 
> Dumbell Extensions Across Chest
> 
> ...


Haha....take down that advert...position filled....lol..xx


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Double J said:


> Is that you Dick Emery......I thought you died years ago :lol:


JJ u need to follow lobes around and explain all his posts to everyone!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> JJ u need to follow lobes around and explain all his posts to everyone!!


I can't help it if you are tha only cvnt who gets them! :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> That was a dick Emery joke!
> 
> You liked him too ?


Ooh you are awful.......................but I like you :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Haha....take down that advert...position filled....lol..xx


 :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

JJ fella hows it going man :thumbup1:

Been away with work all week so just catching up..looking good in your pics a few pages back mate, great progress and some good shape going on..top work in progress fella :thumb:

Repped mate and keep up the good work.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

TheBob said:


> Was always partial to a bit of Michael bentines potty time


Your back on the potty now? :innocent:

Wheel tappers and shunters social club:thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

TheBob said:


> Was always partial to a bit of Michael bentines potty time


Sorry I've never heard of Michael Bentine, Bob and as for "potty time" I would imagine you get plenty of that nowadays in the Nursing Home where you live


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> JJ fella hows it going man :thumbup1:
> 
> Been away with work all week so just catching up..looking good in your pics a few pages back mate, great progress and some good shape going on..top work in progress fella :thumb:
> 
> Repped mate and keep up the good work.


Hi Mate,

Was wondering what had happened to you recently.

Cheers mate, your feedback is very much appreciated (as are the reps :thumbup1: ). Definitely going the right way so far this year, this is the longest continuous period of training I have had for some time and I think I am benefitting from that - oh and the test too 

No doubt an injury or setback is just around the corner :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Managed to get a biceps session in tonight; intended to do shoulders tbh but fell asleep and woke up feeling drained so quick coffee and gym before it closed. Went like this: -

Nautilus One Arm Curls

1 x 20kg x 15

1 x 35kg x 12

1 x 45kg x 8

1 x 50kg x 6

Rope Hammer Curls

1 x 40kg x 15

1 x 50kg x 12

1 x 55kg x 12

1 x 60kg x 12

Lying Cable Curls

4 x 40kg x 12

End of session - wasn't ever going to set any PB's tonight - hadn't eaten for 3 hours pre-wo and felt flat, However, got a half decent session in and intend to train the next 3 days so should turn out to be an ok week training-wise.

Have noticed too that appetite has continued to go throught the roof - eating like a horse last couple of days :bounce:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u fcukin gun polisher u!!! who goes the gym for a 'bicep session'


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> u fcukin gun polisher u!!! who goes the gym for a 'bicep session'


Gun polisher lol, no mate I often train my biceps alone; prefer to do that and give them maximum effort rather than after another body part tbh. Plus with my long history of forearm problems I find that training 1 bodypart per session (wherever I can) works best for keeping them largely injury free :beer:

Oh and don't forget - bicep curls get the girls 

(He says, speaking as a single man lol) :sad:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:lol: Morning gun gunner! x:whistling:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Morning JJ I'm back in ...


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Time for a long overdue update...........

Been training still but no more than a couple of times a week at best due to hectic personal matters.

Also, have been without a laptop for about 3 weeks too so lengthy posts are a real struggle currently, as are smilies.

Anyway, been to gym tonight and had an excellent chest session.

Moret to follow tomorrow :thumbup1:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Double J said:


> Time for a long overdue update...........
> 
> Been training still but no more than a couple of times a week at best due to hectic personal matters.
> 
> ...


Me too mate, crap diet, no training hardly and no internet at home aaaaargh!

Coincedentally I too had a great chest session last night and hopefully this will spur me on


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Pleased to announce I now have a laptop again and am therefore resurrecting the Phoenix from the ashes 

Have managed to get back on track over the last few days and trained as follows: -

Friday - Back (went really well and felt strong)

Sunday - Shoulders

Tonight - Biceps & Triceps

Am heading to bed now and tbh too tired to update more than this brief summary tonight. However, will resume with full updates from tomorrow. Will also be reverting to the use of Myfitnesspal as although my diet has been very good generally, I am not sure I have been getting enough protein day in, day out; I am aiming for a minimum of 300g per day.

Hope everyone is well and look forward to being back on here regularly.

Will be taking some updated pics in the next couple of weeks :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Pleased to announce I now have a laptop again and am therefore resurrecting the Phoenix from the ashes
> 
> Have managed to get back on track over the last few days and trained as follows: -
> 
> ...


Get's laptop then cannot be assed,lazy bones


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:confused1:Yeah, new laptop eh....pity you cant get on it to post in here ...lol :laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Enjoy1 said:


> :confused1:Yeah, new laptop eh....pity you cant get on it to post in here ...lol :laugh:


Post up or no new laptop:lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :confused1:Yeah, new laptop eh....pity you cant get on it to post in here ...lol :laugh:


Yes a brand spanking new one I'm pleased to say  Got it at a good price too :thumb: Did you manage to get one sorted hun?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Post up or no new laptop:lol:


Lol, yes am on it now mate - look I can do smilies and everything :tongue: :laugh: :bounce: :whistling: :rockon:  :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Training so far this week has gone well and trained traps and chest yesterday.

Been to gym tonight too and trained back; did 3 sets of 5 different exercises for 8-12 reps, all to failure and using as much weight as possible.

Diet been very good too recently and believe I have leaned out a little over the last couple of weeks :thumb:

Had a minor slip up tonight with half a tub of Ben & Jerrys (Berry Core) but apart from that pretty confident my macros are about where they should be.

Having a rest day tomorrow but back in gym Saturday :thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Double J said:


> Training so far this week has gone well and trained traps and chest yesterday.
> 
> Been to gym tonight too and trained back; did 3 sets of 5 different exercises for 8-12 reps, all to failure and using as much weight as possible.
> 
> ...


Half a tub......yeah yeah......you...leaving half a tub of ben and jerrys....:laugh: :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Lol, yes am on it now mate - look I can do smilies and everything :tongue: :laugh: :bounce: :whistling: :rockon:  :lol:


What is everything?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Half a tub......yeah yeah......you...leaving half a tub of ben and jerrys....:laugh: :lol:


It has been known yes :tongue:

I even shared some of it once


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> What is everything?


Everything, you know.....the whole 5 yards


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Double J said:


> It has been known yes :tongue:
> 
> I* even shared some of it once *


you did? I'm still trying to workout that whoooooooooooooooooooole sentence frankly....sharing? what?? :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

:gun_bandana: quick drive by :gun_bandana:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Flubs said:


> you did? I'm still trying to workout that whoooooooooooooooooooole sentence frankly....sharing? what?? :laugh:


Yeah.....I shared some of my favourite ice cream......one time :w00t:

I was plied with alcohol before hand mind :lol:

Or rather I was hammered, fell asleep and it had gone when I woke up mg:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> :gun_bandana: quick drive by :gun_bandana:


Hi matey, good to see you in here; don't worry I have been keeping up to date of your life via "I'm Straight..."

He loves me.......he loves me not.......he loves me :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Right: obviously been slacking again on the "keeping the journal updated" front 

To update things, since last update (14th) I have been to gym 3 times (rest day today)

Training going very well still and diet has been very solid throughout....obviously with the odd treat here and there 

Staple food though has been chicken, steak, fish etc usually with veg for evening meals; am trying to avoid significant amounts of carbs wherever possible :smartass:

Have given myself a kick up the ar$e and WILL be updating fully in the future.....

Scouts Honour :rolleye:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Double J said:


> Right: obviously been slacking again on the "keeping the journal updated" front
> 
> To update things, since last update (14th) I have been to gym 3 times (rest day today)
> 
> ...


treats?....red wine, ice cream, KFC.....by any chance 

whats your latest stats?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

is this guy your regular training partner now? that would be good...


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> treats?....red wine, ice cream, KFC.....by any chance
> 
> whats your latest stats?


Lol, 2 out of 3 ain't bad....  not had a KFC for some time now mate; really didn't enjoy the last one I had and not been back since mg:

Red wine and ice cream still at the top of my "cheat" list though :lol:

My current stats are probably similar to last time I posted them but I am leaning out slightly so waist will be a little less....other than not nothing changed as far as I am aware.

Reckon I am about 4lbs lighter than a month ago.

Will be updating stats and pics soon :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

red wine and ice cream are my favourites too, ive got a bit addicted to whey/ mass shakes lately...necking 3 shakes a day...

and Irn Bru!!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

mal said:


> is this guy your regular training partner now? that would be good...


 :confused1:

If I knew who he was I might be able to answer you :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> red wine and ice cream are my favourites too, ive got a bit addicted to whey/ mass shakes lately...necking 3 shakes a day...
> 
> and Irn Bru!!


Lot worse addictions to have bud :thumb:

Not a pop drinker myself...if I had to choose though it would be an ice cold Dr Pepper :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You have the same tastes as me JJ,no pop,meat,low carbs,wine,ice cream,veg lol

I like milk too,though i drink less at the moment.

4lbs drop is just right,well done mate.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> You have the same tastes as me JJ,no pop,meat,low carbs,wine,ice cream,veg lol
> 
> I like milk too,though i drink less at the moment.
> 
> 4lbs drop is just right,well done mate.


Ah, you have great taste too huh? 

yeah I like milk too but don't drink a lot of it nowadays either.

Hope you're right mate; saw a lad in the gym tonight for first time in 3/4 weeks and he said I "looked leaner but had kept my size" so more than happy to hear something like that :thumbup1:

Am in a very good place at the moment and everything's going very nicely........long may it continue


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, been to gym tonight and (finally) am going to post up full details :clap: Trained back like dis: -

Nautilus Seated Pull Down

1 x 80kg x 12

2 x 110kg x 12

Behind Neck Lat Pulldown

1 x 65kg x 12

1 x 70kg x 12

1 x 75kg x 12

Wide Grip Seated Pulldown to Chest

1 x 75kg x 12

1 x 80kg x 12

1 x 85kg x 13

Narrow Grip Seated Row

1 x 75kg x 12

2 x 80kg x 12

Overhead Seated Pulldown Machine

3 x 75kg x 12

End of session. Went well despite feeling flat and tired beforehand. Not got my daughter this weekend so am expecting to be in the gym each of the next 3 days :innocent:

Let's see


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice session and niuce to hear you and i are both in great places mate x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Nice session and niuce to hear you and i are both in great places mate x


Cheers mate; life is certainly very good at the moment. Am genuinely delighted for you mate as it was clearly a big worry for you x

To be honest I am capable of using a little more weight on back days but I have found in the past if I go 100% I inevitably pick up niggles/injuries etc so am leaving it at 90% for now.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Funny enough my friend,

i have just gone over to BB style training to expand the multitude of fibres awaiting my attention at present,

also the tendons will like me for it

Are you shaggin a 22 year old or some such nonesense?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

............................................................................................................ERM..........................................................


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Funny enough my friend,
> 
> i have just gone over to BB style training to expand the multitude of fibres awaiting my attention at present,
> 
> ...


Moi? :rolleye:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Trained chest tonight :gun_bandana:

Seated Chest Press Machine

1 x 75kg x 12

1 x 90kg x 12

1 x 100kg x 10

Smith Machine Incline Bench

1 x 80kg x 12

1 x 90kg x 12

1 x 90kg x 9 (to complete failure)

Pec Dec Flyes

1 x 75kg x 12

1 x 80kg x 12

1 x 85kg x 10

Cable Flyes

1 x 15kg x 12

1 x 15kg x 12

1 x 17.5kg x 11

End of Session 

Diet good again but it is, after all, Friday night so a bottle of red is currently open in front of me


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

What's this 22year old shagging stuff, Jon? What have I missed???


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> What's this 22year old shagging stuff, Jon? What have I missed???


Ha, no 22 year olds in my life in truth...........

22 - No

Smoking Hot - Yes :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Ha, no 22 year olds in my life in truth...........
> 
> 22 - No
> 
> Smoking Hot - Yes :thumb:


21 or 23 then and hot,new there was a woman a? :innocent:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, been to gym this afternoon and had a rather decent biceps session: -

Nautilus Preacher Curls

1 x 20kg(each side) x 12

1 x 30kg x 12

1 x 40kg x 12

1 x 50kg x 6® 8(L)

Supersetted: -

Lying cable curls

4 x 55kg x 12

Olympic Barbell Standing Curls

4 x Bar x 12/12/14/15 reps

Finished off with 4 sets of rope hammer cable curls for 12 reps @ 40kg except for last set which was 11 reps at 45kg.

Had no niggles at all which was very pleasing given the volume done which was more than usual.

Overall really happy with the session :clap:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> 21 or 23 then and hot,new there was a woman a? :innocent:


  Nice work Sherlock :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Nice work Sherlock :thumb:


Jessica,remember????


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Lucky cvnt


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Jessica,remember????


 :confused1: Jessica Rabbit? :whistling:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Lucky cvnt


Hey, less of the lucky..... :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Does she like a fidler on the roof?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Does she like a fidler on the roof?


 :devil2:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Trained shoulders earlier: -

Seated Machine Press Behind Neck

1 x 75kg x 12

3 x 95kg x 9

Seated Side Lateral Raise Machine

1 x 60kg x 12

2 x 65kg x 11

1 x 70kg x 10

Rear Delt Flyes (on Pec Dec)

1 x 30kg x 12 (warm up - not done this for ages)

3 x 35kg x 15

Face Pulls

1 x 25kg x 12

3 x 35kg x 15

1 x 40kg x 15

End of session - due to arriving at the gym late I completed all of the above in about 40 mins - fast for me :w00t:

I also did my first leg press exercise in over 4 years......did 20 reps at 30kg just to see if my knee can handle it......it's fine now but I will now for sure within the next 24-36 hours :crying:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good morning JJ, just swoooshing thru with my usual ninja like stealthness...happy monday big fella...hope your week is a GREEEEAAAAAAT one.. 

and leg presses....hee hee...I love them, ya know, apart from that moment when you think "uh oh! may have gone that bit too far and now I will be crushed where I lie" sorta thing...lol..

Hope you are not too achey today...


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Good morning JJ, just swoooshing thru with my usual ninja like stealthness...happy monday big fella...hope your week is a GREEEEAAAAAAT one..
> 
> and leg presses....hee hee...I love them, ya know, apart from that moment when you think "uh oh! may have gone that bit too far and now I will be crushed where I lie" sorta thing...lol..
> 
> Hope you are not too achey today...


Am delighted to say I have had no adverse reaction whatsoever up to now so (fingers crossed) it seems I might be able to do some leg training once more.....finally :thumb:

Won't be doing anything other than light weights for 20 reps but it will be good to hit the wheels once more.

Hope your Monday was good and you too have a great week :bounce:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u alright olden, havent popped in here for a while


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Been to gym tonight and trained back as follows: -

Nautilus Seated Pulldown

1 x 80kg x 12

1 x 90kg x 12

1 x 110kg x 12

Close Grip Seated Row Machine

1 x 75kg x 12

1 x 90kg x 10

1 x 95kg x 11

Single Arm Dumbell Row

3 x 30kg x 12 (Not done this exercise for a long time so did a lightish weight for slow strict reps)

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown

1 x 65kg x 12

1 x 80kg x 10

1 x 90kg x 11

Seated Pulldown Behind Neck

2 x 60kg x 12

1 x 65kg x 10

End of session :2guns:

Weighed in yesterday morning, first thing, at 18 Stone 7 and three quarters or 259.75lbs so I have, as thought, dropped a bit more weight.

I have noticed extra room in the waist of my trousers so I am hoping the weight loss is largely fat.

As soon as I manage to lay my hands on my tape measure I will get some up to date measurements to see where exactly inches have been lost mg:

Diet has continued to be good with plenty of steak, chicken, fish etc :thumbup1:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> u alright olden, havent popped in here for a while


Alright junior 

Yeah I hadn't updated it for a while until recently; thanks for the fly by. If you ever feel like commenting on diet, training etc please feel free to do so :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumb :Morning dude..

Checking in, you look like you are going great at the moment...really flying with the training and keeping clean(ish) with the diet .....

sept your two best friends who lead you astray....Ben and Jerry... :whistling:

All heading in the right direction.

Keep up the great work .

xx


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Morning dude..
> 
> Checking in, you look like you are going great at the moment...really flying with the training and keeping clean(ish) with the diet .....
> 
> ...


Afternoon My Lovely,

Hope you're good?

Yes things are going really well at the moment for me personally and I think that's given me a renewed push in the gym and with diet etc :thumb:

Amazing the effect a good woman can have on you......even better when you have a great woman :wub: :bounce:

Oh and I have 2 new friends btw: Haagen & Daas 

Great to see you in here hun btw :thumb: xx


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

TheBob said:


> Alright ya big mofo , popped in to annoy ya


Evening Roberto, how's tricks? Not seen you im "I'm Straight much recently; what's the matter, you sulking because Tommy's back with his man


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Had another shoulder session tonight: -

Seated Shoulder Press

1 x 75kg x 15

1 x 95kg x 12

1 x 95kg x 10

Front Shoulder Press (Smith)

(Plate weight only)

1 x 50kg x 15

1 x 60kg x 12

1 x 70kg x 11

Smith Press Behind Neck

1 x 40kg x 12

1 x 50kg x 12

1 x 60kg x 10

Side Lateral Machine Raises

1 x 55kg x 12

1 x 60kg x 12

1 x 65kg x 12

Rear Delt Flyes (on Pec Dec)

1 x 35kg x 15

1 x 40kg x 15

1 x 50kg x 12

End of session :thumb:

Diet still good; at least for 90% of the time anyway


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Pheweeeeeee....hooooooog weights! noice one 

Have a great weekend mister


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Pheweeeeeee....hooooooog weights! noice one
> 
> Have a great weekend mister


Hmmmm.....not a bad session but I am capable of using more weight.....definitely on a good day anyway mg:

Starting to get muscle soreness now though so obviously worked the shoulders fairly hard :thumbup1:

Thank you Flubster, I hope I do and I also wish you a great weekend too :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi JJ some great weights being moved in here

Thought i would pop in for a quick 'fish'! 

It is nice to see all your stuff going well,training and personal stuff too:thumbup1:

Your shoulders have good power mate,keep it up:rockon:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Hi JJ some great weights being moved in here
> 
> Thought i would pop in for a quick 'fish'!
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

Good to see you in here, as always, and yes things are going great at the moment both in and out of the gym :thumb:

Can't remember being happier I have to say 

Just back from a "gun polishing" session  about to write it up now


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok so trained biceps this afternoon: -

Nautilus Seated Single Arm Curls

1 x 25kg x 12

1 x 35kg x 10

1 x 45kg x 9

1 x 50kg x 6

Lying Cable Curls

1 x 45kg x 15

1 x 55kg x 12

1 x 55kg x 12

Supersetted these with:

Olympic Bar Curls

3 x 20kg x 15

I then did 2 light sets of seated EZ Bar preacher curls as I was waiting for the cables with just 7.5kg a side (using the EZ Bar has in the past aggravated my forearms so I only used very light weight for high reps. Final exercise was: -

Rope Cable Hammer Curls

1 x 55kg x 12

2 x 60kg x 12

End of session. Think it went well seeing as I felt very lethargic beforehand; I think the lowering of carbs is starting to take its toll and I am going to raise them for a day or 2 to see if that helps. Now where did I put that cheesecake


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Double J said:


> Ok so trained biceps this afternoon: -
> 
> Nautilus Seated Single Arm Curls
> 
> ...


 :thumb: Hey Double J, decent enough looking guns session.... weights are :w00t:

Hope your cheesecake does the trick and puts the :bounce: back in ya....if theres leftovers keep me in mind... :drool:

Good going on the session tho.!!

xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That is a lot for two heads to take mate,blime!!!

It would leave me unable to lift my sat. wine and Kebab!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb: Hey Double J, decent enough looking guns session.... weights are :w00t:
> 
> Hope your cheesecake does the trick and puts the :bounce: back in ya....if theres leftovers keep me in mind... :drool:
> 
> ...


Thanks hunni :thumb:

Enjoyed it and worked the biceps hard :thumbup1:

Erm......the cheesecake was bloody gorgeous.......all gone though I'm afraid :sad:

Of course, had I read this post before I demolished it I would obviously have saved you some :whistling:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> That is a lot for two heads to take mate,blime!!!
> 
> It would leave me unable to lift my sat. wine and Kebab!


Yes mate, worked them hard today.....seem to be free of forearm issues at the moment so I am making the most of it and working the biceps hard whilst I can.....pain free 

On the wine here too :thumb: No kebab though :no: Any leftovers going mate? (Guessing not  )


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Yes mate, worked them hard today.....seem to be free of forearm issues at the moment so I am making the most of it and working the biceps hard whilst I can.....pain free
> 
> On the wine here too :thumb: No kebab though :no: Any leftovers going mate? (Guessing not  )


Ha ha was all scoffed nice too!

Lazy Sunday ahead:thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hip hip for lazy sundays! even tho' today is not going to be one of them for me...lol....later tho I will be parking my buttocks down for a bit...have a great day....


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:confused1:Wot no training today??? aha...you need to go some to catch me up....:laugh: esp in the bicep stakes...:lol:xx


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Hip hip for lazy sundays! even tho' today is not going to be one of them for me...lol....later tho I will be parking my buttocks down for a bit...have a great day....


Had a good day thanks Flubs, hope you did too :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :confused1:Wot no training today??? aha...you need to go some to catch me up....:laugh: esp in the bicep stakes...:lol:xx


No didn't make it to the gym today hun :sad:

Will be going next couple of nights and then it's holiday time :bounce:

Sure your biceps are ace :thumb:

Mine are definitely my best attribute though................

Muscle-wise anyhow


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Double J said:


> No didn't make it to the gym today hun :sad:
> 
> Will be going next couple of nights and then it's holiday time :bounce:
> 
> ...


Im sure if you have enough days off...i could possibly out 'gun' ya....pmsl....

Have a great holiday hun.....be good....not too good though..or it dont make a good holiday...:laugh:

And....thanks for turning me GOLD..... :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Enjoy1 said:


> Im sure if you have enough days off...i could possibly out 'gun' ya....pmsl....
> 
> Have a great holiday hun.....be good....not too good though..or it dont make a good holiday...:laugh:
> 
> And....thanks for turning me GOLD..... :thumb:


Enjoy....crab! :whistling:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Right.........

Arrived back from a fabulous 10 day break in Fuerteventura yesterday morning. Whilst there I used the nearby gym which, albeit hardly being Golds, is certainly adequate to keep thinks ticking over at worst; overall I think I trained 7 times during the holiday :scared:

Returned to the gym tonight for an arms session which went as follows: -

Nautilus Single Arm Bicep Curls

1 x 25kg x 12

1 x 35kg x 10

1 x 45kg x 8

1 x 50kg x 6

Lying Cable Curls

1 x 50kg x 12

1 x 60kg x 12

1 x 65kg x 11

1 x 70kg x 10

Cable Pressdowns

1 x 40kg x 15

1 x 45kg x 12

1 x 47.5kg x 12

Above supersetted with CGBP to failure

Overhead Rope Extensions

1 x 65kg x 12

1 x 70kg x 12

1 x 75kg x 11

End of session.....biceps probably slightly undercooked in hindsight but had a terrific pump in triceps at the end :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

7 times on holiday is good !! back to reality dude ....


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Double J said:


> Right.........
> 
> Arrived back from a fabulous 10 day break in Fuerteventura yesterday morning. Whilst there I used the nearby gym which, albeit hardly being Golds, is certainly adequate to keep thinks ticking over at worst; overall I think I trained 7 times during the holiday :scared:
> 
> ...


 :thumb :Some serious weights getting shifted on the bicep curls hun.... absolutely fantastic........lovin it.xx


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Good arm session pal :thumbup1:

Wouldnt worry bout the biceps not getting worked as much..im sure they got plenty graft on holiday as you lay in the sun pretending you were training..reaching for that next cold pint, burger, pizza etc etc


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> 7 times on holiday is good !! back to reality dude ....


Yeah I was pleased with that tbh; gym is only 5 mins away which helps 

Back to reality indeed pal - each day in work so far has seemed like a week ffs :cursing:

Still, it's Thursday tomorrow so weekend is getting closer :thumb:

Cheers for popping in mate and delighted things are still going well on the :wub: front for ya :thumbup1:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Some serious weights getting shifted on the bicep curls hun.... absolutely fantastic........lovin it.xx


Thanks hun, think I underdid the volume slightly but bis are aching a little today so happy with that :thumb:

We must have a session sometime


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Good arm session pal :thumbup1:
> 
> Wouldnt worry bout the biceps not getting worked as much..im sure they got plenty graft on holiday as you lay in the sun pretending you were training..reaching for that next cold pint, burger, pizza etc etc


Cheers mate :thumbup1:

As mentioned above bis are sore right now so obviously worked them harder than I first thought.....

But yes you're right, they did get quite a lot of work on the holiday; in fact they were worked hard most days :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, trained shoulders last night and went like dis:-

Nautilus Front Shoulder Press

1 x 100kg x 12

1 x 140kg x 10

1 x 160kg x 8

Smith Machine Press Behind Neck

1 x 40kg x 12 (Plate weight only)

1 x 50kg x 12

1 x 62kg x 10

Machine Side Laterals

1 x 65kg x 12

1 x 70kg x 12

1 x 75kg x 12

Lying Dumbell Rear Laterals

3 x 10kg x 12

End of session. Shoulders were burning at the finish and are distinctly sore today so happy with that :thumb:

Also, have decided that I need to do more (some) cardio so did 17.5 mins on the stationery bike at the end. Hoping to do this 3 times a week initially.......

Time will tell I guess :blink:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Trained chest tonight as follows: -

Nautilus Incline Press

1 x 100kg x 12

1 x 130kg x 10

1 x 150kg x 7

Seated Chest Press

1 x 80kg x 15

2 x 100kg x 12

Cable Flyes

2 x 15kg a side x 12

1 x 17.5kg a side x 12

Pec Dec Flyes

1 x 65kg x 12

1 x 75kg x 12

1 x 80kg x 12

End of session. Had felt lethargic for most of the session (fell asleep for 15 mins pre w/o and woke feeling like sh1te tbh) so in view of that and having sore arms and shoulders throughout I was quite pleased with the workout.

No cardio tonight due to a combination of slight knee soreness and lack of energy throughout the session - was knackered long before the end :blush:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Trained back last night:

Close Grip Pulldowns to Chest

1 x 70kg x 12

1 x 80kg x 12

1 x 90kg x 10

Seated Pulldown Behind Neck

1 x 65kg x 12

1 x 75kg x 10

1 x 80kg x 10

Wide Grip Pulldown to Chest

1 x 80kg x 12

1 x 90kg x 10

1 x 95kg x 10

Seated Low Pulley Cable Row

1 x 85kg x 15

2 x 100kg x 12

"Technogym" Overhead Traction Pulldown (!)

1 x 85kg x 10

2 x 100kg x 8

End of session; really pleased as I decided to go for a heavier workout than normal (had 3 days off training) and it went really well - was in fact limited on some of the exercises as the stack only goes to 100k on some of the apparatus.

Weighed myself yesterday morning and was 18 stones 8.75 lbs - lighter than I have been for, well, at least 5/6 years; some of the weight loss is definitely fat as evidenced by my trousers so overall am pleased with my progress so far this year :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ya lazy sod,enjoy!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Trained back last night:
> 
> Close Grip Pulldowns to Chest
> 
> ...


oh yes nice too1


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Trained Shoulders tonight as follows: -

Cable Front Raises

1 x 12.5kg x 15

2 x 15kg x 12

Smith Machine Front Press

1 x 50kg x 12

1 x 60kg x 12

1 x 70kg x 12

1 x 80kg x 10

Cable Side Laterals

1 x 10kg x 12

2 x 12.5kg x 10

Smith Machine Press Behind Neck

1 x 50kg x 12

1 x 60kg x 12

1 x 70kg x 9

Cable Face Pulls

1 x 45kg x 12

1 x 50kg x 12

1 x 55kg x 12

Pec Dec Reverse Flyes

1 x 45kg x 12

1 x 55kg x 12

1 x 60kg x 10

1 x 65kg x 9

End of session. From memory the 35kg a side Press Behind Neck on the Smith Machine is a PB :bounce: Certainly can't remember going heavier than that.

Training going really well this week so far; no doubt something will go wrong shortly :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Ya lazy sod,enjoy!


  No lack of enjoyment here matey :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> No lack of enjoyment here matey :lol:


How did i know other than where ya live? :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> How did i know other than where ya live? :lol:


 :confused1: You got me there tbh mate?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> :confused1: You got me there tbh mate?


No lack of Enjoy 1 ment here=good

Wales = other than where you live :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> No lack of Enjoy 1 ment here=good
> 
> Wales = other than where you live :lol:


Thanks for clearing that up mate. Still no idea what you mean though:lol: :lol:

I do live in North Wales, though, yes


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Thanks for clearing that up mate. Still no idea what you mean though:lol: :lol:
> 
> I do live in North Wales, though, yes


Soppy cvnt:whistling:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Soppy cvnt:whistling:


Not me 

:rolleye:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:spam:



Double J said:


> Not me
> 
> :rolleye:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Double J said:


> Trained Shoulders tonight as follows: -
> 
> Cable Front Raises
> 
> ...


 :innocent: :whistling: Oopsie......no doubt you will make up for it somehow tho.. :thumb :xx


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Enjoy1 said:


> :innocent: :whistling: Oopsie......no doubt you will make up for it somehow tho.. :thumb :xx


very impressive!!! good going


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Enjoy1 said:


> :innocent: :whistling: Oopsie......no doubt you will make up for it somehow tho.. :thumb :xx


Blame the gear:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning JJ...just 'aving a swooosh....


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :innocent: :whistling: Oopsie......no doubt you will make up for it somehow tho.. :thumb :xx


No doubt I will yes


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> very impressive!!! good going


 :confused1: Erm......thanks.....I think?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Blame the gear:thumbup1:


It's not gear related, trust me :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Morning JJ...just 'aving a swooosh....


Evening Flubster, sorry for late reply :sad:

Hope you're good and many thanks for the swoosh :thumb:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Double J said:


> :confused1: Erm......thanks.....I think?


lol soz thought that was enjoys routine and i was like god i gotta step it up a lot to be anywheres near that level lol

but well done anyways double j sounds like you doing well too lol


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok been to gym tonight and trained biceps (Yes Fatstuff, JUST BICEPS  )

Nautilus Single Arm Curls

1 x 25kg x 12

1 x 35kg x 10

1 x 45kg x 8

1 x 50kg x 6 (Actually did 7 reps with my left arm)

Lying Cable Curls

1 x 55kg x 12

2 x 65kg x 12

Rope Hammer Curls

1 x 55kg x 12

2 x 60kg x 10

Supersetted these with:

EZ Bar Standing Curls

3 x 20kg x 10

Ended the session with a half decent pump in the guns. Was gonna do some cardio at the end but successfully managed to dodge it :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

That is amazing!!!!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> lol soz thought that was enjoys routine and i was like god i gotta step it up a lot to be anywheres near that level lol
> 
> but well done anyways double j sounds like you doing well too lol


Ha ha I bet you thought she was flying 

Oh and thanks......again :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> You are amazing!!!!


Very nice of you to say so. Thanks mate but I'm not gay :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

All going well in here mate, nice to see!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Double J said:


> Was gonna do some cardio at the end but successfully managed to dodge it :lol:


This impresses me the most mate


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning JJ...have a lovely day...  ...


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> All going well in here mate, nice to see!


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> This impresses me the most mate


Many years of practice mean I have a list of excuses longer than a box of toilet rolls :lol: :lol:

It's almost an art form nowadays


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Morning JJ...have a lovely day...  ...


Morning.....erm......Afternoon Flubster, hope you have a great day too :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> lol soz thought that was enjoys routine and i was like god i gotta step it up a lot to be anywheres near that level lol
> 
> but well done anyways double j sounds like you doing well too lol


Not if you thought it was Enjoy 1 's workout :lol: :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Not if you thought it was Enjoy 1 's workout :lol: :whistling: :innocent:


An easy mistake to make in all fairness


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Trained Triceps tonight: -

CGBP on Smith (Plate weight only)

1 x 60kg x 15

1 x 70kg x 12

1 x 80kg x 10

Supersetted with: -

Seated Tricep Extension Machine

3 x 75kg (full stack) x 12

V Bar Close Grip Pressdown

1 x 40kg x 15

1 x 45kg x 12

1 x 50kg x 10

Lying Dumbell Extension Across Chest

1 x 12.5kg x 12

2 x 17.5kg x 10 (15kg db was awol so used 17.5kg....surprised to get 10 reps tbh)

End of session by which time triceps were pumped and exhausted :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol biceps one day, triceps 2 days later :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning JJ...have a great weekend...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol biceps one day, triceps 2 days later :lol:


Hence the avi mate,but he only does one arm at a time:lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol biceps one day, triceps 2 days later :lol:


Ahem, see below :tongue:



biglbs said:


> *Hence the avi mate*,but he only does one arm at a time:lol:


Seems to work for me in fairness; can really work the muscles hard I feel; harder than if tagged onto another bodypart for sure :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Morning JJ...have a great weekend...


Thanks Flubster, I hope I do 

Have a great weekend yourself too; plenty of wine as a minimum :beer:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Due to training triceps last night, I swerved chest and did shoulders/traps instead: -

Seated Rear Shoulder Press Machine

1 x 75kg x 12

1 x 90kg x 12

1 x 95kg x 10

Side Lateral Machine Raises

1 x 65kg x 12

2 x 70kg x 10

Dumbell Forward Raises

1 x 17.5kg x 12

1 x 20kg x 12

1 x 22.5kg x 11

Smith Machine Shrugs

3 x 40kg x 20 (very slow & strict)

Cable Shrugs Behind Back

1 x 25kg x 15

1 x 35kg x 12

1 x 40kg x 12

Close Grip Cable Delt Raises

3 x 25kg x 15

End of session. Had to use light weights on last exercise due to pain in left forearm for the first time in quite a while :cursing:

Only said in here a couple of days ago that something negative couldn't be far away :no:

Still, not eaten much today and am currently in the process of emptying the fridge, freezer and cupboards


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

FFs i hope that niggle goes mate,,,,,,,,,,SHARPISH!!!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> FFs i hope that niggle goes mate,,,,,,,,,,SHARPISH!!!


Cheers mate; yes I am hoping so too. Fingers crossed................ :crying:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hows the forearm mate? I suspect front delt raises are the culprit or definately didn't help.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there JJ, just swooshing through, hope your niggle goes and doesn't impede your training too much...have a good day...


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Hows the forearm mate? I suspect front delt raises are the culprit or definately didn't help.


It's much better actually mate; been to gym tonight and trained back without any issues so thankfully it seems to have cleared up quickly :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Hey there JJ, just swooshing through, hope your niggle goes and doesn't impede your training too much...have a good day...


Thanks Flubster, as above post I have been to gym tonight and been free of pain so hopefully that's the end of it............

For now at least


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, as posted above have been for a back session tonight. However, I need to record that I did train chest on Sunday. I did 4 exercises for 3 sets each. Was pushed for time so completed the workout in about 40 mins. Haven't trained since then until tonight when I did back: -

Seated Pulldowns Behind the Neck

3 x 80kg x 10 reps

Wide Grip Pulldowns to Chest

1 x 80kg x 12

1 x 90kg x 10

1 x 95kg x 10

Underhand Close Grip Pulldowns

3 x 75kg x 10

Seated Low Pulley Rows

1 x 75kg x 12 (slow & strict but too light)

1 x 95kg x 12 (same)

1 x Full Stack (105kg?) x 15

Technogym Overhead Seated Pulldown Machine

3 x Full Stack (100kg?)

End of session. Quite happy with it and no forearm issues whatsoever so the 3 days rest seems to have done the trick :thumb:

Just occured to me that cardio was not even given a moments thought......................

Long may that continue


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice complete workout.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a great weekend JJ...


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Nice complete workout.


Thanks mate; felt good in the gym yesterday, really enjoying it at the moment


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Have a great weekend JJ...


And you too Flubster, weather forecast is awful but not gonna let that stop me from having a good, correction, a great one :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Thanks mate; felt good in the gym yesterday, really enjoying it at the moment


Ping!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Trained shoulders last night: -

Smith Front Shoulder Press

1 x 40kg x 15

1 x 60kg x 12

1 x 70kg x 12

Smith Press Behind Neck

1 x 50kg x 12

1 x 60kg x 12

1 x 70kg x 10

Cable Face Pulls

1 x 30kg x 15

1 x 35kg x 15

1 x 40kg x 12

Machine Side Lateral Raises

1 x 65kg x 14

1 x 70kg x 13

1 x 75kg x 12

Nautilus Front Raises - (Pump sets to finish)

3 x 60kg x 20 reps

Shoulders on fire after this and happy with the session overall although capable of more weight on the first exercise definitely; felt stiff and awkward for some reason so kept the weight down a little.

Jumped on the scales this morning at 18stone 8lbs so weight seems to have stabilised over the last week or two. Not sure if leaning out has stopped or not tbh but have definitely dropped some fat over the last few weeks :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mate,smiths for pressing is a no.no for me and press behind the neck on it mg:

It puts you open to injury imho as the movement is not a natural one,hay if it's ok for you,but not me......ever again


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hows it going mate?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Stop lazing around eating chips 

That is all. :thumbup1:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey All :beer:

Sorry for lack of recent updates. Haven't been posting on here much at all the last couple of weeks.

Training is still going well and I even managed 20 mins cardio on the bike yesterday mg:

Weight still stable at around 18 stone 7/8 lbs, mainly due to recent takeaway activities :lol:

Normal service will be resumed from tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Hey All :beer:
> 
> Sorry for lack of recent updates. Haven't been posting on here much at all the last couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Cardio is sorted though it is rumoured:tongue:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Double J said:


> Hey All :beer:
> 
> Sorry for lack of recent updates. Haven't been posting on here much at all the last couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Good to hear mate! No need to apologise but it does make you feel guilty when you know people want updates! 

At least you've still been training hard....


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Better late than never I say.............

Ok, so not managed to get to the gym this week until yesterday when I trained chest: -

Nautilus Incline Press

1 x 80kg x 15

1 x 120kg x 12

1 x 140kg x 10

Flat Dumbell Flyes

1 x 27.5kg x 15

1 x 32.5kg x 12

1 x 35kg x 12

A rare foray into the use of dumbells. I usually avoid these, as I have for the last 3 years or so, as I have to use significantly less weight than I can handle due to long standing forearm issues. I struggle with the movement of lying down with the dumbells and moving them from resting on my thighs to in position - the "reverse curl" from the thighs to the starting point nearly always aggravates them and so I end up using a lighter weight which to me defeats the object a little.....:sad:

Decline Barbell Press

1 x 70kg x 15

1 x 75kg x 15

1 x 80kg x 14

Light-ish weight on this as its not something I do often - can't remember the last time I did bench press not on the smith machine - but gave this a try. The problem I have with this in my gym is the decline bench is designed in such a way that I am further under the bar than I would like. As a result I have to slightly press the bar away from my chest or else I am very close to the racks. On the third set I hit the racks on about rep 9 and wobbled the bar a bit. Luckily, the weight was manageable and I managed to stabilise it quickly. Not ideal but got a decent few reps in.

Cable Flyes

1 x 15kg x 15 Followed by

2 x 15kg x 12

The first set done bent forward with handles together below chest and the next 2 sets were done with the first 6 reps in this way and the following 6 reps done upright with the movement starting wide and brought parallel in front of face.

Finally I attempted an exercise I have never done before (shamelessly stolen from BBB's journal  )

Low to High Cable Crossovers

3 x 7.5kg x 15

First set was a bit ropey as I was trying to perfect the movement but last 2 went well and I could feel them work the inner lower chest.

Cheers BBB - reps will be given very shortly :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Some work there mate,me thinks leave the dumbells on the rack unless you can do properly with good weight and spotter,just no need mate,too risky,reps for that though good effort.I owe it tells i must spread


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Some work there mate,me thinks leave the dumbells on the rack unless you can do properly with good weight and spotter,just no need mate,too risky,reps for that though good effort.I owe it tells i must spread


I think you're probably right mate; made a change to use the dumbells and I suppose it was good to see if I suffered any adverse reaction....

No ill effects so I am tempted to try again in a week or two with heavier dumbells. No doubt I will feel a right cvnt though if I end up injuring myself and being out of commission for a few days :cursing:

So, yes, I think I'll stick to the cables, machines, and barbells for the time being


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good man ego can be a pig i am lookin at reps in two weeks with 200k bench ffs,nonononono i say,do i listen?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Been to gym today and trained back & triceps: -

Lat Pulldown behind Neck

1 x 75kg x 12

1 x 85kg x 10

1 x 95kg x 8

Wide Grip Pulldown to Chest

3 x 95kg x 12

Close Grip Seated Row

3 x 75kg x 10

Seated Overhead Traction Machine

3 x 100kg x 10

Bodyweight Dips

1 x 6 reps warmup

3 x 10 reps

V Bar Pressdown

1 x 75kg x 15 - too light

1 x 85kg x 20

1 x 100kg x 20

Rope Extensions To Side

1 x 55kg x 12

1 x 65kg x 12

2 x 75kg x 10

End of session. Haven't done dips for a long, long time and enjoyed them :thumb:

Don't usually do 2 bodyparts in a session and enjoyed it as a change. Felt strong today - the stack for lat work only goes up to 95kg and I could definitely have handled more weight on some of the exercises.

Diet has generally been good and I have just had a nice piece of sirloin and some roasted veg :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:thumb :nice:thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Some work there mate,me thinks leave the dumbells on the rack unless you can do properly with good weight and spotter,just no need mate,too risky,reps for that though good effort.I owe it tells i must spread


 :thumb :Aye, he has a good spotter...i can tell you that..!!..Mind i only weigh the same as one of the plates J shifts...:laugh:x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JJ...what have you been told about doing military presses with Enjoy1 as the bar!!!!!.... :laugh:

Hey you, just swoooshing by to say have a great Sunday, hope you're well and all that stuff...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Aye, he has a good spotter...i can tell you that..!!..Mind i only weigh the same as one of the plates J shifts...:laugh:x


I now have many erotic things in my mind,,, :innocent: :no: well......... mmm........ok .... mg: :001_tt2: rolleye:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I now have many erotic things in my mind,,, :innocent: :no: well......... mmm........ok .... mg: :001_tt2: rolleye:


:laugh: :tongue: Not gonna ask.....but sounds like you having fun all by yourself...:lol:xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh: :tongue: Not gonna ask.....but sounds like you having fun all by yourself...:lol:xx


I did for about 3 seconds:lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

And again....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

And again............................................................


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Hey mate glad you enjoyed them 

Think they are great to finish off with,theres not much else hits your inner chest as direcly.

Keep your arms wide and I try to make my hands meet out in front level with my face to really target the upper inner chest.

With your normal crossovers try this. Both cables on top notches and select a little bit lighter weight than normal. Do 10 crossovers upright, then lean forward 45 degrees do another 10, then bend over to parallel to floor almost and do a final 10, all in 1 superset.

Chest = Done


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

And again


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

And......oh hi JJ


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I did for about 3 seconds:lol:





biglbs said:


> And again....





biglbs said:


> And again............................................................





biglbs said:


> And again


Wow, by my reckoning that's at least 12 seconds worth 

Bet your wife's pleased that your stamina is improving eh? :lol:

At this rate you'll be up to 30 seconds in a few weeks........

When's her birthday?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Wow, by my reckoning that's at least 12 seconds worth
> 
> Bet your wife's pleased that your stamina is improving eh? :lol:
> 
> ...


loody accountant ,always has 'figures'in mind:thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Hey mate glad you enjoyed them
> 
> Think they are great to finish off with,theres not much else hits your inner chest as direcly.
> 
> ...


Yes I have done something similar in the past on the cables; I remember the pain like it was yesterday :lol:

Will give it another whirl in the near future I think.....god help my training partner :whistling:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Long overdue update....... 

Had the best part of a week off training; had 3 nights in Edinburgh last weekend which I really enjoyed :thumb:

Made it back to the gym last Tuesday for a biceps session - nothing special, particularly as I had fallen asleep on the sofa an hour before training and woke up feeling like it was the middle of the night :sad: :scared:

Also trained on Wednesday when I did shoulders. A much better session than the night before and felt much more into it.

On a roll now seeing as I went to the gym on Thursday too and trained chest.

Due to laziness and lack of time I am not fully writing up these sessions although if you are really intent on knowing the exercises I did they are in Enjoy1's journal :whistling: Obviously the weights I used are at least 10% higher 

Diet slipped a bit during the week away from the gym but I am back on it now and been to the gym tonight too. I will write this up seperately below....

So after a week off I have trained 4 times so far this week and expect to be training tomorrow :thumbup1:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Trained back at the gym tonight: -

Seated pull down behind neck

1 x 85kg x 10

2 x 95kg x 9

Wide Grip Pulldown to Chest

3 x 95kg x 10

Reverse Grip Close Grip Pulldown

1 x 65kg x 10

2 x 75kg x 10

Single Arm Dumbell Rows

2 x 35kg x 10**

** Had to give the 3rd set a miss as the BBW Charge I had taken pre-wo had started to repeat on me rather a lot :sad:

Will try it again next workout but probably take it a bit earlier (45-60 mins pre-wo) and with more water.

Used a sample a while back and found it very good so think it will be ok next time.

Not a bad session; could do with more weight on the stack tbh (95kg is max) so may do the odd session at another nearby gym......or superset etc :thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome back


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Double J said:


> Long overdue update.......
> 
> Had the best part of a week off training; had 3 nights in Edinburgh last weekend which I really enjoyed :thumb:
> 
> ...


 

Oh yes my lad, you most certainly will be....prepare to have your butt kicked if you think otherwise.... its like this - two choices-

1) Comfy setee, telly on, ben and jerrys = fat lazy couch potato

2) Pre-workout, banging gym session and no kick up the pants = one happy enjoy and one contiuously awesome JJ..

Your choice....mmm?

:tongue:xxx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Enjoy1 said:


> Oh yes my lad, you most certainly will be....prepare to have your butt kicked if you think otherwise.... its like this - two choices-
> 
> 1) Comfy setee, telly on, ben and jerrys = fat lazy couch sidewinding seafairing creature!
> 
> ...


You guys,what ever next.....edit for correctness.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Welcome back


Cheers mate; appreciate your continued support :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> Oh yes my lad, you most certainly will be....prepare to have your butt kicked if you think otherwise.... its like this - two choices-
> 
> 1) Comfy setee, telly on, ben and jerrys = fat lazy couch potato
> 
> ...


Ooh you know I love it when you're so masterful 

It will come as no surprise to note that tonight I have been to the gym :surrender:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Trained triceps tonight and finished with a bit of traps: -

Cable pushdowns

1 x 32.5 x 15

1 x 42.5 x 15

1 x 50kg x 12

Lying Dumbell Extension Across Chest

1 x 17.5 x 12

2 x 20kg x 10

Bodyweight Dips

2 x 10

1 x 12

Kneeling Overhead Rope Extensions

1 x 50kg x 12

1 x 55kg x 12

1 x 60kg x 12

Finished off the session with: -

Cable Shrugs (Behind Back)

2 x 45kg x 20

2 x 60kg x 20

End of session, decent pump in tris and happy in particular with the dips; definitely sticking with these :thumbup1:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Trained Biceps tonight and gave them a good roasting: -

Nautilus Single Arm Biceps Curl

1 x 25kg x 12

1 x 35kg x 12

1 x 45kg x 10

1 x 50kg x 7

Standing Olympic Barbell Curls

1 x 35kg x 15

2 x 40kg x 12

1 x 40kg x 10

Lying Cable Curls

1 x 60kg x 12

1 x 65kg x 12

1 x 70kg x 10

Kneeling Close Grip Low Cable Curls

2 x 20kg x 12

1 x 20kg x 10

Had a great pump by the end of the session, really pleased with how it went......and totally pain free too :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Apologies for another lack of updates in here.........:sad:

Did manage a couple of training sessions since the last update but, before tonight, hadn't been to the gym since Saturday. I lost 2 days to that dreaded nemesis - fooking flat pack furniture :w00t: :cursing: The assembly time was claimed to be a total of 6 hours - utter b0llocks I say :lol:

Anyway, I have also decided that I am going to embark upon a cut between now and Christmas. My weight has been fairly stable for the last couple of months but I think it's fair to say that diet has slipped a little too much in certain areas.....mainly cheesecake, ice cream, wine and crisps/chocolate :surrender:

I have weighed in first thing this morning at 18stone 8 and a quarter pounds and my goal is to reach 17 stone by Christmas week. Can I do it? I honestly don't know for sure but I am going to give it a damned good go. I honestly can't remember the last time I was 17 stone or thereabouts; certainly at least 12-15 years ago I think.

My intention is to cycle carbs, timing them mainly around training wherever possible. I will say though that I really struggle with training on low carbs so I will be experimenting a little initially with this.

I have downloaded myfitnesspal onto my new phone and will start using this on a daily basis so I can keep track of macros. I am looking to hit 300g of protein per day minimum and keep fat under 100g. Carbs I expect will vary between 100g and possibly up to 250g so kcals will probably vary between 2500 and 3500 approximately.

I will attempt to get some pics taken at the weekend so that current condition can be seen :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mg:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Hit the gym tonight and trained back/traps: -

Pulldown behind the Neck

1 x 75kg x 12

2 x 90kg x 10

Wide Grip Pulldown to Chest

3 x 95kg x 10

Close Grip Pulldown to Chest

3 x 95kg x 9

Face Pulls

3 x 40kg x 12

1 x 50kg x 10

Rear Cable Shrugs

4 x 50kg x 15

End of session. Enjoed being back in the gym after a short break and am hoping to train each of the next 3 days :thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

If you post pics mate then so will I, I need to cut as well in all honesty!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> If you post pics mate then so will I, I need to cut as well in all honesty!


Agreed,good idea,we can then see latest crab arm shots,though i would prefere if Enjoy 1 could be in his shots,JJ ain't pretty enough,(not saying you are btw)


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> If you post pics mate then so will I, I need to cut as well in all honesty!


Yes I will be posting pics for sure mate. Have taken some but the lighting was crap so I am going to try again tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Agreed,good idea,we can then see latest crab arm shots,though i would prefere if Enjoy 1 could be in his shots,JJ ain't pretty enough,(not saying you are btw
> View attachment 95250
> )


Enjoy1 is the other side of the camera mate so I'm afraid they will just be of me. Sorry to disappoint 

..

I think there might be some update pics going in her journal soon though.... :innocent: :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Yes I will be posting pics for sure mate. Have taken some but the lighting was crap so I am going to try again tomorrow :thumb:


Blame the lighting eh?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Enjoy1 is the other side of the camera mate so I'm afraid they will just be of me. Sorry to disappoint
> 
> ..
> 
> I think there might be some update pics going in her journal soon though.... :innocent: :whistling:


Whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh waiting!!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Trained Chest last night as follows: -

Nautilus Incline Press

1 x 80kg x 15

1 x 120kg x 12

1 x 140kg x 10

1 x 160kg x 8

1 x 170kg x 5

Flat Bench on Smith Machine

1 x 60kg x 15

1 x 80kg x 12

1 x 100kg x 9

Lying Cable Flyes

1 x 12.5kg x 15

2 x 17.5kg x 12

Seated Chest Machine

1 x 80kg x 15

2 x 100kg x 10

Pleased with the weight on the Incline Nautilus I must say. Diet was as follows: -

Kcal 2846

Fat 94g

Carbs 243g

Protein 293g


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Blame the lighting eh?
> View attachment 95337


Lol, true mate it had gone dark and the flash lighting on the camera wasn't adequate...... :rolleye:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Lol, true mate it had gone dark and the flash lighting on the camera wasn't adequate...... :rolleye:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Shoulders earlier this afternoon went like dis: -

Seated Front Press (Smith)

1 x 65kg x 12

1 x 70kg x 10

1 x 80kg x 10

Seated Dumbell Press (One armed of course  )

1 x 20kg x 12

1 x 22.5 x 12

1 x 25kg x 11

A movement I haven't done for a long long time and I struggled slightly with stability rather than the wait.

Seated Side Lateral Machine

1 x 60kg x 12

1 x 70kg x 12

1 x 80kg x 10

Pec Dec Rear Flyes

1 x 45kg x 12

2 x 55kg x 12

End of session. Toyed with the idea of a few minutes cardio to finish off.......and went straight home :lol:

Maybe tomorrow :tongue:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I love the cardio,man after me own heart..


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Went to gym and trained arms tonight: -

Nautilus One Arm "Preacher" Curls

1 x 30kg x 12

1 x 40kg x 10

1 x 45kg x 9

Cable Hammer Curls

1 x 40kg x 12

2 x 55kg x 10

Cable Close Grip Curls

1 x 22.5kg x 12

1 x 25kg x 12

1 x 27.5kg x 11

Smith Machine CGBP

3 x 60kg x 10 Supersetted these with: -

Seated Triceps Extension Machine

3 x 75kg x 12

V Bar Pressdowns

1 x 35kg x 15

1 x 40kg x 12

1 x 42.5kg x 10

End of Session. Finished training 10 mins before gym due to close so had to shelve my planned 30 mins cardio


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Shame you were up for that too,30 mins would have not done it a?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Shame you were up for that too,30 mins would have not done it a?
> View attachment 95407


I know, I was gutted.....I really am looking to get into this cardio malarkey too..... :whistling:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Update time......

Had a rest day on Monday and had my daughter staying Tuesday and Wednesday so no training until Thursday when I trained Back and on Friday I trained Chest. There were no PB's or anything spectacular to report so I will leave it there. I weighed in first thing on Friday morning and the scales said 18 stone and 3.25 pounds so a loss of 5lbs in 8 days...... mg:

I did take some pics about 8 or 9 days ago and will attempt to put them up in the next 5 mins or so. No training this weekend as I had my daughter with me but will be hitting the gym tomorrow night :thumb:

Had a bit of a cheat day yesterday but apart from that carbs have been kept in check which has clearly contributed to the initial weight loss. I am sure this will stabilise next week.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Couple of pics as promised.........


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Second One........


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Double J said:


> Update time......
> 
> Had a rest day on Monday and had my daughter staying Tuesday and Wednesday so no training until Thursday when I trained Back and on Friday I trained Chest. There were no PB's or anything spectacular to report so I will leave it there. I weighed in first thing on Friday morning and the scales said 18 stone and 3.25 pounds so a loss of 5lbs in 8 days...... mg:
> 
> ...


 :thumb :You are doing so well on this wee cutting phase.....so far....nae mention of your bestest friends Ben and Jerry, and long may that continue.....

So how are you managing to stick to it....oh yeah ....my jack boot up your keister if you stray ...:laugh: maybe thats something to do with it....

Just kidding hun, your doing great...

Keep going..

xx :wub:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u beast lol, good to see ur still had at it


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Lots of size there mate!!!

- - - Updated - - -

Lots of size there mate!!!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :You are doing so well on this wee cutting phase.....so far....nae mention of your bestest friends Ben and Jerry, and long may that continue.....
> 
> So how are you managing to stick to it....oh yeah ....my jack boot up your keister if you stray ...:laugh: maybe thats something to do with it....
> 
> ...


Well, as you know Ben & Jerry did make an appearance on Saturday night but it was as part of my planned "treat" meal of course......along with the Indian takeaway......... and the beer(s)..... :rolleye: :lol:

But yes I am keen to avoid your jackboot too.....much prefer the high heels 

Thanks again for your continued support hun; it really helps having you behind me :thumb: :tt2: :wub: xx


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> u beast lol, good to see ur still had at it


Cheers mate, I certainly am


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

RACK said:


> Lots of size there mate!!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Lots of size there mate!!!


Cheers mate, if I can be half as successful as you were in getting your body fat down I'll be more than happy :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hay mate,looking awsome there,you are ripped up under that shell:thumb:

Repped


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Keep at it mate, well on your way to a 'new' you! :thumb:

- - - Updated - - -

Keep at it mate, well on your way to a 'new' you! :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Hay mate,looking awsome there,you are ripped up under that shell:thumb:
> 
> Repped


Cheers for that mate. I'm hoping to keep as much muscle as possible whilst dropping about 20lbs. Hoping to look fairly decent at about 17 stone......If (when) I get there I'll put some more pics up and plan from there :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Keep at it mate, well on your way to a 'new' you! :thumb:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Keep at it mate, well on your way to a 'new' you! :thumb:


Thanks mate, as per the thread title..........hopefully :blink:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Double J said:


> Thanks mate, as per the thread title..........hopefully :blink:


Easy, just keep doing what your doing, it's working!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Been to gym tonight and trained shoulders: -

Nautilus Seated Front Press

1 x 90kg x 15

1 x 140kg x 12

1 x 160kg x 10

Smith Machine Presses

1 x 60kg x 15

1 x 70kg x 12

1 x 80kg x 10

Smith Machine Press Behind Neck

1 x 50kg x 10

1 x 60kg x 10

1 x 70kg x 8

Side Lateral Delt Machine Raises

1 x 60kg x 12

1 x 75kg x 10

1 x 80kg x 10

Lying Rear Delt Dumbell Flyes

3 x 14kg x 12 reps

End of session. Diet been decent again today and carbs still being restricted to around 200g per day or less.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Easy, just keep doing what your doing, it's working!


Cheers mate; it really aint that easy for me....as a fellow takeaway fiend I'm sure you can understand


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Lovin the cardio buddy,will copy


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Double J said:


> Cheers mate; it really aint that easy for me....as a fellow takeaway fiend I'm sure you can understand


I got a tip on the chocolates too, buy the bags of fun sized bars and have one when you need a quick 'fix', it's working for us at the moment, I've yet to take out a whole bag!

I've switched to shish kebabs now too


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Trained Biceps yesterday: -

Nautilus Curls

1 x 30kg x 12

1 x 40kg x 10

1 x 47.5kg x 8

Standing Alternate Dumbell Curls

1 x 17.5kg x 15

1 x 20kg x 12

1 x 22.5kg x 11

Lying Cable Curls

1 x 60kg x 12

2 x 70kg x 12

Rope Hammer Cable Curls

3 x 45kg x 12

Superset To Finish -

1 x 60kg x 12 - Lying Cable Curls

1 x 40kg x 12 - Rope Hammer Curls

Biceps hammered and off home for a feed


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Triceps & Traps session tonight: -

Bodyweight Dips

4 x 12 reps

Seated Machine Extensions

3 x 75kg x 15

Close Grip Cable Pressdowns

1 x 40kg x 15

1 x 45kg x 15

1 x 50kg x 12

Overhead Rope Extensions

3 x 45kg x 12

Close Grip Barbell Upright Rows

3 x 30kg x 12

Face Pulls

3 x 25kg x 15

Cable Shrugs Behind Back

3 x 30kg x 15

End of Session :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

^^^ aka ... Bottle of red wine - KFC and Ice cream


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> ^^^ aka ... Bottle of red wine - KFC and Ice cream


Lol, 2 out of 3 actually mate  Not had a KFC for several months mg: Gone off them I think; can pass the local drive through with relative ease nowadays :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, had a rest day Friday but trained at the weekend as follows: -

Saturday - Back

Lat Pulldown Behind Neck

1 x 75kg x 15

2 x 95kg x 12

Close Grip Pulldown to Chest

3 x 80kg x 10

Wide Grip Pulldown to Chest

3 x 95kg x 12

Wide Grip Assisted Pull Ups

First time on this and had to have a lot of assistance from the apparatus.....

3 x 10 reps

Am gonna stick with this though and WILL make progress via less assistance from the machine over coming weeks. I love a challenge 

Sunday - Trained Chest

Smith Machine Bench

1 x 60kg x 12

1 x 80kg x 10

1 x 100kg x 10

* Plate weight only.....

Cable Flyes (Double Movement)

3 x 8 reps Low

3 x 8 reps High

Cable Incline Flyes

1 x 12.5kg x 15

1 x 15kg x 13

Pec Deck Flyes

1 x 70kg x 15

1 x 75kg x 12

1 x 80kg x 10

End of session; felt weak today but pushed through a fair workout by the end.

Diet back on track after a pizza and some wine on Friday night. Better Saturday except for half a tub of Ben & Jerrys.... :whistling:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Trained Biceps only tonight: -

Single Arm Nautilus Curls

1 x 30kg x 12

1 x 40kg x 10

1 x 45kg x 10

1 x 50kg x 8

Single Arm Preacher Dumbell Curls

1 x 17.5kg x 12

3 x 20kg x 10

Towards the end of the 3rd set my dodgy forearms reminded me why I hardly ever use a preacher bench. By the end of the 4th set they had had enough and I ended it there rather than risk injury; I know the signs well :sad:

On a plus note the bi's felt fried after 8 sets which is less than I usually do.

Rest day tomorrow and sat here I feel I need it; trained 6 times in last 8 days and body is feeling it right now.... :surrender:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Do you suffer from tendonitis mate? Sounds like what I get in my forearms sometimes


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

RACK said:


> Do you suffer from tendonitis mate? Sounds like what I get in my forearms sometimes


Not 100% sure to be honest mate; it always seems to flare up when I use an EZ bar or preacher bench and occasionally after a heavy back session.

I had always assumed it was a grip issue to be honest; I have always had a vice like grip (especially on my wallet  ) and if I consciously relax my grip on back day it does seem to help.

So not sure really mate, have never considered tendonitis tbh. Could be a possibility, but then again it could just be arthiritis nowadays at my age :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It sounds a tab like it, I'd sometimes get it and have to let go of the bar really slow to ease the pain off after a set.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

RACK said:


> It sounds a tab like it, I'd sometimes get it and have to let go of the bar really slow to ease the pain off after a set.


Yeah sounds similar mate; with me usually after a day or two they're much better. Mine are much better after not training since Monday night but no doubt they'll flare up again in a few days/weeks and recover in 2/3 days.

At the end of the day it's something I can train with/around so it could be a lot worse.

It's a bit like being ugly; you learn to live with it over time :lol:

Not that I'd know of course :whistling:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, after a few days off, including a fab couple of nights away for my birthday (thanks a million babe :wub: ) I was finally back at the gym tonight where I trained shoulders: -

Nautilus Seated Front Shoulder Press

1 x 110kg x 15

1 x 150kg x 12

1 x 170kg x 12

Smith Machine Shoulder Press (Plate weight only)

1 x 60kg x 12

1 x 70kg x 12

1 x 75kg x 10

Smith Machine Press Behind Neck

1 x 50kg x 10

1 x 60kg x 10

1 x 70kg x 10

Cable Side Laterals

1 x 7.5kg x 10 reps each side

2 x 7.5kg x 20 reps each side (10 each side x 4)

Got a really good burn off the last couple of sets @ 40 reps. Decided to do it on the spur of the moment and will definitely be giving this a go again.

Diet went off the rails for 3 or 4 days but back on track again from today where carbs have been drastically lowered. Have only had some pre-workout today up to this point. Felt it in the gym today as energy/strength was a little lower than it normally is.

To catch back up I am intending to train 6 times this week. Might even do some cardio :w00t:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work in here mate


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Nice work in here mate


Cheers mate; am determined to keep plugging away. Besides, I aint allowed to slack nowadays or else my training partner will be kicking my @rse :whistling:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Biceps session tonight: -

Nautilus Single Arm Curls

1 x 30kg x 15

1 x 40kg x 12

1 x 50kg x 8

Close Grip (Kneeling) Cable Curls

1 x 22.5kg x 12

1 x 25kg x 12

2 x 27.5kg x 10

Lying Wide Grip Bicep Curls (Cable)

1 x 60kg x 12

2 x 60kg x 15

Finished off with 3 sets of Olympic Barbell Curl @ 20 reps per set. Really good pump off these to end the session :thumb:

Diet still remains on track. Just put away a sirloin steak with fresh carrots and sprouts. Chicken to follow before bed.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

(Overdue) Update Time........

As intended I managed to get to the gym 6 times in the week ended yesterday. All bodyparts were trained with the exception of back which, due to a late change of rest day, meant that shoulders were trained twice 

The main thing of note was that on chest day (Friday) I managed what I am pretty sure was a PB on Nautilus Incline Press: 7 reps @ 170kg. Well pleased with that :thumbup1:

In an astonishing turn of events I even managed 20 mins of cardio after the chest session :w00t:

An even greater shock was that I was in the gym yesterday morning at 9.30 am doing fasted cardio mg:

It consisted of 30 mins which was split 10 mins apiece on cross trainer (interval setting), rowing machine and stationary bike.

I have to confess too that once I got into it I actually rather enjoyed it..... :ban:

I am really hoping that I have, at long last, turned a corner via starting to do regular cardio - it is an area I have continually let myself down in and I seem to have gained some inspiration from somewhere :rolleye:

Only time will tell I suppose...........


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Been to gym again tonight and trained Back: -

Lat Pulldown behind Neck

1 x 75kg x 12

1 x 95kg x 10

1 x 95kg x 11

Wide Grip Pulldown to Chest

2 x 95kg x 10

1 x 95kg x 11

Close Grip Seated Row

3 x 75kg x 10

Overhead Traction Machine

3 x 100kg x 10

Assisted Wide Grip Chins

3 x 10 reps

End of session which to be honest was a struggle towards the end. That was my 7th gym session in 8 days and I felt it tonight. Plenty of food and rest tomorrow :thumb:

PS: On the weight front I weighed in at 18stone 3 a couple of days ago so slowly going in the right direction


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Cardio?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Biceps session last tonight: -

Nautilus Single Arm Curls

1 x 30kg x 15

1 x 40kg x 12

1 x 50kg x 7

Lying Wide Grip Bicep Curls (Cable)

1 x 55kg x 15

1 x 75kg x 15

1 x 80kg x 12

Rope Hammer Curls

1 x 55kg x 12

2 x 60kg x 12

Close Grip (Kneeling) Cable Curls

3 x 22.5kg x 12

End of session; great pump in the biceps long before the end. Really enjoying training guns at the moment - am enjoying an injury-free run for a while now so long may it continue...... :thumb:

I'll give it 2 weeks tops


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You still alive crablet?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> View attachment 99502
> View attachment 99501
> You still alive crablet?


Yes mate, still alive, still training and................................................. still doing cardio :scared:

Had a week off work so been out and about etc and not been on here much. Update to follow.......


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, as above I have had (nearly) a week off work last week. Managed to train all bodyparts with the exception of triceps/traps which I intend to put right tonight. Astonishingly I have been at the gym 3 times in the last week to do fasted morning cardio!!! mg:

I have always been a cardio dodger when it comes to putting in time at the gym, preferring to walk,cycle, etc although never as often as it should be and never really for more than the summer months......

However, I have finally accepted that I need to start doing regular cardio sessions for a number of reasons: -

1) If I don't I will never get down to my (immediate) goal of 17 stones.

2) I am not getting any younger and really need to start for long term health reasons

3) I used to be really fit cardiovascular wise but since stopping 5 a side football several years ago I no longer am

4) I want a proper visible 6 pack for at least a few months....

One of my problems in doing "in-gym" cardio is that I find it incredibly boring. However to help this I am breaking mine into 3 different parts: -

1) Stepper - on "interval" setting (easier/harder 2 mins at a time)

2) Rowing Machine (used to use this years ago)

3) Stationary Bike

Initially I just did 10mins on each without regard to kcals burnt or anything but in the last week I have started to set myself little "goals" and also stepped up to 12 mins on each apparatus. My "goals" as of yesterday were: -

Stepper - burn 130kcals in 12 mins

Rowing machine - burn 12 kcals per min so 144kcals in 12 mins

Stationary Bike - Burn minimum of 100kcals in 12 mins (due to my left knee I need to do this on a fairly "easy" setting :sad:

So far I am on track with all of these and it is my intention to gradually increase the kcals burnt and then possibly the amount spent on each.

Nothing earth shattering I know but feel like I have taken a big step in the right direction recently :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Never thought i would see CARDIO in here,good work repped when i can,,,,


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Never thought i would see CARDIO in here,good work repped when i can,,,,


Lol, I know mate, I never thought it either mg:

Not done any since mind but only because I haven't really had the opportunity :innocent:

Will be putting it right this weekend though for sure :thumb:

Cheers for the reps mate and the continued support; in fact I am going to rep all contributors to this journal as a thank you for said support.... :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

good man


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, lack of updates again........not good enough is it........................:no:

Had my daughter all last weekend so no gym although I did get a fair bit of cardio in being dragged around the shops :lol:

Back on track since Monday and have trained every night so far this week - decent shoulder session tonight just finished :2guns:

Diet has been decent too - low to medium carbs, low fat and high protein...... :smartass:

Full updates to follow this weekend.......at last :rolleye:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Cardio? mg:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Cardio? mg:


Not had chance to do any this week mate I'm afraid :sad:

Well not in the conventional sense, "in the gym" type cardio anyway......


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Been to gym earlier and trained chest; the gym was quiet-ish and for a change decided to give the free weights ago again: -

Barbell Bench Press (warm up)

1 x 60kg x 20 easy reps

Smith Machine Bench Press

1 x 95kg x 12

2 x 105kg x 12

Declince Barbell Press

1 60kg x 12 reps

1 x 80kg x 12 reps

1 x90kg x 12 reps

Incline Dumbell Press

1 x 27.5kg x 12

2 x 32.5kg x 12

Again, usual problem I have getting dumbells in place so ended up using weights that were too light. However, did the reps nice and slow so think I did get something different out of them :thumbup1:

Incline Dumbell Flyes

3 x 27.5kg x 12

Again a bit on the light side but not something I do regularly so I'm sure I will get benefit from it.

Diet has been fairly tight again this week although tonight is cheat night so I am off out in about 5 mins to collect the Chinese banquet I have just ordered along with a couple of bottles of Wolf Blass Cab Sav.....

Cheers everyone :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Not had chance to do any this week mate I'm afraid :sad:
> 
> Well not in the conventional sense, "in the gym" type cardio anyway......


You lucky bestard,i am a fookin monk these days,not happy at allwould that help?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> You lucky bestard,i am a fookin monk these days,not happy at all
> View attachment 101202
> would that help?


fpmsl and repped accordingly........... :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok so had a rest day on Sunday in the end but trained back last night: -

Seated Pulldown Behind Neck

1 x 75kg x 12

2 x 90kg x 10

Close Grip (Underhand) Pulldown

1 x 65kg x 15 (too light)

2 x 75kg x 12

Wide Grip Pulldown

3 x 95kg x 12

Seated Low Pulley Row

1 x 85kg x 15

2 x 100kg x 15

100kg is maximum of stack but the weight was too light tbh. Concentrated on doing the reps strict and slow but if I'm honest I could have easily got 20 reps on this. Didn't feel 100% during the workout though and left it there after 12 sets.....

Weight-wise I'm still hovering around 18 stone but think I do look a little bit leaner and can see 4 abs when I tense them so hopefully I am still going in the right direction.

However, I do feel that I need to do something different and after Christmas I may try something new like 5 x 5 or German Volume Training just to shake things up a bit :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mine are the same 120 i think on some,so pin a 20k when owner aint lookin,a while ago i got 2 extra on


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Mine are the same 120 i think on some,so pin a 20k when owner aint lookin,a while ago i got 2 extra on


Good thinking Batman, I will give that a try next time :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Good thinking Batman, I will give that a try next time :thumbup1:


Use only long pins as they make a racket when they fall off if not


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Trained triceps last night like dis: -

Bodyweight Dips

2 x 10

2 x 12

Rope Extensions to Side

1 x 50kg x 15

3 x 60kg x 12

Overhead Cable Extensions

3 x 45kg x 15

Seated Nautilus "Dips" Machine

3 x 80kg (each side) x 12

Each set was followed immediately by

Triceps Rear Bench Dips

3 sets to complete failure.....

End of session and triceps were completely wasted; not trained them for a while so made sure they were battered :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

they were battered

mm battered crab claws mmmm,oi you not been in mine for ages bro,do i smell?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> they were battered
> 
> mm battered crab claws mmmm,oi you not been in mine for ages bro,do i smell?


Sorry mate as is obvious I am not doing very well in keeping this updated or catching up with others at the moment, despite having the best intentions.

Just for the record I am still training regularly although cardio has slipped a little (i.e. I haven't done any) over the last 7-10 days....:sad:

Weight seems to have stabilised at 17st 12 - 18st although diet has generally been very good.

I have a pic taken last week on my mobile which I will try to upload shortly.........


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Taken about a week ago to show current condition;


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U draw them abs on  ?? Lol

Good work 18 stone with abs is no easy feat


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> U draw them abs on  ?? Lol
> 
> Good work 18 stone with abs is no easy feat


Lol, busted :whistling:

Cheers mate, appreciate you popping in to say that :thumb:

What happened to your journal mate? Not seen it in ages :confused1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> View attachment 102609
> Taken about a week ago to show current condition;


Tidy up ffs


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Double J said:


> Lol, busted :whistling:
> 
> Cheers mate, appreciate you popping in to say that :thumb:
> 
> What happened to your journal mate? Not seen it in ages :confused1:


Locked it m8, been dieting hard- just under 15 stone now (no abs lol) - will open a journal when im comfortable about posting proper pics, going to get down to 14 stone hopefully.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Locked it m8, been dieting hard- just under 15 stone now (no abs lol) - will open a journal when im comfortable about posting proper pics, going to get down to 14 stone hopefully.


Wow mate that's some weight loss isn't it? IIRC weren't you a fair bit heavier than that in the old "FatmanStan" days? Sounds like you're progressing well mate in fairness; looking leaner in your avi for sure :thumbup1:

Have you been doing much cardio to achieve that? I was on a good spell where I did fasted cardio 2 or 3 times a week.....it only lasted 2 weeks though 

So largely it's been via a better diet generally lower in carbs for me....seems to be working ok so fair although it's very much been a case of slow and steady......


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Double J said:


> Wow mate that's some weight loss isn't it? IIRC weren't you a fair bit heavier than that in the old "FatmanStan" days? Sounds like you're progressing well mate in fairness; looking leaner in your avi for sure :thumbup1:
> 
> Have you been doing much cardio to achieve that? I was on a good spell where I did fasted cardio 2 or 3 times a week.....it only lasted 2 weeks though
> 
> So largely it's been via a better diet generally lower in carbs for me....seems to be working ok so fair although it's very much been a case of slow and steady......


done great without cardio, but its been a slog since since gettin to 15 stone, i may have to incorporate it:mellow:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> done great without cardio, but its been a slog since since gettin to 15 stone, i may have to incorporate it:mellow:


Yeah I think I'm rapidly approaching the stage where I need that bit extra that regular cardio brings.......I'll be starting anyday now I'm sure :rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Double J said:


> Yeah I think I'm rapidly approaching the stage where I need that bit extra that regular cardio brings.......I'll be starting anyday now I'm sure :rolleye:


LOL, i almost bought a cross trainer on the cheap off ebay, mrs kindly pointed out that we have no room whatsoever for it  - ah well, i tried :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, i almost bought a cross trainer on the cheap off ebay, mrs kindly pointed out that we have no room whatsoever for it  - ah well, i tried :lol:


As the old saying goes.......it's the thought that counts :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Been to gym this afternoon and trained back: -

Seated Pulldown Behind Neck

1 x 70kg x 12

2 x 90kg x 10

Close Underhand Grip Pulldowns

1 x 70kg x 10

2 x 90kg x 10

Wide Grip Pulldown to Chest

2 x 95kg x 10

1 x 95kg x 12

Seated Low Row Machine (Medium Grip)

1 x 90kg x 12

2 x 100kg x 10

Seated Low Cable Rows (Close Grip)

3 x 100kg x 12

End of Session, no cardio today; am planning to do some fasted cardio in the morning 

Diet-wise, Saturday is generally the day where I relax my diet somewhat. So far I have had: -

40g Porridge

1 x Dr Oetker Ham/Pepperoni Pizza

1 x Squares Bar (pre w/o)

1 x 3 scoop Whey shake

1 x M & S Steak & Ale Pie (1/2)

Multiple Roasted Vegetables

So protein has been lower than normal and carbs and fat quite a bit higher. I am comfortable with this and believe the switching of the macros is beneficial once or twice a week. On this note I have lined up for a little later: -

1 x Haagen Daas Belgian Chocolate 500ml tub

At least half a bottle of red wine

Crispy Prawns

Chicken pieces

So still a fair bit of eating to do.....just how I like it


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

So yet another period of several days without updates.......:sad:

In fairness haven't trained an awful lot since although I did get a decent chest session in last Friday; only did -

Incline Smith Machine Press

1 x 60kg x 15

1 x 80kg x 15

2 x 90kg x 15

Seated Chest Press Machine

1 x point 13 x 15

1 x point 15 x 15

1 x point 17 x 15

1 x point 18 x 14

Seated Fly Machine

1 x point 14 x 15

1 x point 16 x 12

2 x point 18 x 12

End of session; not at maximum weight but concentrated on form and kept the reps slow and strict. Had some serious chest doms by Sunday and even last night training back I could feel my upper chest as I stretched up for the lat pulldown bar mg:

Definitely something that I will try again in the future :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok so last night I trained back like dis: -

Seated Pulldown behind Neck

1 x 75kg x 12

1 x 85kg x 12

1 x 95kg x 10

Close Grip Pulldown to Chest

1 x 75kg x 12

1 x 85kg x 12

1 x 90kg x 10

Wide Grip Pulldown to Chest

3 x 100kg x 12

Seated Low Pulley Row

3 x 100kg x 15

Overhead Traction Machine

3 x 100kg x 10

End of Session.

Trained Triceps tonight: -

CGBP (Smith)

1 x 50kg x 15

1 x 60kg x 15

2 x 80kg x 12

Supersetted with -

Seated Triceps Extentions (machine)

3 x 75kg x 12

Close Grip Pushdowns (U shaped bar)

1 X 80kg x 15

2 x 95kg x 15

Cable Rope Extensions (to side)

3 x 55kg x 12

Overheard Rope Extensions

1 x 45kg x 15

2 x 50g x 15

Finished.....triceps were fried at this point.

Stepped on the scales on the way out and weighed in at 17stone 12lbs.....so a couple of pounds down; still heading to where I want to be...slowly :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The happier the man becometh,the larger he can become............BigLbs 11/12/2012


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> The happier the man becometh,the larger he can become............BigLbs 11/12/2012


If that turns out to be true I'll have you outweighed in the New Year mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Oi lazy,post up


----------

